# Miitomo General Discussion



## Pokemanz

Welcome to the thread for any and all Miitomo discussion!
Here you can talk about the app, share Miifotos, and more!










Miitomo is a smartphone app released by Nintendo. Similar to the 3DS title Tomodachi Life, the app allows you to create a Mii based on yourself to interact with your friends. You can customize personality, voice, and of course there's a wide range of clothing to dress up with!​









The main focus is answering questions- your Mii (or even your friends' Miis) will ask you all kinds of questions about your hobbies and interests. Your friends will be able to see these answers and like or comment on them. Learn about your friends like never before!​









There's also a cool feature called "Miifoto" which allows you to arrange Miis to create pictures! Choose from a variety of backdrops, expressions, and poses to make a wild scene or a nice profile picture! Miifotos you create can also be shared with friends via social media!​

You can also scan Miis from your 3DS or Wii U and they'll pop into the app. Thought that was pretty cool.


The Japanese version was actually playable by others outside of Japan. You could download a special version that was translated entirely into English, so some people have actually been playing for weeks.


You'll need a Twitter account for pretty much everything, so be sure to make one if you haven't already. Twitter is _required_ to friend others since you need to be following each other to send a friend request.
Once you get enough friends, you can add others through mutual followers.


*Looking for more friends?*
Look no further! Here's a list of TBT members looking to add friends!
Just post your info on the thread and I'll add it to this list.



Spoiler: Members with Miitomo!





 Pokemanz@wolfnatttNatHolla@NintendoGirl25Hollyshiida@pwtnhaker123ClaireReindeer@SpaceReindeerReindeerlars708@lars708LarsMakoto@44lalalala44RioObeseMudkipz@ObeseMudkipz18ReginaldYellowboy89@JonahTheWoDreamyLuigi@TheDreamyLuigiZackSnowfell@themayorstreeMayorJamesJavocado@thingsjavsaysJavchocopug@choco_pugHeatherJomarih@jyomakunJomarihBrad@thebradjwTom@Tom29193Trenttrea@treapaletteHannahBubble Pop@thebigbowclubSuperStar2361@SuperStar2361Super☆2361Mariah@AvocatdosMariahWrenja@VindikatifBueller@bueller_ferretFerretDarkDesertFox@DarkDesertFoxTylerRosieThePeppyCat@jasjasisawesomeUniversaljellyfish@universaljellyfGabijustice@arcaeaxPokebub@Pokebub1nvll@lukipomKaiAppleCiderPie@NinteNexCaptain Crazy Chicken@RunawayKid205Clammbon@SuperPinkJojoShinyYoshi@totALLI_radAlliHeyden@tmgc4uHyoshido@SireHyogoHyogoAkira-chan@akirachan143Akirapandapples@pandabearsCadbberry@CadbberryKatSoraru@hawkashesGracelia@graceliiaayukiihara@xmseidMelanieoath2order@oath2orderAndrewcinny@Nyoanliyhappinessdelight@myanswerisyeolHappyPeisinoe@stinaxsaysPxter@__pxterPeterWhiteCkaw@whiteclaw46EtchaSketch@AirieMindTianakayleee@kayleee414KayleeHermione Granger@pixelatedeggPaulalynn105@thefruitontopLynnCoach@Mooshroome64Danielgazea9r@mirralinpinelle@minipinelleSarahKyoko@GameGlitchedOntiep e p p e r@GhostPepper13PepperShirayuki@xxShirayuki_Tinkalila@godtierlatulaTinkalilaVenice@ItsMarkTravisVeniceEntei Slider@kkslider1Adamcrystalmilktea@crystalhylaiCrystalumeiko@hiikaaruuuubogummy@taemeanlolduckyJetix@bahatix35JetixBahamut@Rasha_BahaRashakxku@steppphhaniestephVizionari@reverie_viMiyuewindwake-me-up-inside@windwakemeupMonkey D Luffy@MonkeyDBloofneester1@neester14DannyCelestefey@ecchoidPharaoh@TheDashingIdiotPharaohKaydeeKrunk@kaydeekrunkKaydeeEmily@EmilyxLinkEmilyCrash@washiestcar CrashKanaa@kanachipuKanaJake.PM for TwitterJakeAmilee@zuckerkindchenAmyReiraEvenstar@ReiraEvenstarReira3Dewdrops@ThreeDewdropsMelaleshapie@AMSRNCCRNAleshaspamurai@Sam_AaroTheBigJC7777777@TheBigJC7777777JCnator Ukyukon@kyugamiKyuFizzii@soapyphanBooElov@supermarshyElovsock@otakuacnlBethLauren@RustySpo0nsLaurenpumpkins@jigglynuggetsAria Nook Violet@AriaNookVioletLink_The_Heroine@UmbregirlAikaDiarin@BDC_MessiahIdfldnsndt@snazzybananBillyDiance Rose@Chara_of_rosesDianaThatRoleplayerDylan@aemail_dummyAali@countdzombieAaliAloha@piratebear1223BurritoAni@AniMadi8AniMayorEvvie@Evvie_PBEv/Evvie
*
[td]TBT USERNAME[/td]
[td]TWITTER HANDLE[/td]
[td]MII NAME[/td]
*




If you'd like a certain condition for adding or something along the lines of "accepting/not accepting" next to your information, just let me know.


*Struggling with the Miitomo Drop game?*
Here's a guide on how to get the items you want!​


----------



## Esphas

ive been using the jp vers. of miitomo for 2 weeks starting thursday its super good everyone get it


----------



## Pokemanz

Esphas said:


> ive been using the jp vers. of miitomo for 2 weeks starting thursday its super good everyone get it



Omg same. The Japanese version was all in English so we basically got a free trial before the real deal released.


----------



## bloomwaker

The two lower images aren't loading for me for some reason? I'm really looking forward to this, though! I'm definitely more of a 3DS/WiiU person, but I really want to try this and see how it goes.


----------



## Pokemanz

dapperlace said:


> The two lower images aren't loading for me for some reason? I'm really looking forward to this, though! I'm definitely more of a 3DS/WiiU person, but I really want to try this and see how it goes.



Weird, they were working earlier. Hopefully that fixed them.

As someone who's played the "trial" version, I can confirm it's really fun. The novelty might wear off after a while, but then again I really only had Japanese people to add as friends so I couldn't read their answers haha. I'm sure adding a lot of people you know will be a lot more fun.

Plus I really love all the new facial expressions and motions they added.


----------



## N a t

I'm excited for the US release. :x


----------



## Akira-chan

All aboard the hype train, Leaving the 31st!


----------



## Ayaya

Whether I use Miitomo or not depends on if my friends use it too. Not very fun if you just see a stranger/acquaintance answering questions.


----------



## Justin

By the way for people like myself and clearly others based on this thread who have been using it already, I noticed Nintendo's already turned on the changes for international users in advance. If you go into your settings, you can now change your country from Japan as well as link your Nintendo Account to get early My Nintendo points today! Your coin balance even shows up on the Japanese website right now before the US one is open:


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Does this release at midnight EST or nah


----------



## Holla

Dreamy Luigi said:


> Does this release at midnight EST or nah



Not sure but I'm staying up till then anyways, so I'll be able to post if its up on Apple's App Store at midnight. Can't say much for Android but I'd assume they'd be available near the same time.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't have a Miitomo account yet, but as soon as it releases my Twitter is @NintendoGirl25 and my Mii name will be Holly.


----------



## Pokemanz

I'll be checking Google Play around midnight as well. 

Also added Holla to the list!


----------



## Holla

No sign of it yet on iOS.


----------



## bloomwaker

Doesn't pre-registration end about 50 minutes from now? They might wait until then, or wait until around the time when the Badge Arcade resets, which is...longer.


----------



## Holla

Well I'm still staying up for a bit anyways (busy grinding supports in fire emblem and I don't have classes on Thursdays).

I'll check again at 1am

- - - Post Merge - - -

Edit: just checked the site again and pre-registration ends at 1am pt. It's currently only 9:30 in that time zone right now. Still another 3 and 1/2hrs it looks like sadly.


----------



## bloomwaker

Oops, for some reason I thought it was non-PT time. 

I tend to stay up until 2 a.m. PT now so I guess I'll be checking the store as well.


----------



## Holla

Wooo! One more hour guys! (Hopefully). Already 3am where I am. (Yeah I'm crazy it's the norm for me to be up at crazy times).


----------



## piichinu

It's 4 AM here
Patiently waiting since it won't let me update the Japanese version


----------



## Holla

4am here too and no sign of it on the iOS App Store.


----------



## bloomwaker

Not up on the Play Store yet.

I did peek at the website and it did confirm that pre-registration has ended and the app will launch "soon". I wonder if it will be "soon" in the way Bayonetta and Corrin DLC was for Smash.


----------



## Holla

dapperlace said:


> Not up on the Play Store yet.
> 
> I did peek at the website and it did confirm that pre-registration has ended and the app will launch "soon". I wonder if it will be "soon" in the way Bayonetta and Corrin DLC was for Smash.



Knowing what Nintendo is like I'm gonna have to say yes... :/


----------



## lars708

Almost! I hope that it's released when i get home


----------



## Glake

It's out! This is actually a really cool app, I love how the Mii's actually pronounce things correctly.


----------



## Reindeer

Got things set up. Twitter handle is @SpaceReindeer, Mii name is the same as here, so hit me up.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Wait do you add friends through twitter and other social media? Is there not like a username thingy or something? Just got the app and probably didn't look hard enough


----------



## Reindeer

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Wait do you add friends through twitter and other social media? Is there not like a username thingy or something? Just got the app and probably didn't look hard enough


Seems like only three options are available at the moment. Facebook, Twitter, and face-to-face (IRL). So Twitter is like our best non-personal option available.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Reindeer said:


> Seems like only three options are available at the moment. Facebook, Twitter, and face-to-face (IRL). So Twitter is like our best non-personal option available.



Alright I'll just make a new Twitter account separate from my real one. We just follow each other on Twitter and then we become friends in-game?


----------



## Reindeer

Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have downloaded Miitomo. It is pretty fun and all. 

I am not going to get the most out of Miitomo as I don't want to link Facebook or Twitter because those accounts are mainly for ACBay Auctions as an organisation and me being the Site Manager of that website.

But hey, I don't mind. smile emoticon


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Having too much fun 


Spoiler


----------



## lars708

I finally got it yaas!

Please add me 
Twitter is @lars708


----------



## bloomwaker

I don't feel like making a secondary twitter for this so if people would like to add me:*@dapperlace*

Edit: Oops, I guess I should maybe mention the Mii's name is "dapper".


----------



## Rio_

soooo happy this is finally out now <3 I've been using the JP version for a couple weeks, but I wanted to restart when it came out here cause I wasted all my free coins on the pachinko machines... (EVIL I tell you!)

I'd love to be added to the list :3 My twitter name is @44lalalala44 and my Mii name is Rio!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Could I be added to the list? twitter is @ObeseMudkipz18 and name is Reginald


----------



## Holla

Lol Lars this was too funny to not share!


----------



## EgotisticalKarp

Add me my twitter is @JonahTheWo


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

My Twitter handle is @TheDreamyLuigi and my mii name is Zack.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

The app won't open for me on Bluestacks


----------



## bloomwaker

I set my phone down finally, and the notification was a mii sneezing at me, oh my gosh.


----------



## Snowfell

I just downloaded it today! Add me @themayorstree my Mii name is MayorJames.


----------



## piichinu

deleted the app & redownloaded on my USA account, didn't lose any data, got to keep my cute pachinko stuff that isn't available anymore, and now i can buy coins. nice


----------



## Pokemanz

Added everyone who wanted to be on the list!

I deleted all the Japanese friends I added for the bonuses so now I only have 6 rip.
Add me @wolfnattt if you want.


----------



## Romaki

Just downloaded it. Enjoyed Tomodachi but it got stale after a while, I hope this one will be more entertaining.
Looks fun though. Hate that popular apps are never fullscreen on my phone. It might work with this game though.

My mii name is Riedy, signed up with my NN ID miniriedy. I haven't got to any Twitter part, but my handle is @miniriedy too.
Feel free to add me in the game or to the OP.


----------



## Mariah

Here I am.


----------



## Squidward

My country is excluded from this... First I had to put my 3DS country as UK because I couldn't even access any form of online things, now I can't download this.


----------



## Javocado

dapperlace said:


> I set my phone down finally, and the notification was a mii sneezing at me, oh my gosh.



The first time I heard it, I jumped, ngl.

But yeah, here's my info if anyone is trying to add!

@thingsjavsays // Mii name: Jav


----------



## chocopug

Just downloaded this, it's so cute. I'm @choco_pug, and my Mii name is Heather. I'd like some friends! :3


----------



## Pokemanz

So it looks like they fixed the text bug which is SO AWESOME. The app forced my shift key for some reason so if I wanted lowercase I'd have to hit the thing two times for _every single letter_ and it was so annoying. So glad I don't have to do that anymore.

It was getting to the point where I'd do it outside the app lmao


----------



## Rio_

Javocado said:


> The first time I heard it, I jumped, ngl.



I still jump everytime ;~; I probably should've turned it off by now...


----------



## Jomarih

Anyone looking for friends on Miimoto can add me on Twitter: @jyomakun.


----------



## Brad

Hit me up on Twitter if you wanna meet mii!

*@thebradjw*

I'll add pretty much anyone. (as long as you don't stank)


----------



## Trent the Paladin

It's been an amusing game so far, you can add me @Tom29193 via Twitter.


----------



## trea

Just got the app. I would love to add people here & be added to the list!

twitter (never use it): @*treapalette* & my mii name is hannah


----------



## Bubble Pop

Just got the app and in need of some friends there haha, my twitter is @thebigbowclub I'll add you guys here!


----------



## GalacticGhost

i got this app today! did a few things like answer a few questions, buy some clothes and try out that miitomo drop thing. i also took a picture of my mii, wearing the clothes i bought from the shop:






oh, and i've made a twitter account, so i can have some friends. you can add me if you want - my twitter is @SuperStar2361 and my mii's name is Super☆2361.


----------



## Jomarih

Anyone know where I can access the mini game on Miitomo?


----------



## bloomwaker

It's under the shop section. ~ There will be a few. 

Anyone who I haven't added, I'll be adding later. I need to stop paying attention to this thing for a bit, lol.


----------



## Jomarih

dapperlace said:


> It's under the shop section. ~ There will be a few.
> 
> Anyone who I haven't added, I'll be adding later. I need to stop paying attention to this thing for a bit, lol.



Ah, thanks for the info!


----------



## EgotisticalKarp

Anyone know how the popularity points/level works?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Added some of the people faces on my friends list to some group picture bodies. Can't post them tho cuz NSFW


----------



## Mariah

https://twitter.com/Avocatdos
Okay, here's my Twitter if you want to add me. I never actually use it.


----------



## Wrenja

I could use some friends  my twitter handle is  (at)Vindikatif the forum won't just let me post it because it thinks i'm posting a link x[


----------



## Bueller

My twitter handle is @bueller_ferret for those who want to add me. 

Miitomo nickname is Ferret. I'm cool with being added to the list and I'll follow back on twitter for those mii-tomoing.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

So, I'm really confused how to add people on here. I just followed a bunch of the Twitters you guys left. Mine is @DarkDesertFox on Twitter. It didn't show up on the Google search since I never use it so I left a link. My Mii name is also Tyler.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Really liking this so far! I have a feeling it will be a lot better with friends lol. 


My Twitter is jasjasisawesome.


----------



## PeeBraiin

Twitter: @universaljellyf
Name In game: Gabi
follow me and I'll follow back ^^


----------



## Aali

I'm not allowed to add friends 
is there a way for me to get coins?


----------



## dudeabides

Miitomo is a bummer for me, my phone isn't compatible for it.  But, hey, at least I got that new club My Nintendo working for me.  Silver coins only, no gold.


----------



## windloft

oh btw, if you link your nintendo account to your miitomo you get an extra 2.5k coins !!!
i'm gonna make a twitter tomorrow, so ye.


----------



## radical6

my twitters arcaeax, tell me who you are if you follow to add


----------



## piichinu

Aali said:


> I'm not allowed to add friends
> is there a way for me to get coins?



not a single one? you can get them by answering questions but there's a cap for that + its hardly anything

and there's also this:


RUZA said:


> oh btw, if you link your nintendo account to your miitomo you get an extra 2.5k coins !!!
> i'm gonna make a twitter tomorrow, so ye.


----------



## bloomwaker

I'm starting to find friends from here through recommendations, so if you see a random add from "dapper" and I haven't added you on Twitter, that's why!


----------



## radical6

ALSO im super lucky with the miitomo games, ive gotten sooo much cute stuff. sorry for everyone else who gets candy


----------



## Senor Mexicano

I began playing it today. It's pretty fun. The voice I implemented for my Mii is rather humorous.

Twitter is @Pokebub1 if anyone is interested in friending me. I'll try to like & comment on all photos daily so that My Nintendo coins can be obtained easier.


----------



## Javocado

All righty, I bulk added a bunch of ya.

Sorry if ya end up in a Miifoto bahaha.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Javocado said:


> All righty, I bulk added a bunch of ya.
> 
> Sorry if ya end up in a Miifoto bahaha.



Rip your shoes :'(


----------



## seliph

I got one, my twitter is @lukipom and my Mii's name is Kai if anyone wants to add me
Just message me on twitter who you are here 'cause I'm forgetful (also I'm gonna sleep soon so)

Also feel like I should add my Mii's a bit of a potty mouth just in case people are uncomfortable with that


----------



## Javocado

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Rip your shoes :'(




Yeah they were actually probably my second favorite pair of shoes ever so you could imagine I was pretty livid/bummed lol.

But anyway, here is my lastest masterpiece.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I'm being flooding with invites help


----------



## Marc Franks

if you guys follow me on twitter ill follow you back, i have only one friend on miitomo 

https://twitter.com/NinteNex

- - - Post Merge - - -

please let me know if you follow me that way i know who you are, also you guys can hit me up on twitter if you want to play some ACNL, i spend most of my time on social media/twitter, looking for people to play with.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I'm just sending requests to whoever is on mutual or a follower lol


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

I'm @RunawayKid205 on Twitter! (NOT A JOKE)


----------



## Clammbon

My twitter name is SuperPinkJojo

I'll try to follow and add anyone who send contact request to me


----------



## bloomwaker

I'm fairly certain I sent over 10 requests just now because of mutual friends, haha...


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I just downloaded this and it's so weird!! I don't know many others with it so I'd like to add you guys!!

@totALLI_rad 

My Mii is Alli 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Aight, I just followed everyone on the OP. If you got a follower named Alli, that's me


----------



## lars708

Lmao when i woke up today i had like 20 requests cx

Not complaining though the 10 game tickets got me some nice clothing


----------



## Heyden

add me at @tmgc4u for my Twitterrr


----------



## Hyoshido

This app is dumb, I'll just call it Memetomo now.

Add me @SireHyogo by Twitter, I'll follow u back ofc.
https://twitter.com/SireHyogo


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Going to add a bunch of your Twitters that you've posted in here! Please add me back!


----------



## Reindeer

Think I followed everyone in the thread on twitter now, so if you see @SpaceReindeer popping up, that's me.
Sent a bunch of friend requests through the suggestions in Miitomo as well.


----------



## Akira-chan

My Twitter is @akirachan143 I follow everyone who adds me so if you wanna add me just follow me!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and my Mii name is Akira!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I tried to add everyone so far so if I missed you I didn't mean to. I'm saving my coins until I see an outfit I really want.


----------



## lars708

Oml i just added someone with the personal option and it doesn't work well at all.
You both need to press the same symbol at the same time to befriend each other but it didn't even detect the other person! I had to try like 20 times before it actually detected her...


----------



## Clammbon

I have tried to add some people here and I will try to add more people tonight. Thank you a lot to the people who followed me, I gave hearts and comments on your answers haha


----------



## pandapples

@pandabears twitter that I never use


----------



## f11

I don't have a Twitter but add my qr.


----------



## Pokemanz

Updated the list!


----------



## Venn

pandapples said:


> @pandabears twitter that I never use



Can you link your profile? I'm having a hard time finding it on twitter.



Crys said:


> I don't have a Twitter but add my qr.


Unfortunately, you can't add friends this way. Apparently QR's are only for adding Mii's or something, not friends. 



Also I added everyone else previously, here is my information:

Twitter @ItsMarkTravis
Mii Name: Venice

Just note, Mark Travis is just an online name I created for the gaming stuff


----------



## seliph

I'm following a bunch of you right now while my ios is updating 'cause why not


----------



## Coach

Can you get this on multiple devices? (ie have it on your ipad and iphone)


----------



## pandapples

Venice said:


> Can you link your profile? I'm having a hard time finding it on twitter.



https://twitter.com/pandabears

Does it make a difference if it's private for searching it?


----------



## Venn

Coach said:


> Can you get this on multiple devices? (ie have it on your ipad and iphone)


I'm pretty sure. You'll just have to sign in the same Nintendo ID on both.



pandapples said:


> https://twitter.com/pandabears
> 
> Does it make a difference if it's private for searching it?



If it's private, it probably won't show up on the search.


----------



## Javocado

#SmashBoyz


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Javocado said:


> #SmashBoyz



Aw yeh!


----------



## Cadbberry

I have a Miitomo, follow me @Cadbberry on Twitter and my mii name is Kat :3
https://twitter.com/Cadbberry


----------



## bloomwaker

I'm at almost 50 friends and I'm fairly certain it's because of people here, haha. Thanks! 

Miitomo successfully took up most of my day yesterday. I really need to learn to look at it in moderation.


----------



## Cadbberry

dapperlace said:


> I'm at almost 50 friends and I'm fairly certain it's because of people here, haha. Thanks!
> 
> Miitomo successfully took up most of my day yesterday. I really need to learn to look at it in moderation.



Wow, 50! Dang I got 7 friends XD I need to get on the friend grind. And once I got home from school and activated my account I was doing the same thing


----------



## bloomwaker

It keeps suggesting friends of friends, so I'm having an easier time adding people. The more you add, the more people it can suggest!


----------



## Javocado

Yeah, I'm near 50 too, and it's all thanks to this thread hahaha. It's gonna be tough visiting people as my friend count gets higher, though. :B


----------



## seliph

Forever waiting for clothes to be giftable 'cause damn did Miitomo Drop screw me over


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Cadbberry said:


> I have a Miitomo, follow me @Cadbberry on Twitter and my mii name is Kat :3
> https://twitter.com/Cadbberry



I just followed you!! (Totalli_rad)

I just downloaded this app last night at like 1 am and I'm already at 20 friends, it's crazy! It's definitely from all the bell tree people which is cool


----------



## Pokemanz

Hmm, I think I've answered all the questions. My Mii keeps saying, "I was going to ask you something, but I forgot. Talk to me again later, would ya?"

Well looks like I beat Miitomo.


----------



## Cadbberry

ShinyYoshi said:


> I just followed you!! (Totalli_rad)
> 
> I just downloaded this app last night at like 1 am and I'm already at 20 friends, it's crazy! It's definitely from all the bell tree people which is cool



I added you back!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Javocado said:


> #SmashBoyz


It's a shame there can only be 5. Please let you add more miis in photos for next update


----------



## seliph

Pokemanz said:


> Hmm, I think I've answered all the questions. My Mii keeps saying, "I was going to ask you something, but I forgot. Talk to me again later, would ya?"
> 
> Well looks like I beat Miitomo.



Alright kids time to pack it up and go home


----------



## piske

I just downloaded this today but I've only set-up my Mii and bought some outfits so far! why is my mii prettier than me lol


----------



## r a t

nvll said:


> Forever waiting for clothes to be giftable 'cause damn did Miitomo Drop screw me over



On one of the drops I got every item other than the one I wanted
Also I wish the candies had another purpose than just 'buying' anwers..??


----------



## Pokemanz

nvll said:


> Alright kids time to pack it up and go home



If it's really the end then there are only 448 questions lol


----------



## seliph

Rosetti said:


> On one of the drops I got every item other than the one I wanted
> Also I wish the candies had another purpose than just 'buying' anwers..??



I got the ones I wanted last, also I have doubles of a few things now that I don't want.
And same like let x amount of them be redeemable for coins or a ticket or something? Some people don't even have answers to buy


----------



## Hyoshido

Javocado said:


> #SmashBoyz


Disrespecting me when we're not even playing smash

BRILLIANT.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Pokemanz said:


> Hmm, I think I've answered all the questions. My Mii keeps saying, "I was going to ask you something, but I forgot. Talk to me again later, would ya?"
> 
> Well looks like I beat Miitomo.


How many questions was that and why?


----------



## Venn

Rosetti said:


> On one of the drops I got every item other than the one I wanted
> Also I wish the candies had another purpose than just 'buying' anwers..??


Buying Answers? What? How do you buy an answer?



Tom said:


> How many questions was that and why?


448 I think he said. He also said that his Mii is no longer asking questions..


----------



## seliph

Venice said:


> Buying Answers? What? How do you buy an answer?



When a Mii is over at your house hit the stat thing and you'll see questions/answers that you can buy with candies


----------



## GhulehGirl

Well Miitomo isnt working for me at all. Downloaded it on to my tablet, clicked on it, screen goes black for a second then straight back to desktop....ugh!


----------



## Venn

Woot Woot c:


----------



## Pokemanz

Tom said:


> How many questions was that and why?



Yeah I have 448 in total, answered and unanswered. Not sure why but I'm not getting asked any questions.

I've had the app since the Japan release so I've been doing this for a while lol


----------



## Venn

OMG, there just so many questions people answered. My Mii won't stop talking about them


----------



## Soraru

i made a twitter just to use miitomo. so add me https://twitter.com/hawkashes and ill follow back.


----------



## Venn

Soraru said:


> i made a twitter just to use miitomo and make friends. so add me @hawkashes and ill follow back.



For some reason, I can't find you when searching.


----------



## seliph

Venice said:


> Woot Woot c:



I FINALLY GOT IT TOO after how many tries omg


----------



## Soraru

Venice said:


> For some reason, I can't find you when searching.



does this link work? https://twitter.com/hawkashes


----------



## Venn

nvll said:


> I FINALLY GOT IT TOO after how many tries omg



Yay! Congrats !


----------



## Soraru

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> I'm @RunawayKid205 on Twitter! (NOT A JOKE)



i followed you!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I know I said I hated cats but I needed to get those cat companions. I already have 3


----------



## Venn

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I know I said I hated cats but I needed to get those cat companions. I already have 3



Im considering getting all 3, but for now, the white will do


----------



## piske

Hey everyone, stupid question: do you add friends by adding them on twitter? Or can you add a friend through the Miitomo app?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

pinelle said:


> Hey everyone, stupid question: do you add friends by adding them on twitter? Or can you add a friend through the Miitomo app?



You can do it through twitter then after awhile you'll start getting suggestions through mutual friends


----------



## piske

ObeseMudkipz said:


> You can do it through twitter then after awhile you'll start getting suggestions through mutual friends



Got it! Thank you! :3


----------



## seliph

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I know I said I hated cats but I needed to get those cat companions. I already have 3



It took me so long to get one I think I'm gonna give up on the others

Though the black one would be nice...


----------



## Minimumu

I am looking for friends if anyone wants to add me 

Follow me on and I do the same: https://twitter.com/moominis_


----------



## Venn

Well, I've been on it all day now that my phone needs some charging. Time for a break


----------



## Gracelia

tfw u gotta make a twitter for this @_@ i just got the app and its drained my battery 10% already eheheh, ill have a lil more time later to set it all up!

q: do both people have to add each other, or will a friend request show up? 

dunno if qr works to add, but here it is:


Spoiler:  



Q^Q embarrassing


----------



## Hyoshido

Gracelia said:


> q: do both people have to add each other, or will a friend request show up?


Naw, friend request if the person sends it to you.

Also QR codes don't add as friends, just adds you to a Mii we can use.


----------



## Gracelia

Hyoshido said:


> Naw, friend request if the person sends it to you.
> 
> Also QR codes don't add as friends, just adds you to a Mii we can use.



Yep.. just figured that out. LOL :,< thank you though!! 

edit; twitter link here, @graceliiaa!


----------



## Venn

Gracelia said:


> tfw u gotta make a twitter for this @_@ i just got the app and its drained my battery 10% already eheheh, ill have a lil more time later to set it all up!
> 
> q: do both people have to add each other, or will a friend request show up?
> 
> dunno if qr works to add, but here it is:
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> Q^Q embarrassing



If 2 people are mutual followers (means I follow you, You follow me), our profiles will be suggested to each other to be friends. After having so many, more mutual friends will start showing up.


----------



## Hyoshido

huehuehue, time to add all these mutual friends I have listed

get all the swek


----------



## Gracelia

ah yeah! thanks guys :$ 

i gotta put my phone down otherwise i won't be able to study OTL ahaha no willpower!!!


----------



## Pokemanz

Updated the list!


----------



## Coach

I made an account - my twitter is @Mooshroome64! I made it on the ipad (As I do not have a smartphone as of now) so if I do not accept friend requests for a few days that is why!

I spent all of my money on cat drop games...


----------



## Justin

So I think I've gotten a lot of friend requests from this thread based on mutual friends but not everyone's names are obvious at to who they are. So if you know me (we've interacted on here before), added me, and your Mii name isn't super obvious, maybe leave me a VM or something? I don't want to add people if I don't know who they are in the game at all.

EDIT: I just noticed the reference list in the OP with Mii names. That's helpful


----------



## Hyoshido

Pokemanz said:


> Updated the list!


I'm a dong, welp.

Name's Hyogo on the app \o/


----------



## zeoli

my twitter is hanbaei if anyone wants to add me lol
i made it just for the game tho so don't expect much


----------



## Venn

Got all 3 cats. Only took like 5 tries


----------



## pandapples

Venice said:


> Got all 3 cats. Only took like 5 tries



what's your secret


----------



## Venn

pandapples said:


> what's your secret



Timing 
I don't know if each game is different for everyone. 
On mine, all I had to do was to drop, but the moving triangle had to be at the middle, and the Mii had to be hanging side-ways.


----------



## Pokemanz

Hyoshido said:


> I'm a dong, welp.
> 
> Name's Hyogo on the app \o/



Will add that in now. I assume most peoples' names will be similar to their usernames but to be safe I don't add a Mii name unless they list it. ^^;


----------



## Hyoshido

Finally got that damn cat scarf


----------



## Mimi Cheems

My Twitter handle is xmseid! Mii name is Melanie c:


----------



## Venn

yukiihara said:


> My Twitter handle is xmseid! Mii name is Melanie c:



Followed


----------



## Clammbon

I have added everyone who sent me a friend request and added a bunch of people from mutual friends. I will try to give you all a bunch of hearts and comments in your mii-answers later tonight haha


----------



## Trent the Paladin

My Mii name is Trent and who is Stina???


----------



## fink

my twitter is @finkployd42 and my name in game is Fink if anyone wants to add me


----------



## seliph

I'm just accepting everyone even though I have no clue who anyone is

yolo


----------



## kxku

my twitter is @steppphhanie and my mii name is Steph add me! (


----------



## bloomwaker

nvll said:


> I'm just accepting everyone even though I have no clue who anyone is
> 
> yolo



Same, lol. It's worked out well enough so far.


----------



## Venn

nvll said:


> I'm just accepting everyone even though I have no clue who anyone is
> 
> yolo



Same 
It's just answering random friendly questions. 
Thought it would be nice to know who's who in the app, I don't think its much of a problem if we add someone we don't know on this app. 

Also, it appears that I've been missed for the list:

Twitter name: @ItsMarkTravis
Mii Name: Venice


----------



## Gracelia

eek, so many names, i don't really recognize many of them (oops lol).
mine is pretty obvious, its gracelia. n_nb


----------



## Venn

Mine is the same


----------



## seliph

@Grace, Jenna, Kapra, PinkJojo, Stina, and Kapra: who are u


----------



## Heyden

Stina is Peisinoe, Kapra is dapperlace I think?


----------



## Clammbon

I am PinkJojo


----------



## Soraru

followed you~


----------



## seliph

Heyden said:


> Stina is Peisinoe, Kapra is dapperlace I think?


I thought dapper was dapperlace



Clammbon said:


> I am PinkJojo


Ohhh hi c:


----------



## Soraru

i followed you, my mii name is Maya


----------



## Dy1an

I would like people to add me, my dummy account is @aemail_dummy and my mii is Dylan


----------



## Hermione Granger

Heh, I made a Twitter account a few seconds ago for the sake of Miitomo. Add me @pixelatedegg
I'll add back  Mii name is Paula


----------



## Venn

I'll add you guys but right now Twitter is refusing to load on Safari. It's being a pain.


----------



## cinny

Oo I just downloaded the app, mine is Cinny :}


----------



## Dy1an

whats ur twitter


----------



## Brad

People who answer 1,000 questions a day kinda ruin the whole thing by flooding me with book recommendations and all the reasons they love cats.


----------



## cinny

ThatRoleplayerDylan said:


> whats ur twitter



Whoops, was looking for my twitter un. It is @nyoanliy


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Brad said:


> People who answer 1,000 questions a day kinda ruin the whole thing by flooding me with book recommendations and all the reasons they love cats.


I've gone through like a million about the field of flowers and how many people someone will date in their life. It's pretty ridiculous


----------



## Venn

Sometimes the questions do get annoying...

Also, do Mii's just visit others randomly? Or...


----------



## Hermione Granger

Brad said:


> People who answer 1,000 questions a day kinda ruin the whole thing by flooding me with book recommendations and all the reasons they love cats.



seeing as how it's my 2nd day using this made me realize that i should really stop answering so many questions


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Heyden said:


> Stina is Peisinoe, Kapra is dapperlace I think?



Supposedly Peisinoe isn't this Stina, so whoever it is they're not her. And Dapper is obviously Dapperlace.


----------



## seliph

Venice said:


> Sometimes the questions do get annoying...
> 
> Also, do Mii's just visit others randomly? Or...


Yeah it's random. I'm not sure if visiting other miis shows up on the other person's end?



Tom said:


> Supposedly Peisinoe isn't this Stina, so whoever it is they're not her. And Dapper is obviously Dapperlace.


But if Peisinoe's not Stina, and you're not Stina, and I'm not Stina...


----------



## bloomwaker

I'm Dapper, not Kapra, lol~


----------



## LilLost

This game is ridic lol


----------



## f11

I've added most people from the thread so far. I'm @gorodatsuu and my names crys


----------



## Javocado

Like if ya want to be featured in a Miitomo with me. I love messing with these things hahaha.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Javocado said:


> Like if ya want to be featured in a Miitomo with me. I love messing with these things hahaha.



Put my face on a hawt body and I'll do it to u <3


----------



## Javocado

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Put my face on a hawt body and I'll do it to u <3



Tah-dah!


----------



## seliph

Javocado said:


> Like if ya want to be featured in a Miitomo with me. I love messing with these things hahaha.



WHY MUST YOUR MII SAY "DADDY'S HERE" WHEN HE ENTERS MY HOUSE LMAO


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Javocado said:


> Tah-dah!



Omfg I'm dying. I need to find something


----------



## Pokemanz

Ugh I want to change my Mii to the Confident personality just because of the theme. I could do Adventurer I guess since it's really close...

I need to make the theme my ringtone lmao


----------



## seliph

Pokemanz said:


> Ugh I want to change my Mii to the Confident personality just because of the theme. I could do Adventurer I guess since it's really close...
> 
> I need to make the theme my ringtone lmao



What are the different personalities? I've only gotten the Energetic one and the... relaxing I think?


----------



## Gracelia

the personalities seem like it's the same to tomodachi life, could be this (i dont have the graph ver of miitomo though)


----------



## Pokemanz

nvll said:


> What are the different personalities? I've only gotten the Energetic one and the... relaxing I think?



There are 16 personalities that are achieved the same as in Tomodachi Life. A few names were changed though.



Spoiler: Chart











I've noticed they're really picky though. Outgoing Charmer and Easygoing Dreamer are the most common from what I've seen.


----------



## You got mail!

_I tried it. It's pretty cool_​


----------



## seliph

Pokemanz said:


> There are 16 personalities that are achieved the same as in Tomodachi Life. A few names were changed though.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Chart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed they're really picky though. Outgoing Charmer and Easygoing Dreamer are the most common from what I've seen.



Oh god now I gotta look up all these themes and figure out which song I like the best.
I didn't even know that's what the song correlated to, I was just like WHY DO MY FRIENDS HAVE COOL MUSIC BUT NOT ME

Thanks tho <3


----------



## Pokemanz

nvll said:


> Oh god now I gotta look up all these themes and figure out which song I like the best.
> I didn't even know that's what the song correlated to, I was just like WHY DO MY FRIENDS HAVE COOL MUSIC BUT NOT ME
> 
> Thanks tho <3



There are four themes:

Salsa music for Outgoing
A sorta "in the clouds" theme for Easygoing
A solitude theme for Independent
And techno music for Confident

Note that you'll never hear your own theme as it only plays when your character visits someone else.


----------



## bloomwaker

I got "Independent Artist", so I'm just going to leave it like that, haha...


----------



## seliph

Pokemanz said:


> There are four themes:
> 
> Salsa music for Outgoing
> A sorta "in the clouds" theme for Easygoing
> A solitude theme for Independent
> And techno music for Confident
> 
> Note that you'll never hear your own theme as it only plays when your character visits someone else.



That's fine with me I just want the cool music.
I don't know if I like Independent or Confident more though hmm


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

you don't know how deep I had to search for this. Found some uncomfortable pictures







Urs is better


----------



## bloomwaker

BTW, *Kapra* Is a friend of mine. They're getting recommendations through me.


----------



## Cadbberry

I went from 7 friends in the morning to 53 friends XD


----------



## kelpy

eh nvm.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

nvll said:


> But if Peisinoe's not Stina, and you're not Stina, and I'm not Stina...



THEN WHO WAS PHONE?


----------



## BungoTheElf

I deleted neko atsume and still don't have space for this


help o-<-<


----------



## oath2order

@oath2order is my Twitter handle my Mii name is Andrew

did you know the voice doesn't censor words

you can actually make it say ****

- - - Post Merge - - -



lynn105 said:


> I deleted neko atsume and still don't have space for this
> 
> 
> help o-<-<



HOW COIULD YOU DELETE CATS

- - - Post Merge - - -






oh god

- - - Post Merge - - -






wow.

- - - Post Merge - - -

guys is this javocado


----------



## seliph

oath2order said:


> did you know the voice doesn't censor words
> 
> you can actually make it say ****



Game of the year tbh


----------



## oath2order

i bought the red shirt

and khakis

i have to be target employee


----------



## kayleee

WHO WANTS TO BE FRIENDS


----------



## seliph

Spoiler: Just recreates memes all night













kayleee said:


> WHO WANTS TO BE FRIENDS


ME


----------



## DarkDesertFox

So what's with these mini-games you're supposed to be able to play with your tickets? I haven't seen any as far as I know.


----------



## kayleee

nvll said:


> Spoiler: Just recreates memes all night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME


Okay yay I add u


----------



## Pokemanz

DarkDesertFox said:


> So what's with these mini-games you're supposed to be able to play with your tickets? I haven't seen any as far as I know.



It's called Miitomo Drop and can be found under the Shop tab. It's a pachinko-style game where you drop Miis and try to land on platforms to win exclusive clothing items.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Pokemanz said:


> It's called Miitomo Drop and can be found under the Shop tab. It's a pachinko-style game where you drop Miis and try to land on platforms to win exclusive clothing items.



Ooh so that's what those were for. Thanks! I'll probably just save them until I see something really cool then.


----------



## cinny

kayleee said:


> WHO WANTS TO BE FRIENDS



LETS BE FRIENDS
@Nyoanliy


----------



## Cress

I HAVE 46 FRIEND REQUESTS AND EVEN THOUGH I HAVEN'T POSTED IN THIS TREAD AT ALL, I'M ALMOST CERTAIN 44 OF THOSE ARE FROM PEOPLE HERE.

*ST O  P P P PP*


----------



## aericell

I'd like to be added to the list please! Twitter is @myanswerisyeol and Mii name is Happy


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I just opened the app and my Mii wasn't there but there was a "call back" button and when I pressed it she came back so I guess that's a thing lol


----------



## bloomwaker

ShinyYoshi said:


> I just opened the app and my Mii wasn't there but there was a "call back" button and when I pressed it she came back so I guess that's a thing lol



It means they went to visit someone else. ~


----------



## ShinyYoshi

dapperlace said:


> It means they went to visit someone else. ~



Yeah, it said that, I just didn't think my Mii would actually "leave" when visiting someone else. It's kinda cool


----------



## Cress

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I HAVE 46 FRIEND REQUESTS AND EVEN THOUGH I HAVEN'T POSTED IN THIS TREAD AT ALL, I'M ALMOST CERTAIN 44 OF THOSE ARE FROM PEOPLE HERE.
> 
> *ST O  P P P PP*



>Says stop
>Gets another friend request immediately after
fnbgndfbhjofdjbhfdsbjhdfkj


----------



## Peisinoe

I just made a miitomo to confront my imposter...

My nickname RealStina?


Come at me you imposter....jk 


Ok but add me on Twitter I guess @stinaxsays


Deuces xoxo


----------



## lucitine

I am absolutely loving Miitomo!

Except that my mii farted at me ._.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

I have 35 friends now....

I feel honored XD. 


Will randomly add the Twiiters that you all put here!


----------



## Venn

kayleee said:


> WHO WANTS TO BE FRIENDS



I DO. BUT I DONT KNOW YOUR TWITTER.



PuffleKirby21 said:


> I HAVE 46 FRIEND REQUESTS AND EVEN THOUGH I HAVEN'T POSTED IN THIS TREAD AT ALL, I'M ALMOST CERTAIN 44 OF THOSE ARE FROM PEOPLE HERE.
> 
> *ST O  P P P PP*


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Just added everyone on the front page!


----------



## Peter

I linked mine to my second twitter acc (@__pxter ), or i'm already friends with Gracelia + Oliy so you can add me if you want lmaooo



Spoiler: i think this is my new fav thing











my mii name is Peter ofc


----------



## Hermione Granger

kayleee said:


> WHO WANTS TO BE FRIENDS



me!

- - - Post Merge - - -

i was locked out of my twitter and idek why


----------



## strawberrywine

My Twitter user's @whiteclaw46, feel free to add me


----------



## oath2order

please add me

please


----------



## Dy1an

from 1 to 10 how do u rate this app


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I know you can have 1,000 friends and everything, but I'm adding way too many suggested friends lol. I really should just add people I know for sure are from TBT.


----------



## oath2order

please add me


----------



## Venn

I now have 52 friends 
Also, bought new clothing today:


----------



## Ayaya

oath2order said:


> please add me



What's ur name/twitter


----------



## oath2order

Ayaya said:


> What's ur name/twitter



@oath2order

Andrew


----------



## EtchaSketch

HEYY guys, Let's play the heck outta this game

I'm AirieMind on Twitter!
My mii name is Tiana :'0

Whatotherinfodoineed


----------



## Gracelia

pls add ur names to here LOL cries


----------



## Dy1an

Spoiler: lol xd


----------



## kayleee

okay heres my twitter @kayleee414 and my miitomo name is Kaylee add me 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hermione Granger said:


> me!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i was locked out of my twitter and idek why



omg me too my twitter said I was suspended and I was like ?? lol??? I have never even used it before

but i got it figured out I'll follow u add me when u can 

- - - Post Merge - - -

do people have to be following me back on twitter for me to be friends with them on miitomo?? cause I followed ppl but they don't show up in the suggested friends thang


----------



## Venn

kayleee said:


> okay heres my twitter @kayleee414 and my miitomo name is Kaylee add me
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> omg me too my twitter said I was suspended and I was like ?? lol??? I have never even used it before
> 
> but i got it figured out I'll follow u add me when u can
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> do people have to be following me back on twitter for me to be friends with them on miitomo?? cause I followed ppl but they don't show up in the suggested friends thang



I'm assuming with the recent release of Miitomo, twitter probably had an over-flowing amount of registrations. They were probably checking random new accounts to prevent spam and stuff. After all, a lot of people said they created accounts just for Miitomo.

Some questions pictures:


----------



## Hermione Granger

I'm @pixelatedegg and my Mii's name is Paula! 
(stating again since I sent out lots of requests and I don't wanna weird out anyone, haha)


----------



## Dy1an

Venice said:


> I'm assuming with the recent release of Miitomo, twitter probably had an over-flowing amount of registrations. They were probably checking random new accounts to prevent spam and stuff. After all, a lot of people said they created accounts just for Miitomo.
> 
> Some questions pictures:


----------



## seliph

Followed a bunch of you on twitter, if you see @lukipom that's me

Vitto and Desu who are you D:


----------



## ShinyYoshi

nvll said:


> Vitto and Desu who are you D:



Yeah, I'm having a hard time adding people that I can't find in this thread 
I just realized some of those people we don't know could be guests that are just adding people through this thread O.O


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Sorry if I'm being stupid but how do you take those question pictures?


----------



## DarkDesertFox

When my friend says my favorite food is butts.



Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## seliph

Spoiler: When you get 4 more mutuals on twitter but they aren't showing up in your friend recs


----------



## kayleee

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Sorry if I'm being stupid but how do you take those question pictures?





nvll said:


> Spoiler: When you get 4 more mutuals on twitter but they aren't showing up in your friend recs



Follow me  @kayleee414


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

kayleee said:


> Follow me  @kayleee414



Followed you!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

kayleee said:


> Follow me  @kayleee414



Followed you!


----------



## Javocado

I wish I could make coins faster in this game. Thankfully there's nothing too swell in the shop today.


----------



## Venn

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Sorry if I'm being stupid but how do you take those question pictures?



Go to your questions that you answers and you'll see a button that has three little dots. One of the options allows you to share it. When you click that, a picture is generated for you. On some questions you can back and forth for different expressions (and back ground color). It appears some questions won't change the expression but will change the background color.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Javocado said:


> I wish I could make coins faster in this game. Thankfully there's nothing to swell in the shop today.



*too

SORRY



I really like the devil horns but they are really expensive. >.<


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Javocado said:


> I wish I could make coins faster in this game. Thankfully there's nothing to swell in the shop today.



*too

SORRY



I really like the devil horns but they are really expensive. >.<


----------



## seliph

kayleee said:


> Follow me  @kayleee414



I already followed you 



Javocado said:


> I wish I could make coins faster in this game. Thankfully there's nothing too swell in the shop today.



The short shorts tho


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Venice said:


> Go to your questions that you answers and you'll see a button that has three little dots. One of the options allows you to share it. When you click that, a picture is generated for you. On some questions you can back and forth for different expressions (and back ground color). It appears some questions won't change the expression but will change the background color.


Oh okay thank you!


----------



## Venn

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> *too
> 
> SORRY
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the devil horns but they are really expensive. >.<



Devil Horns? Where are they? I don't recall seeing them anywhere..


----------



## piichinu

i dont know if everyone knows this already, but if your friend has an item you want and theyre wearing it you can buy it off of them by going to their house.


----------



## Heyden

post glitch**


----------



## Javocado

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> *too
> 
> SORRY



I literally corrected it when you made that post ya wank. So quick to jump on me jeeeez.


But anyway, I hope to see some wings in the shop soon. I want a Victoria's Secret Angel look going if ya know what I mean.


----------



## seliph

shiida said:


> i dont know if everyone knows this already, but if your friend has an item you want and theyre wearing it you can buy it off of them by going to their house.



Oh shoot really?
I have a bunch of cat items I don't want, if anyone wants something hmu I'll wear it

EDIT actually I don't think Miitomo drop items are available for this
Dammit


----------



## Hyoshido

DarkDesertFox said:


> When my friend says my favorite food is butts.


D A M N
Nice


----------



## Pokemanz

Updated the list!


----------



## Javocado

shiida said:


> i dont know if everyone knows this already, but if your friend has an item you want and theyre wearing it you can buy it off of them by going to their house.



Oooooh that's pretty neat.


Brad has a halo and I'm about 1.2k short rip


----------



## BungoTheElf

HI ADD ME

@thefruitontop (Lynn)


----------



## Hermione Granger

i am SICK of always getting candy when i try my hardest to get a cute item 
really drives me off from using the drop. the candy is so pointless??? i dont care to bribe anyone for an answer


----------



## kayleee

Hermione Granger said:


> i am SICK of always getting candy when i try my hardest to get a cute item
> really drives me off from using the drop. the candy is so pointless??? i dont care to bribe anyone for an answer



Hi add me


----------



## strawberrywine

Spoiler: when ur forced to go to a family reunion














nvll said:


> Followed a bunch of you on twitter, if you see @lukipom that's me
> 
> Vitto who are you D:


that b me


----------



## Hermione Granger

kayleee said:


> Hi add me



i've been looking for your username on twitter, but i cant find it 
since i cant, i'm trying to see if you'll pop up on suggested friends


----------



## kayleee

Hermione Granger said:


> i've been looking for your username on twitter, but i cant find it
> since i cant, i'm trying to see if you'll pop up on suggested friends



Kayleee414


----------



## Coach

Please add me to the list, @Mooshroome64 (Mii name is Daniel) 

I have already followed a lot of you on twitter!


----------



## piichinu

anyone have a blue magical girl tee? mine's pink and i dont like pink


----------



## BungoTheElf

kayleee said:


> Kayleee414





Coach said:


> Please add me to the list, @Mooshroome64 (Mii name is Daniel)
> 
> I have already followed a lot of you on twitter!



psssssssssssssssssssssttt 
add me


----------



## gazea9r

I just linked my twitter @mirralin :]


----------



## GalacticGhost

so, i took more... err, miifotos.



Spoiler: me when miitomo drop gives me everything except the thing i want













Spoiler: flexing w/ skelebro













Spoiler: plot twist: i am the skelebro













Spoiler: ...this app should be taken away from me (kinda nsfwish? idk)













Spoiler: oh, and i discovered that miitomo is a good app for showing your love towards waifus/husbandos


----------



## kayleee

Hey still looking for friends let me know if u wanna add mii


----------



## piske

Add me if you'd like! @minipinelle my Mii's name is Sarah  just VM/PM me if you add me :3


----------



## Soot Sprite

I had to make a twitter just for this T^T 
Mine is @GameGlitched, my Mii'so name is Ontie, I'll add everyone who's posted here so far^-^


----------



## DarkDesertFox

It's really hard to find some of these Twitter names. The search doesn't show them on the Twitter or Google search.


----------



## seliph

DarkDesertFox said:


> It's really hard to find some of these Twitter names. The search doesn't show them on the Twitter or Google search.



Just go to twitter.com/(name)


----------



## DarkDesertFox

nvll said:


> Just go to twitter.com/(name)



Ah, that does work. Thanks!


----------



## piske

Haha the Mii poses and expressions!


----------



## fink

fink said:


> my twitter is @finkployd42 and my name in game is Fink if anyone wants to add me



still adding people who want more friends :3  this game is freaking cute


----------



## bloomwaker

Because I'm approaching 100 friends, I'm no longer "actively" adding friends, but Ill add anyone who sends me a request, or shows up in my recommended list and has over 15 mutual friends. If I haven't added you yet, this'll be why!


----------



## p e p p e r

I just set it up & have no clue what to do with it... I had to sign up for Twitter too since I don't usually use that

Twitter: GhostPepper13
Mii: Pepper


----------



## piske

p e p p e r said:


> I just set it up & have no clue what to do with it... I had to sign up for Twitter too since I don't usually use that
> 
> Twitter: GhostPepper13
> Mii: Pepper



All that I've really done so far is answer a few questions and buy some clothes XD


----------



## Irelia

I'm kind of confused on how to add people.
I made a twitter just for this lol.
My username is xxShirayuki_ (pm me if you add me or whatever)


----------



## piske

Ugh, I got the silly kitty sweater 3x!


----------



## Javocado

Pop. Crown Lv. 10 is pretty neat-o


----------



## Cadbberry

Shirayuki said:


> I'm kind of confused on how to add people.
> I made a twitter just for this lol.
> My username is xxShirayuki_ (pm me if you add me or whatever)



To add people you watch then on Twitter or they watch you anddepending on who watching who you can send a friend request


----------



## Tinkalila

My twitter is @godtierlatula and my mii name is Tinkalila!


----------



## p e p p e r

Javocado said:


> Pop. Crown Lv. 10 is pretty neat-o



thanks for the visit!  and you are so funny!


----------



## Venn

So apparently I wasn't added on the list.. again, so Ill post my information again.

Twitter: @ItsMarkTravis
Mii Name: Venice


----------



## Hermione Granger

pinelle said:


> Ugh, I got the silly kitty sweater 3x!



i'd rather have that than 30+ candies


----------



## p e p p e r

Venice said:


> So apparently I wasn't added on the list.. again, so Ill post my information again.
> 
> Twitter: @ItsMarkTravis
> Mii Name: Venice



I just added you


----------



## f11

Hermione Granger said:


> i'd rather have that than 30+ candies


lol I have 82 candies


----------



## piichinu

everyone complaining about candies when i hit 180 a few days ago


----------



## Venn

I have like 3 Candy...
I didn't even try the drop, except for the kitties


----------



## Entei Slider

I emerge from hibernation to add all of you lovely folks on Miitomo! @kkslider1 is my handle and the Mii's name is Adam.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

shiida said:


> everyone complaining about candies when i hit 180 a few days ago



Dear lord lol I have around 40 and I've barely done the drop games


----------



## crystalmilktea

Entei Slider said:


> I emerge from hibernation to add all of you lovely folks on Miitomo! @kkslider1 is my handle and the Mii's name is Adam.



LOL am doing exactly that


twitter handle: @crystalhylai and my Mii name is Crystal!


----------



## Kuroh

Hey guys!! I made a Miitomo account a few hours ago and it would be nice if we could add each other 

twitter~ https://twitter.com/hiikaaruuuu


----------



## duckvely

Can I be added to the list please? ^^ 

Twitter: @taemeanlol
Mii name: ducky


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Hello! Can i be added to the list ^_^?
Twitter: @bahatix35
Mii: Jetix
Thanks!


----------



## Rasha

Jetix said:


> Hello! Can i be added to the list ^_^?
> Twitter: @bahatix35
> Mii: Jetix
> Thanks!



..........bahatix? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Twitter: @Rasha_Baha
Mii Name: Rasha

I'm still a beginner at this but hopefully I'll get better~


----------



## kxku

twitter: @steppphhanie
mii name: steph
add me lolol


----------



## Vizionari

I'd like to be added!

Twitter: @reverie_vi
Mii name: Miyue 

I'll also try to add others from here when I have the time


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I'll have to make a twitter to hook up my thing with, but I will definitely add people off the list! Looking forward to getting more friends on there! Although I just started today after hearing about it on tumblr. WOO!


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside

My twitter is https://twitter.com/windwakemeup ! feel free to add me!


----------



## Venn

Added everyone


----------



## Lancelot

I made a twitter. its @MonkeyDBloof


----------



## Taj

Just made a twitter that I'll likely never use. Hooray!

Twitter: @neester14
Mii Name: Danny


----------



## BungoTheElf

Someone's mii keeps saying ****, literally just asterisks and I get an error everytime 


also like my sig guise ;))


----------



## kayleee

lynn105 said:


> Someone's mii keeps saying ****, literally just asterisks and I get an error everytime
> 
> 
> also like my sig guise ;))



OMG MAKE ME ONE


----------



## seliph

lynn105 said:


> Someone's mii keeps saying ****, literally just asterisks and I get an error everytime
> 
> 
> also like my sig guise ;))



I get it too, probably from the same person.
And your sig is so cute!


----------



## Gracelia

lynn105 said:


> Someone's mii keeps saying ****, literally just asterisks and I get an error everytime
> 
> 
> also like my sig guise ;))



ehehehe cute sig!!! my game keeps freezing @.@;


----------



## Javocado

kayleee said:


> OMG MAKE ME ONE



SAME THO

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also should I get devil wings or a halo decisions decisions


----------



## BungoTheElf

kayleee said:


> OMG MAKE ME ONE



Sure! Do you have any preferences on expressions/poses? here's some I have rn if you're ok with them (also change into a diff outfit if you want to mix it up a bit like mine)
http://i.imgur.com/DhBjxDu.png



nvll said:


> I get it too, probably from the same person.
> And your sig is so cute!





Gracelia said:


> ehehehe cute sig!!! my game keeps freezing @.@;


rip  and tyyy guys<33



Javocado said:


> SAME THO
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also should I get devil wings or a halo decisions decisions



man if ya want I can make you one too haha

HALO


----------



## Gracelia

a halo ❤_❤


----------



## Mimi Cheems

lynn105 said:


> Sure! Do you have any preferences on expressions/poses? here's some I have rn if you're ok with them (also change into a diff outfit if you want to mix it up a bit like mine)
> http://i.imgur.com/DhBjxDu.png
> 
> 
> 
> rip  and tyyy guys<33
> 
> 
> 
> man if ya want I can make you one too haha
> 
> HALO



you should make a shop for sigs like these! ^o^


----------



## Taj

halo


----------



## seliph

Javocado said:


> SAME THO
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also should I get devil wings or a halo decisions decisions



The halo is infinitely cuter


----------



## Taj

And that's how it's done XD


Spoiler: Miifoto


----------



## piichinu

it looks like the cover of a soap opera or something


----------



## kayleee

lynn105 said:


> Sure! Do you have any preferences on expressions/poses? here's some I have rn if you're ok with them (also change into a diff outfit if you want to mix it up a bit like mine)
> http://i.imgur.com/DhBjxDu.png
> 
> 
> 
> rip  and tyyy guys<33
> 
> 
> 
> man if ya want I can make you one too haha
> 
> HALO



Omg those are all good! I don't have any other outfits lolol  the one with the tongue is my fav can you throw like an angry one in there replacing one of the happy ones!! Omg this is great I'll pay u tbt!!!!


----------



## Taj

OK I'm having too much fun with this XD


----------



## NewLeafTori

Just got this game, seems okay


----------



## Mimi Cheems

miitomo will ruin me and my life


----------



## BungoTheElf

yukiihara said:


> you should make a shop for sigs like these! ^o^



Nahh haha all I do is just make them transparent and add borders in ps and sai



kayleee said:


> Omg those are all good! I don't have any other outfits lolol  the one with the tongue is my fav can you throw like an angry one in there replacing one of the happy ones!! Omg this is great I'll pay u tbt!!!!



Woot alright :D and you don't need to pay tbt its fine


----------



## Taj

yukiihara said:


> miitomo will ruin me and my life



man, I feel the same way right now. Only I never had a life to begin with LOL


----------



## Mimi Cheems

lynn105 said:


> Nahh haha all I do is just make them transparent and add borders in ps and sai
> 
> 
> 
> Woot alright :D and you don't need to pay tbt its fine



hm,, well if you say so, could you make one for me? : D


----------



## BungoTheElf

yukiihara said:


> hm,, well if you say so, could you make one for me? : D



Yeah sure! I added you (I think- added through mutual friends but it's your name)

did you want mixed outfits, certain face, poses, border?

also @kayleee if you see this did you want mixed or diff color border and what color unless you wanna leave it to me?


----------



## Cadbberry

The only thing I wish the game had, one or two mini games that you could play to earn more coin, or instead of candy you could earn coins


----------



## Celestefey

Miitomo is so fun. ;v; I've been really enjoying it so far. I finally managed to win something off of the Miitomo Drop yesterday, and I got the cat tights today in white.  I'm kind of looking forward to seeing what other items will be available to win from the drop machines.

Also I wanna add some more people so drop me a PM or follow my twitter (@ecchoid) and I'll follow you back  But just lemme know who you are first! x3


----------



## Javocado

nvll said:


> The halo is infinitely cuter



I feel like the wings look cute with my cat sweater tho so we will see


----------



## ShinyYoshi

This app has been taking up pretty much all of my time and draining my battery hardcore. But it's fun! I do wish there were some better ways to earn more coins, though


----------



## kayleee

lynn105 said:


> Yeah sure! I added you (I think- added through mutual friends but it's your name)
> 
> did you want mixed outfits, certain face, poses, border?
> 
> also @kayleee if you see this did you want mixed or diff color border and what color unless you wanna leave it to me?



Okay so anything neutral like greys, light grey dark grey is good since that will match my outfit!! Thank you so much!! And you can do just three poses like the tongue angry and heart eyes or something!!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Cadbberry said:


> The only thing I wish the game had, one or two mini games that you could play to earn more coin, or instead of candy you could earn coins



Yeah, I also wish there wasn't such a small limit to how many coins you earn from commenting and listening to answers. You barely get any from it as is.


----------



## Venn

shiida said:


> it looks like the cover of a soap opera or something



Where are the wings from?

This is now my new favorite picture I made:





I made it to celebrate my new outfit


----------



## Squidward

I'm so jealous ;w;


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I got trapped in the disproportionate yaoi universe briefly.


----------



## Javocado

ShinyYoshi said:


> This app has been taking up pretty much all of my time and draining my battery hardcore. But it's fun! I do wish there were some better ways to earn more coins, though



I'm loving your new sig! :,)


----------



## Vizionari

Celestefey said:


> Miitomo is so fun. ;v; I've been really enjoying it so far. I finally managed to win something off of the Miitomo Drop yesterday, and I got the cat tights today in white.  I'm kind of looking forward to seeing what other items will be available to win from the drop machines.
> 
> Also I wanna add some more people so drop me a PM or follow my twitter (@ecchoid) and I'll follow you back  But just lemme know who you are first! x3


followed you! (I'm @reverie_vi)


----------



## piichinu

Venice said:


> Where are the wings from?



the part of the shop that changes daily for everyone


----------



## Pokemanz

Updated the list!



Venice said:


> So apparently I wasn't added on the list.. again, so Ill post my information again.



I have a lot of names to go through, okay? Sometimes I miss a few. You don't have to be rude about it.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Javocado said:


> I'm loving your new sig! :,)



I love it too!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

lynn105 said:


> Yeah sure! I added you (I think- added through mutual friends but it's your name)
> 
> did you want mixed outfits, certain face, poses, border?



could i have mine kind of like yours, but with different faces and poses? o:


----------



## BungoTheElf

kayleee said:


> Okay so anything neutral like greys, light grey dark grey is good since that will match my outfit!! Thank you so much!! And you can do just three poses like the tongue angry and heart eyes or something!!



sent it to you in a vm hope you like it!



yukiihara said:


> could i have mine kind of like yours, but with different faces and poses? o:



sure! Any favorite expressions or poses, border color though? or are you just fine with whatever I think looks nice?



Cadbberry said:


> The only thing I wish the game had, one or two mini games that you could play to earn more coin, or instead of candy you could earn coins



same coins are so hard to earn a lot of after using all of the friend bonuses


----------



## oath2order

I didn't know that you could add mutual friends

I added IRL friend, Tina, someone from here (ShinyYoshi I think), and one other mutual twitter follower

Then I got like 50 SUGGESTIONS FOR "HERE'S SOMEONE WHO'S FRIENDS WITH LOTS OF PEOPLE YOU KNOW"


----------



## seliph

oath2order said:


> I didn't know that you could add mutual friends
> 
> I added IRL friend, Tina, someone from here (ShinyYoshi I think), and one other mutual twitter follower
> 
> Then I got like 50 SUGGESTIONS FOR "HERE'S SOMEONE WHO'S FRIENDS WITH LOTS OF PEOPLE YOU KNOW"



I have all those too and I have absolutely 0 clue who anyone is, including like half the people who friend requested me

WHO ARE YALL


----------



## kayleee

lynn105 said:


> sent it to you in a vm hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> sure! Any favorite expressions or poses, border color though? or are you just fine with whatever I think looks nice?
> 
> 
> 
> same coins are so hard to earn a lot of after using all of the friend bonuses



AHHHH HAHA I love it I'm gonna put it in my sig when I get home!!!!! Ty ty


----------



## Taj

So I'm going to have to follow you all on twitter now that I never use. Wonderful!

I do wish there's easier ways to earn coins tho


----------



## kayleee

Everyone saying they followed everyone on the list but I haven't gotten any follows soooooo lol what gives


----------



## Taj

kayleee said:


> Everyone saying they followed everyone on the list but I haven't gotten any follows soooooo lol what gives



Im in the middle of it, so you might get me eventually


----------



## Hermione Granger

oath2order said:


> I didn't know that you could add mutual friends
> 
> I added IRL friend, Tina, someone from here (ShinyYoshi I think), and one other mutual twitter follower
> 
> Then I got like 50 SUGGESTIONS FOR "HERE'S SOMEONE WHO'S FRIENDS WITH LOTS OF PEOPLE YOU KNOW"



we just became friends so maybe it was me


----------



## Taj

followed as many as I could on Twitter, not all accounts showed up tho


----------



## BungoTheElf

ADDING MY BROTHER WAS A M I S T A K E

n the mutual friend thing was also how I got a bunch of friends lol and now I have 62 T______T if some ppl I don't know very well start to be inactive I might unfriend since I want to have space for other ppl irl and stuff orz no hard feelings ok


----------



## Pharaoh

Hey, looking for more friends to play with! You can add me to the list as well, please, my Twitter handle is @TheDashingIdiot and my Mii's name is Pharaoh.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Is there a way to shrink/enlarge Miis white making a photo? I thought I saw people doing it, but I wasn't sure.


----------



## oath2order

how many friends do you need to level your social up my god


----------



## Taj

DarkDesertFox said:


> Is there a way to shrink/enlarge Miis white making a photo? I thought I saw people doing it, but I wasn't sure.



Yeah, you kinda have to pinch it


----------



## seliph

DarkDesertFox said:


> Is there a way to shrink/enlarge Miis white making a photo? I thought I saw people doing it, but I wasn't sure.



It's exactly the same as zooming in/out on an iPhone if you have one
Make like... a pinching gesture on your screen and then drag your fingers outward away from each other to zoom in. Do that backwards to zoom out.

Idk if that made sense I tried to look up articles with pictures explaining it but no luck



oath2order said:


> how many friends do you need to level your social up my god


I have 40something and I just hit level 6 if that helps at all


----------



## oath2order

nvll said:


> It's exactly the same as zooming in/out on an iPhone if you have one
> Make like... a pinching gesture on your screen and then drag your fingers outward away from each other to zoom in. Do that backwards to zoom out.
> 
> Idk if that made sense I tried to look up articles with pictures explaining it but no luck
> 
> 
> I have 40something and I just hit level 6 if that helps at all



I have 35 and I'm still level 2 :"(


----------



## DarkDesertFox

neester14 said:


> Yeah, you kinda have to pinch it





nvll said:


> It's exactly the same as zooming in/out on an iPhone if you have one
> Make like... a pinching gesture on your screen and then drag your fingers outward away from each other to zoom in. Do that backwards to zoom out.
> 
> Idk if that made sense I tried to look up articles with pictures explaining it but no luck



Ah, that's right. I keep forgetting this is a smart phone app since I'm using it via an Android emulator on my computer. Luckily my laptop has a touch screen so hopefully the pinching gesture will work. Thank you!


----------



## Taj

Anddd done


- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkDesertFox said:


> Ah, that's right. I keep forgetting this is a smart phone app since I'm using it via an Android emulator on my computer. Luckily my laptop has a touch screen so hopefully the pinching gesture will work. Thank you!



no problem!


----------



## seliph

oath2order said:


> I have 35 and I'm still level 2 :"(



Oh wtf
Maybe it has to do with how many answers/comments you give?


----------



## p e p p e r

what can you do with candies?  I keep trying to complete a cat outfit from one of the drop games, but I keep getting candies instead


----------



## Vizionari

p e p p e r said:


> what can you do with candies?  I keep trying to complete a cat outfit from one of the drop games, but I keep getting candies instead



You can use it to hear unheard questions from friends. That's the only use I've found of them so far.


----------



## p e p p e r

Vizionari said:


> You can use it to hear unheard questions from friends. That's the only use I've found of them so far.



ah ok, thanks


----------



## DarkDesertFox

This is the first time in a long time I've been into a social app. It's really cool to see a lot of answers to questions that have similar tastes and hobbies I can relate to.


----------



## Javocado

nvll said:


> Oh wtf
> Maybe it has to do with how many answers/comments you give?



I believe it has to do with friends, hearts & comments received. Maybe hearts and comments given too.


----------



## seliph

Javocado said:


> I believe it has to do with friends, hearts & comments received. Maybe hearts and comments given too.



Yeah I just liked/commented on a few of his answers to test that and I noticed my xp went up a bit

Or maybe I'm delusional but I'm pretty sure it did lmao


----------



## Hyoshido

Miitomo: The game where I can stroke Javocado's face without getting an actual restraining order!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

nvll said:


> Yeah I just liked/commented on a few of his answers to test that and I noticed my xp went up a bit
> 
> Or maybe I'm delusional but I'm pretty sure it did lmao



Yeah, from what I've noticed receiving comments from friends is the biggest boost towards your popularity rank. I got a good amount of hearts this morning, but it said I was still at the bottom of Lv. 7 which was my current position yesterday. Then when I got comments today it shot it up 3/4 to Lv. 8.


----------



## piichinu

Popularity points can be gained from both you making comments and others commenting on your stuff (and possibly adding new friends)
Style points are from changing clothing/shopping


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Speaking of popularity omg







JUST ONE MORE POINT


----------



## kayleee

Check out my sick new sig y'all


----------



## Venn

kayleee said:


> Check out my sick new sig y'all



Im actually tempted to get one of these sigs, not sure yet


----------



## Rasha

this app is pretty boring


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

What the frack do you do with candy? Stupid drop games gave me hella candy and idek what it does? Is it useless? 

Also found out I do have a twitter actually under the same name here so *@kaydeekrunk* and my Mii's name is *Kaydee*, no big surprises here. 

Added some people off here on twitter to friend on the game and am adding people with multiple mutuals since I am sure it's more of yall from here, so feel free to add me back!


----------



## bloomwaker

Candy lets you unlock specific answers from specific people without needing to go through the "listening" process where you essentially go through people's answers as the app presents it to you. If you want to focus on specific people, they're actually pretty useful. I feel like this becomes more apparent when you start having too many friends. I currently have over 100 so I won't see answers from people I know better as often as I used to, and the app is only a few days in.


----------



## Hyoshido

Why is Lynn suddenly a boy and THEN a girl? Nice job Miitomo :^U


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

dapperlace said:


> Candy lets you unlock specific answers from specific people without needing to go through the "listening" process where you essentially go through people's answers as the app presents it to you. If you want to focus on specific people, they're actually pretty useful. I feel like this becomes more apparent when you start having too many friends. I currently have over 100 so I won't see answers from people I know better as often as I used to, and the app is only a few days in.



Oh, thanks, that does sound useful in the future, I only have like 5 friends so far, I am sure tomorrow since I sent out like a million requests it will be more difficult.


----------



## Celestefey

ShinyYoshi said:


> Speaking of popularity omg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST ONE MORE POINT



omg how many friends do you have on Miitomo? ;v; I only have like 6 or 7 friends at the moment but I only just reached level 2 on the popularity ranking! 

I refollowed the people who sent me follower requests earlier, and I'm gonna go through the Twitter list later on today and add everyone else.


----------



## Cadbberry

Celestefey said:


> omg how many friends do you have on Miitomo? ;v; I only have like 6 or 7 friends at the moment but I only just reached level 2 on the popularity ranking!
> 
> I refollowed the people who sent me follower requests earlier, and I'm gonna go through the Twitter list later on today and add everyone else.



Well its based on how many comments people make on your things so if your friends comment a lot I think you could make a higher popularity levels


----------



## piichinu

i wonder when they stop giving hats and crowns for every 5th level u reach. i rly dont even like them that much. hoping level 20 is better than 15, 10 had the only OK hats so far.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Celestefey said:


> omg how many friends do you have on Miitomo? ;v; I only have like 6 or 7 friends at the moment but I only just reached level 2 on the popularity ranking!
> 
> I refollowed the people who sent me follower requests earlier, and I'm gonna go through the Twitter list later on today and add everyone else.



I have around 60 so far because it started out with me following pretty much everyone on here then Miitomo started letting you add people's mutual friends and my friend count just skyrocketed. But Cadbberry is right, the more people comment on your answers and visit your Mii, the higher popularity gets. But of course, that's a lot easier when you have more people viewing your stuff


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

ShinyYoshi said:


> I have around 60 so far because it started out with me following pretty much everyone on here then Miitomo started letting you add people's mutual friends and my friend count just skyrocketed. But Cadbberry is right, the more people comment on your answers and visit your Mii, the higher popularity gets. But of course, that's a lot easier when you have more people viewing your stuff



DANG! I need to start adding all of the mutual friends in my list so I can unlock more prizes and stuff.


----------



## Cadbberry

KaydeeKrunk said:


> DANG! I need to start adding all of the mutual friends in my list so I can unlock more prizes and stuff.



I have 76 friends and I am only lvl 7 popularity, I find that even though you have a lot of friends they don't comment as much as heart your answers so you can still move slowly in the popularity chains considering there are people who are getting very high levels. It really depends on if you can make an interesting answer worth commenting on that comes into play


----------



## f11

I have 45 friends but just got to level 2 popularity.


----------



## Venn

I currently have 72 friends and I think I'm level 6 or something.

Also, I made this picture. The Face Down 2 pose looks like you're flying 





I also have a version where I included wings


----------



## Celestefey

ShinyYoshi said:


> I have around 60 so far because it started out with me following pretty much everyone on here then Miitomo started letting you add people's mutual friends and my friend count just skyrocketed. But Cadbberry is right, the more people comment on your answers and visit your Mii, the higher popularity gets. But of course, that's a lot easier when you have more people viewing your stuff



Ooo okay! I've gone and followed most of the people on the Twitter list (I kinda gave up because there were so many people orz But I'll follow anyone back who's from here and wants to add me on Miitomo) so hopefully that'll raise my popularity ranking.  Now I need to beg my friends to comment on my stuff more...


----------



## Emily

My twitter handle is @EmilyxLink and my mii is called Emily,  add me to the list please


----------



## seliph

So uh when it's your birthday ****ing EVERYONE ON YOUR FRIENDS LIST visits your house so yall with 100 friends: good luck


----------



## Venn

nvll said:


> So uh when it's your birthday ****ing EVERYONE ON YOUR FRIENDS LIST visits your house so yall with 100 friends: good luck



lol, sounds fun


----------



## seliph

Venice said:


> lol, sounds fun



IT NEVER ENDS


----------



## Peter

when u and bae nearly match outfits


----------



## seliph

Pxter said:


> when u and bae nearly match outfits



but did you put butter on your head irl


----------



## bloomwaker

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Oh, thanks, that does sound useful in the future, I only have like 5 friends so far, I am sure tomorrow since I sent out like a million requests it will be more difficult.



Glad to help! 

I want to use some of my candy up, but my phone is charging at the moment since I forgot to plug it in last night. Oopsies.


----------



## Javocado

taking a leak


----------



## kayleee

Javocado said:


> taking a leak



Petition for mods to make this the new header image


----------



## Mimi Cheems

lynn105 said:


> sure! Any favorite expressions or poses, border color though? or are you just fine with whatever I think looks nice?



do whatever you think looks nice! ^o^

- - - Post Merge - - -



kayleee said:


> Petition for mods to make this the new header image



omg@@222 yes!!11


----------



## Aali

This game is a ton of fun, but it's probably more fun with others XD


----------



## Crash

i just discovered this app today after like 23823 people told me i should download it, it's really cute. my twitter is @washiestcar and my mii name is crash if anyone wants to add me :')​


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Aali said:


> This game is a ton of fun, but it's probably more fun with others XD



WHAT VIDEO IS YOUR SIG FROM I'VE BEEN DYING FOR THE PAST TWO HOURS


----------



## Vizionari

I really want the dress with corseted(?) vest in the shop but buying it will drop my balance really low ugh -.-


----------



## Aali

yukiihara said:


> WHAT VIDEO IS YOUR SIG FROM I'VE BEEN DYING FOR THE PAST TWO HOURS



One of Markipliers 'Reading your comments' cant remember what one

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I want the cat so bad I want it on my mii's shoulder but i have no tickets and i dont get as much money cuz im not allowed to add people *cries in the corner*


----------



## BungoTheElf

yukiihara said:


> do whatever you think looks nice! ^o^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> omg@@222 yes!!11



http://imgur.com/a/glJ67 Here you go hope you like it  (the other one is a bit darker for border)

also no more requests orz gotta work on commission stuff lol



Aali said:


> One of Markipliers 'Reading your comments' cant remember what one
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also I want the cat so bad I want it on my mii's shoulder but i have no tickets and i dont get as much money cuz im not allowed to add people *cries in the corner*



Why can't you add people?? O: I feel like the game would kinda get boring without adding people since it's kinda what the game is about


----------



## bloomwaker

Aali said:


> One of Markipliers 'Reading your comments' cant remember what one
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also I want the cat so bad I want it on my mii's shoulder but i have no tickets and i dont get as much money cuz im not allowed to add people *cries in the corner*



You can't add people? D=

That's the main point of the game!


----------



## Kanaa

heeeyyy add me!!! 
@kanachipu is my twitter
IGN is kana B)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I want that shoulder cat so bad, I already got the cat skirt in like 4 colors, the cat sweater, and the cat shoes, but I WANT THE DANG SHOULDER CAT! How do you land on that first platform? I've tried dropping the mii a million different ways!


----------



## carp

/device is too old to have miitomo on/


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Does anybody else get the feeling that the questions are all just topics from the Brewseter's board?


----------



## Jake

Yo here's my info

*Username:* Jake.
*Twitter:* @Bidoofcrossing
*Mii Name:* Jake


----------



## kayleee

Jake. said:


> Yo here's my info
> 
> *Username:* Jake.
> *Twitter:* @Bidoofcrossing
> *Mii Name:* Jake



omg I didn't know you are the tumblr bidoofcrossing


----------



## Trent the Paladin

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Does anybody else get the feeling that the questions are all just topics from the Brewseter's board?



Considering the amount of bad answers, I'm not surprised.


----------



## Heyden

all these mutuals ughhh


----------



## Bubblebeam

It's a shame this game seems to depend entirely on having friends, since I only have my few family members and true friends on facebook and such.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Bubblebeam said:


> It's a shame this game seems to depend entirely on having friends, since I only have my few family members and true friends on facebook and such.



If I only added my IRL friends and family right meow I would have only 3 friends. So I mean, I actually enjoy learning about the strangers I share TBT with on here!


----------



## Amilee

here are my information if anyone wanna add me:

Twitter: @zuckerkindchen
Ingame Name: Amy


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I'm glad you can delete/edit comments. I temporarily threw off the Steven Universe groove for Dapper's answer.


----------



## Aali

Bubblebeam said:


> It's a shame this game seems to depend entirely on having friends, since I only have my few family members and true friends on facebook and such.



I agree, I don't have any family or friends who play. It's just me and my mii


----------



## otomatoe

I'm on the same boat with people who only have few IRL friends who use/play miitomo, so I kinda looking forward to make some mii friends here ;D

Do we able to add someone based on QR code? If so, here's mine..



Spoiler:  QR










Thanks!


----------



## Pokemanz

List has been updated.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

At first I thought 1,000 friends was a cool max capacity. Right now though I'm having a hard time trying to keep up with questions and answers for the people already on my friends list.


----------



## Cadbberry

DarkDesertFox said:


> At first I thought 1,000 friends was a cool max capacity. Right now though I'm having a hard time trying to keep up with questions and answers for the people already on my friends list.



Yeah, I am tempted to delete some people I dont know so I can at least get through what I have


----------



## Hyoshido

And I'm still getting the whole cats question
I'm crying, I want more interesting subjects


----------



## Cadbberry

Hyoshido said:


> And I'm still getting the whole cats question
> I'm crying, I want more interesting subjects



I want some new droppers


----------



## seliph

Finally passed 3k coins, should I get the halo or the angel wings though hmm


----------



## Cadbberry

nvll said:


> Finally passed 3k coins, should I get the halo or the angel wings though hmm



I am more of a wing fan


----------



## piichinu

nvll said:


> Finally passed 3k coins, should I get the halo or the angel wings though hmm



wings


----------



## BungoTheElf

DarkDesertFox said:


> At first I thought 1,000 friends was a cool max capacity. Right now though I'm having a hard time trying to keep up with questions and answers for the people already on my friends list.



omg what I thought it was 100

I guess I got this confused with how many characters we can add rip

- - - Post Merge - - -



nvll said:


> Finally passed 3k coins, should I get the halo or the angel wings though hmm



WINGS


----------



## Cadbberry

lynn105 said:


> omg what I thought it was 100
> 
> I guess I got this confused with how many characters we can add rip
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> WINGS



I am at 80 and there is just so many things to know, like some people have 5 things filled out, others have 300


----------



## Mimi Cheems

lynn105 said:


> http://imgur.com/a/glJ67 Here you go hope you like it  (the other one is a bit darker for border)
> 
> also no more requests orz gotta work on commission stuff lol
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you add people?? O: I feel like the game would kinda get boring without adding people since it's kinda what the game is about



omg thank you i love it so much!! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



nvll said:


> Finally passed 3k coins, should I get the halo or the angel wings though hmm



w I N GS

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> If I only added my IRL friends and family right meow I would have only 3 friends. So I mean, I actually enjoy learning about the strangers I share TBT with on here!



love your lineup by the way kay-dee :3
 isn't your mii name kaydee? i think i have you added :33


----------



## Venn

Cadbberry said:


> Yeah, I am tempted to delete some people I dont know so I can at least get through what I have



I think I'm going to do that to. I'll let the list update once more and I'll start deleting some people. 
Or I'll just keep the people I have now as friends and just start adding people I know in the future.


----------



## Javocado

nvll said:


> Finally passed 3k coins, should I get the halo or the angel wings though hmm



Get wings bc I got halo and although it matches my pancake stack nicely I want wings lol


----------



## seliph

Javocado said:


> Get wings bc I got halo and although it matches my pancake stack nicely I want wings lol



Yeah I got wings, I'm too attached to my hat to get the halo lmao


----------



## ReiraEvenstar

Add me to the list! Twitter is *@ReiraEvenstar* and Mii name is Reira. Anyone is welcome to add me, but really looking for anyone age 30+ to add! Thanks.


----------



## Kanaa

omg it feels so awkward adding ppl....what if they're like.."who tf is this person??????????"


----------



## kayleee

Javocado said:


> Get wings bc I got halo and although it matches my pancake stack nicely I want wings lol





OMG ur sig I love it


----------



## Meliara

Anyone want to be friends so I can use you to get the friends incentives?  Also, I'm an adult and would like to avoid adding people 20 years younger than me.   
My twitter account(that only exists for Miitomo) is @ThreeDewdrops    
My Mii name is Mel.

Edit: Can you vm/pm me if so?


----------



## aleshapie

3Dewdrops said:


> Anyone want to be friends so I can use you to get the friends incentives?  Also, I'm an adult and would like to avoid adding people 20 years younger than me.    My 2 day old twitter account is @ThreeDewdrops
> 
> Edit: Can you vm/pm me if so?



Ditto all this, but here's me:

Alesha -- twitter: @AMSRNCCRN

Thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kanaa said:


> omg it feels so awkward adding ppl....what if they're like.."who tf is this person??????????"



Imma add you, Kanaa!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

All these random requests with like 30 mutual friends are pretty funny, but I can't stop accepting them lol.



Kanaa said:


> omg it feels so awkward adding ppl....what if they're like.."who tf is this person??????????"



Off-topic, but nice Hakuryuu avatar/signature set!


----------



## bloomwaker

"I'll stop at 50 friends" I said. 

I didn't.


----------



## Gracelia

dapperlace said:


> "I'll stop at 50 friends" I said.
> 
> I didn't.



SAME... dies


----------



## Kanaa

aleshapie said:


> Imma add you, Kanaa!



yooo i added you back :^) 




DarkDesertFox said:


> Off-topic, but nice Hakuryuu avatar/signature set!



heeey thanks B)


----------



## Pokemanz

Let me know if any of you guys want to be marked as "no longer accepting" or whatever on the list and I'll update.


----------



## Javocado

Tracksuit in the Shop today.
It's my time to shine.


----------



## Venn

dapperlace said:


> "I'll stop at 50 friends" I said.
> 
> I didn't.



Same


----------



## Gracelia

Javocado said:


> Tracksuit in the Shop today.
> It's my time to shine.



omg LOL
i've been waiting for the full blue track suit (or parts) to show up. track suits .. they have a certain appeal


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Gracelia said:


> omg LOL
> i've been waiting for the full blue track suit (or parts) to show up. track suits .. they have a certain appeal



I can't even tell you the amount of times I had to check Tomodachi Life to get all the outfit colors I wanted. This is reliving the same nightmare.


----------



## spamurai

It's hard to add people, that's my only qualm with Miitomo -_-

BUT, if you do wanna be my friend on there, you can follow my twitter, then tweet me to let me know so I can follow back/add you ^_^

Other than that, It's actually pretty sweet app... although seems to kill my battery :/

Do-you-think-he-saw-us


----------



## JCnator

I feel like I'm not using Miitomo to its fullest at the moment, so I figured out I wouldn't mind posting my Twitter handle in this thread for claiming more My Nintendo platinum points.

One thing to take note of is that I've learned both English and French. Each post I've made on Miitomo up until now is French, along with an English translation provided in comments for most posts.


Without further ado, here's my information!

TBT Name: TheBigJC7777777
Twitter handle: @TheBigJC7777777
Mii Name: JCnator U


----------



## Taj

I don't know how to share miifotos on the actual app. I see that you can share it on social media but not on the actual app itself. Can somebody help? I might have to be more clear sorry


----------



## Venn

You should be able to do it in Miifoto. 
I'll have to double check.


----------



## piichinu

neester14 said:


> I don't know how to share miifotos on the actual app. I see that you can share it on social media but not on the actual app itself. Can somebody help? I might have to be more clear sorry



You can only share the ones through the app that are
1. From the daily miifotos
2. After the closet change > After you change and talk to your mii


----------



## Mariah

If I send you pictures of your Mii in unusual situations, that's what you get for adding me.


----------



## Javocado

Mariah said:


> If I send you pictures of your Mii in unusual situations, that's what you get for adding me.



do me


----------



## Hermione Granger

Mariah said:


> If I send you pictures of your Mii in unusual situations, that's what you get for adding me.



I'd love it


----------



## Pokemanz

What's up with Miis scanned from Miitomo having the lime green shirt color? It's gross.


----------



## kyukon

I have arrived !!
/poses

 sooo do I just tell you my twitter handle and Mii name? ' w' 
it's @kyugami and Kyu


----------



## Pokemanz

kyukon said:


> I have arrived !!
> /poses
> 
> sooo do I just tell you my twitter handle and Mii name? ' w'
> it's @kyugami and Kyu



That entrance tho
Yup that's all you need. Added!


----------



## Gracelia

Pokemanz said:


> What's up with Miis scanned from Miitomo having the lime green shirt color? It's gross.



present for ur eyes



kyukon said:


> I have arrived !!
> /poses
> 
> sooo do I just tell you my twitter handle and Mii name? ' w'
> it's @kyugami and Kyu



kyu!! woohoo<3 followed~


----------



## kyukon

Pokemanz said:


> That entrance tho
> Yup that's all you need. Added!



it's my mission to impress after all 
thank you!!



Gracelia said:


> present for ur eyes
> 
> 
> 
> kyu!! woohoo<3 followed~



hihi gracelia! ! ; o;


----------



## Pokemanz

Gracelia said:


> present for ur eyes



NOOOOO

Now the My Nintendo thing is green and it's so awful


----------



## seliph

The lime green is so ugly who thought that was a good idea


----------



## Fizzii

@soapyphan, my miitomo name is Boo c:


----------



## Elov

I just made one of these things, so still trying to figure things out. ;-; Twitter is Supermarshy & mii name is Elov.


----------



## Venn

Mmm, there's a jacket I want in store for today, but due to my amount of coins, I'm hesitant.


----------



## GalacticGhost

me when there's stuff in the shop today, but i only have like 500 coins so i can't get any of it


----------



## Gracelia

aw, i share the same sentiments as you two! bought an angel suit thing, if a track suit happens to pop up...
that would suck ;u; 

why are coins so hard to come by LOL


----------



## BungoTheElf

???? NEW NINJA STUFF
I WANT THE SWORD

also is twitter not working right bc I can't see any friends being connected with miitomo in suggested friends only the mutuals <_<

- - - Post Merge - - -

I GOT THE SWORD

it has like 6 diff options but they all look the same except the last one lmao


----------



## p e p p e r

Gracelia said:


> aw, i share the same sentiments as you two! bought an angel suit thing, if a track suit happens to pop up...
> that would suck ;u;
> 
> why are coins so hard to come by LOL



because Nintendo is shady af & they want to temp you into BUYING coins lol


----------



## Javocado

Wheee new Miitomo Drop!


----------



## sock

My name is Beth & my Twitter is @otakuacnl


----------



## DarkDesertFox

So, I tried to get the ninja substitution log costume since I had like 35 tickets. I used up 3 of them and I didn't even come close. I'd keep going for it, but I feel like something is going to show up that I really want.


----------



## Gracelia

eek I didn't see a sword! LOL I got the outfit in 1 try.. I think that's my cue to stop


----------



## Javocado

Thankfully the Game Tickets are easier to come by than coins.
I'm almost Lv.15 pop so I hope I get another grip of tickets and a spiffier crown!


----------



## Hermione Granger

i got the sword, ninja shoes and ninja wig (and a candy at one point) after not playing drop for a bit
pretty good loot hoorah. just need the ninja dress and im out of there


----------



## Pokemanz

Don't forget, you can get exchange Platinum Points for game tickets through My Nintendo.


----------



## Vizionari

I really want the ninja dress but it's so frustrating -_-


----------



## Javocado

8 tickets and 3 pairs of Ninja Socks and a couple of candies BUT NO SWORD


----------



## Vizionari

Vizionari said:


> I really want the ninja dress but it's so frustrating -_-



Right after as I say this, I pretty much got the whole Lady ninja outfit


----------



## Javocado

I drop these Miis and they literally do a rainbow over the platform where the Sword is I can't even


----------



## seliph

How the hell do you get the sword oh my god


----------



## DarkDesertFox

nvll said:


> How the hell do you get the sword oh my god



I didn't even move the crane and just dropped it where it was and got it on my first try.


----------



## seliph

DarkDesertFox said:


> I didn't even move the crane and just dropped it where it was and got it on my first try.



In the middle???
I thought the dots would block it I always tried the sides


----------



## DarkDesertFox

nvll said:


> In the middle???
> I thought the dots would block it I always tried the sides



They do. It bounced off the dots and then on the side bumpers and landed on the sword platform.


----------



## Shirohibiki

am i insane or is the stuff in the shop literally the same as yesterday's? when does everything reset?? it says dailies reset at 4am on your phone's time but that doesn't seem to be true. it seems like achievements reset at midnight, and the rest resets... some other time. perhaps achievement dailies are at midnight and the other stuff is at 4 (which makes no sense lol). but i have the devil wings and george washington wig and stuff in my shop today and i know i saw that before midnight yesterday. (unless i'm just going crazy omg)

honestly i've been having a lot of trouble with this app with crashing/slow loading/other peoples' messages not showing up for days but i still enjoy it


----------



## Javocado

I give up on Sword *** Miis and their fat heads

But at least I got a new Crown woo-hoo


----------



## strawberrywine

For anyone struggling with the pachinko game;
https://www.reddit.com/r/Miitomo/comments/4d2p6u/miitomo_drop_referencemegathread/


----------



## seliph

WhiteCkaw said:


> For anyone struggling with the pachinko game;
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Miitomo/comments/4d2p6u/miitomo_drop_referencemegathread/



Just got the sword first try with this method:
"Dropping a mii slighty to the right of the two pins above the ninja sword platform, with the mii tilted slightly to the left. If the mii is tilted to the right it will bounce off!"

thxxx


----------



## Pokemanz

WhiteCkaw said:


> For anyone struggling with the pachinko game;
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Miitomo/comments/4d2p6u/miitomo_drop_referencemegathread/



I really can't believe it's _that_ important to get these things that there would be an entire _guide_ on how to get them omg

I'll add it to the OP so it's easy to find.


----------



## seliph

Pokemanz said:


> I really can't believe it's _that_ important to get these things that there would be an entire _guide_ on how to get them omg
> 
> I'll add it to the OP so it's easy to find.



CATS AND KATANAS ARE VERY IMPORTANT


----------



## Shirohibiki

Pokemanz said:


> I really can't believe it's _that_ important to get these things that there would be an entire _guide_ on how to get them omg
> 
> I'll add it to the OP so it's easy to find.



but there's guides for literally everything ;P


----------



## Hermione Granger

DarkDesertFox said:


> I didn't even move the crane and just dropped it where it was and got it on my first try.



me too. it wasnt hard, guess it's just luck


----------



## Venn

Earlier when I tried to get the swords I ended up getting a bunch of candies and completing 2 ninja outfits. I got white and black 

- - - Post Merge - - -

So I just tried that method and nothing worked. I ended up getting Red Hat and Socks incase I get the outfit again. Then I kept getting more hats, so I opted for more useless candies. Now I have no more tickets.


----------



## Lauren

Anyone is welcome to add me!

Mii Name - Lauren
Twitter - RustySpo0ns


----------



## Venn

New Pic I made


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I keep forgetting to post a daily Mii photo to boost my style rank. Oh well. Also, it would be funny if this app added that song feature like in Tomodachi Life so you could share your Mii songs with friends. That was one of my favorite things to do on there.


----------



## Venn

I usually get a picture automatically, then just agree to share it


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Lauren said:


> Anyone is welcome to add me!
> 
> Mii Name - Lauren
> Twitter - RustySpo0ns


I just followed you 







I think this is what I spend the most time doing on this app


----------



## Paperboy012305

Man, this thread makes me wish I had a phone.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Paperboy012305 said:


> Man, this thread makes me wish I had a phone.



I just use an Android emulator for my laptop.


----------



## Paperboy012305

DarkDesertFox said:


> I just use an Android emulator for my laptop.


Emulator? Isn't..... that illegal?


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Paperboy012305 said:


> Emulator? Isn't..... that illegal?



No. You're thinking of game emulators. This just emulates a phone on your computer pretty much. You can use the Google Play store to download apps both paid and free ones.


----------



## Venn

ShinyYoshi said:


> I just followed you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is what I spend the most time doing on this app



Love.


----------



## Paperboy012305

DarkDesertFox said:


> No. You're thinking of game emulators. This just emulates a phone on your computer pretty much. You can use the Google Play store to download apps both paid and free ones.


Ah, ok then.


----------



## Pokemanz

Paperboy012305 said:


> Emulator? Isn't..... that illegal?



For the record, emulators are only illegal when playing games you don't own.


----------



## Vizionari

#ninjaskillz


----------



## piichinu

Paperboy012305 said:


> Emulator? Isn't..... that illegal?



its healthy to break the law


----------



## Javocado

There was an awful lot of people I didn't recognize on my Friend's List, so tonight I purged it. It's time to pour one out for all of the fallen Miis.


----------



## Hermione Granger

Javocado said:


> There was an awful lot of people I didn't recognize on my Friend's List, so tonight I purged it. It's time to pour one out for all of the fallen Miis.



you make some of the best pictures in this app


----------



## Pokemanz

So I got the Mario suit the other day and now I've been going a lil crazy with the Miifotos



Spoiler:


----------



## Venn

I may have gotten carried away with the new ninja costume. I have yet to get that sword!!


----------



## cIementine

how do you add friends through twitter? do you just follow them?


----------



## p e p p e r

pumpkins said:


> how do you add friends through twitter? do you just follow them?



yup, you just follow eachother & they should show up in a list to add as a friend in Miitomo


----------



## cIementine

my twitter is @jigglynuggets!


----------



## p e p p e r

pumpkins said:


> my twitter is @jigglynuggets!



I followed you, but it seems to take a little while before it shows up in Miitomo


----------



## cIementine

p e p p e r said:


> I followed you, but it seems to take a little while before it shows up in Miitomo



oh ok! i followed you too


----------



## seliph

p e p p e r said:


> I followed you, but it seems to take a little while before it shows up in Miitomo



I realized that (for me at least) it only shows up for the person who followed last. So if I followed you now and then you followed me, it'd show up for you but not me.

I'm not sure if anyone else's is like this?


----------



## Venn

nvll said:


> I realized that (for me at least) it only shows up for the person who followed last. So if I followed you now and then you followed me, it'd show up for you but not me.
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone else's is like this?



Im not even sure. I never noticed anything but I did wonder why some people I followed never got suggested.


----------



## Aria Nook Violet

Hi everyone! My twitter is @AriaNookViolet for anyone who wants to add me  Thanks!


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

I love Miitomo! my mii Umbregirl is the cutest thing ever! even when she is raging at the screen and rubbing her hands together like a evil genius


I will get a twitter tonight and get back to you all :3


----------



## p e p p e r

nvll said:


> I realized that (for me at least) it only shows up for the person who followed last. So if I followed you now and then you followed me, it'd show up for you but not me.
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone else's is like this?



oh so that's the problem. what a weird glitch. eventually the other person adds me so I never noticed that they didn't show up in suggested


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

I got a twitter guys! add me at @Umbregirl for some fun! PM me if you added me so i can add you back :3 mii name is umbregirl


----------



## Javocado

Saw shawty in the club tonight and I knew he'd be mine.


----------



## Aronthaer

Javocado said:


> Saw shawty in the club tonight and I knew he'd be mine.



Why do you do these things Jav. why do you do what you do.


----------



## Pokemanz

I'm starting to worry that my answers don't really get shown to people because I did them like three weeks ago. It seems like whenever someone likes or comments it's on a recent answer and all my older ones are untouched.

No wonder I'm at Pop lv. 9...


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

Pokemanz said:


> I'm starting to worry that my answers don't really get shown to people because I did them like three weeks ago. It seems like whenever someone likes or comments it's on a recent answer and all my older ones are untouched.
> 
> No wonder I'm at Pop lv. 9...



hey i added you :3 hope i fix that for you :3


----------



## sunny duet

hullo my twitter is BDC_Messiah


----------



## Taj

I have 86 candy rip. I think you should be able to  convert candy to coins


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Spoiler: Will lose hearts/comments on an answer!



A tip for the daily 3 answers. You can update something you've already answered multiple times and it will count. I just updated my birthday month several times and got it. I don't want to force myself to answer one of the questions half-assedly.



Edit: *But I guess you lose the hearts/comments you got on the answer so only do it on one you dont want to get reset.*


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

I got the Ninja outfit!


----------



## Aria Nook Violet

:O You're skilled! Hi! I'm Leonor


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Don't drop the soap, folks.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

Aria Nook Violet said:


> :O You're skilled! Hi! I'm Leonor



thx lol haha :3


----------



## cIementine

please add me as a pal , i need friends lmao
(@jigglynuggets)


----------



## Hyoshido

DarkDesertFox said:


> Don't drop the soap, folks.


Listen to this, folks

It's not nice to be down smashed in the bottom.


----------



## seliph

everyone is very big


----------



## bloomwaker

Does anyone know if there are lab coats in this? My friend is looking for one.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I'm starting to read all my TBT comments in my Mii's voice. What has this app done to me...



dapperlace said:


> Does anyone know if there are lab coats in this? My friend is looking for one.



If there are, I haven't seen one yet.


----------



## Aria Nook Violet

pumpkins said:


> please add me as a pal , i need friends lmao
> (@jigglynuggets)


I am following you on twitter.


----------



## Gracelia

dapperlace said:


> Does anyone know if there are lab coats in this? My friend is looking for one.



if it follows all the clothing in tomodachi life, then yes  : D


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Ooh please add me, my Twitter is @snazzybanan and my mii name is Billy


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Okay I think I've figured out what pretty much EVERYONE thinks of when they hear the word "ninja"

And it usually involves naruto lmao


----------



## piichinu

i wonder when a miitomo clothing directory will be made


----------



## DarkDesertFox

ShinyYoshi said:


> Okay I think I've figured out what pretty much EVERYONE thinks of when they hear the word "ninja"
> 
> And it usually involves naruto lmao



and Sauce-gay


----------



## Venn

ShinyYoshi said:


> Okay I think I've figured out what pretty much EVERYONE thinks of when they hear the word "ninja"
> 
> And it usually involves naruto lmao



I said turtles...


----------



## ZekkoXCX

ShinyYoshi said:


> Okay I think I've figured out what pretty much EVERYONE thinks of when they hear the word "ninja"
> 
> And it usually involves naruto lmao



*cough DONT FORGET NINJHAX ON 3DS ?cough*


----------



## seliph

shiida said:


> i wonder when a miitomo clothing directory will be made



I tried looking for one this afternoon with no results rip



ShinyYoshi said:


> Okay I think I've figured out what pretty much EVERYONE thinks of when they hear the word "ninja"
> 
> And it usually involves naruto lmao



excuse me i said the all famous meenage teetant neetle teetles


----------



## bloomwaker

I saw a really nice kimono on someone earlier, but they're not in my friends list, so I couldn't get a closer look. 

RIP.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

nvll said:


> I tried looking for one this afternoon with no results rip
> 
> 
> 
> excuse me i said the all famous meenage teetant neetle teetles



I actually haven't seen your answer but I like it the best so far lol


----------



## Pokemanz

dapperlace said:


> I saw a really nice kimono on someone earlier, but they're not in my friends list, so I couldn't get a closer look.
> 
> RIP.



I have it in my shop right now. It's called a Twelve-layer Kimono






I look fabulous in it js


----------



## bloomwaker

Pokemanz said:


> I have it in my shop right now. It's called a Twelve-layer Kimono
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look fabulous in it js



This is one of the ones I want, ah!

I saw another Kimono on someone else and I want that as well, but I'll have to wait. 

I'm almost at 200 friends. What have I done.


----------



## Javocado

dapperlace said:


> I saw a really nice kimono on someone earlier, but they're not in my friends list, so I couldn't get a closer look.
> 
> RIP.



I believe p e p p e r was wearing a kimono earlier, but she's all casual now haha.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

dapperlace said:


> This is one of the ones I want, ah!
> 
> I saw another Kimono on someone else and I want that as well, but I'll have to wait.
> 
> I'm almost at 200 friends. What have I done.



Yeah I've been seeing kimonos too, I think maybe it's a thing from connecting the ninentdo thing or whatever it keeps asking me to do... I hope they get more nice black spoopy clothes...


----------



## bloomwaker

Based on the image from the previous page, I say they'll just show up in the shop. Everyone gets different items in that daily section so I just have to wait my turn, or spot a friend wearing one of them. ;;


----------



## mintellect

I got the game and it seems fun, but it seems like there isn't much to do unless you make friends.
I don't have Facebook or Twitter and have no intentions on getting either, and I have no IRL friends that play the game.

I'm mad at myself because there was a really pretty crown for 3,200 in the daily section that I wanted, but I was unable to save up enough coins to get it. I burned through all my starter cash before realizing it was there.

Something I've realized is that when giving answers to your Mii, they will get mad at you if you aren't specific enough.
I once answered "I don't remember" to a question and the camera zoomed in and my Mii made this really creepy face, scared me half to death.
I also mentioned "RPG" in a question, but didn't say what that stood for or what the RPG was, and the same thing happened.

I like that most of the time, the Miis seem to know exactly what you're talking about. I told my Mii I was having a lot of big tests at school recently, and she got worried. I told my Mii about a game I liked, and she said she'd try to reccomended it to everyone.


----------



## Javocado

So close, yet so far.


----------



## mintellect

Javocado said:


> So close, yet so far.



You tried so hard
And got so far
And in the end
It doesn't even mATTER


I'm trying for the cat companion and the other cat clothes. They're so cuuuuuuute.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Seeing everyone here so happy is making me want to get a FB or Twitter solely for adding people to this game


----------



## bloomwaker

A lot of people made a twitter account specifically for this. Between the two, twitter is definitely the easiest option.
At this point, I don't even need twitter for friends. I end up getting suggestions based on mutual friends, lol.


----------



## mintellect

So I tried out the camera feature and...






I can see myself having A LOT of fun with this in the future.


----------



## bloomwaker

Miifoto is wonderful. 

A bit scary sometimes, but wonderful.


----------



## mintellect

dapperlace said:


> A lot of people made a twitter account specifically for this. Between the two, twitter is definitely the easiest option.
> At this point, I don't even need twitter for friends. I end up getting suggestions based on mutual friends, lol.



Well, guess who has a Twitter now.

@Chara_of_roses


----------



## Vizionari

Javocado said:


> So close, yet so far.



I got the ninja sword today and I think the game was literally waiting for me to waste all my game tickets before the Mii decided to land the right way.


----------



## mintellect

So I lined my Twitterto my Nintendo Account, but I'm not getting anything on Miitomo saying I linked my Twitter and I'm not getting the 100 Platinum Points. Is there something extra I need to do?


----------



## Vizionari

Diancie Rose said:


> So I lined my Twitterto my Nintendo Account, but I'm not getting anything on Miitomo saying I linked my Twitter and I'm not getting the 100 Platinum Points. Is there something extra I need to do?



The notification might just pop up late; at least that's what happened with me.


----------



## mintellect

I had to waste 500 coins but I got the cat stockings.
I chose blue but I should've got white by white goes with majority of the clothes I have right now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

The way the Miitomo Drop is set up reminds me of a little Japanese game called Pokecolo.

In Pokecolo, you get gumball tickets that can be used to spin gumballs/gumball machines for a chance to get items. If you don't have any gumball tickets, you can pay in donuts, the games main currency.
Sound familiar?
In Miitomo, you get game tickets that can be used to play Miitomo Drop for a chance to get items. If you don't have any game tickets, you can pay in coins, the games currency.

Now I'm not saying Miitomo ripped off Pokecolo, because it didn't. I just thought it was worth pointing out.

Pokecolo is a fun game, though if you don't know Japanese it's harder to understand. There are some English guides online.
It's also easier to understand if you've played Pokemini, the English version that was taken off the App Store.

...But we're not here to talk about Pokecolo.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Miitomo drop is so rude, like how are we even supposed to get the tree outfit, I've tried a million times and it never drops anywhere near enough to an angle to bounce onto the platforms =[ I just wanna be groot.


----------



## mintellect

As it turns out I was missing something. I got the 100 Twitter points, exchanged the, for a ticket, and won the cat pumps.
Still gonna try to go for the companion...


----------



## Celestefey

dapperlace said:


> Based on the image from the previous page, I say they'll just show up in the shop. Everyone gets different items in that daily section so I just have to wait my turn, or spot a friend wearing one of them. ;;



I have a white kimono, if you add me on Miitomo I'll make my Mii wear it so you can buy it then if you'd like?


----------



## shunishu

considering that nintendo uses our miitomo answers for free market research, they really could be more generous with coins! cause what we do there IS work. also why is miitomo 607mb now on my phone???!!? :O


----------



## seliph

I can't get the ****ing ninja hood why


----------



## Venn

I got the Hood 3 times. 
However, I opted for candy once instead.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

My daily Mii photo. Nothing beats a day hanging with my Link body pillow.


----------



## seliph

Venice said:


> I got the Hood 3 times.
> However, I opted for candy once instead.



I'm doing exactly what the videos of it are doing and I'm not getting it
Why Miitomo Drop


----------



## p e p p e r

nvll said:


> I can't get the ****ing ninja hood why



i can't get the ninja hood either, i followed the tips but it didn't work!


----------



## mintellect

I'm gonna start adding people to Twitter/Miitomo instead of waiting for them to add me.

If you see the Mii name Diana, that's me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkDesertFox said:


> Don't drop the soap, folks.



...Let's keep it E for Everyone.


----------



## aleshapie

p e p p e r said:


> i can't get the ninja hood either, i followed the tips but it didn't work!



Cries!  I finally got it after spending a gazillion coins and about 835 tickets

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hyogo...why you unfriend me? So sad. I cried.


----------



## Vizionari

The kimono's in my shop and I just need 185 coins urrgh


----------



## aleshapie

Vizionari said:


> The kimono's in my shop and I just need 185 coins urrgh



Kimono?! I do not think I have seen that yet!!!


----------



## Gracelia

DarkDesertFox said:


> My daily Mii photo. Nothing beats a day hanging with my Link body pillow.



ahhhhhh im dead LOL tyler

mmm i've seen the kimono in my daily shop but i was too poor to buy it TT_TT


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

I got this outfit, FOR SCIENCE! (Literally i had to do some science homework)


----------



## mintellect

How do I send friend requests? I've followed people on Twitter I want to add, but there seems to be no way to send friend requests in Miitomo. I'm selecting the "Add friends">"Twitter" and it's only giving me the option to update my follower account, which only allows me to potentially get friend request from other people, but there seems to be no way to send them myself?


----------



## aleshapie

Diancie Rose said:


> How do I send friend requests? I've followed people on Twitter I want to add, but there seems to be no way to send friend requests in Miitomo. I'm selecting the "Add friends">"Twitter" and it's only giving me the option to update my follower account, which only allows me to potentially get friend request from other people, but there seems to be no way to send them myself?



 You might want to send them a treat to let them know that you followed them so they can follow you back


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Diancie Rose said:


> How do I send friend requests? I've followed people on Twitter I want to add, but there seems to be no way to send friend requests in Miitomo. I'm selecting the "Add friends">"Twitter" and it's only giving me the option to update my follower account, which only allows me to potentially get friend request from other people, but there seems to be no way to send them myself?



They have to follow you back on Twitter before you can request them. 

I'm saving up tickets for if they come out with a new drop game with clothes I really like. I really liked all the kitty stuff!!


----------



## mintellect

WOAH WOAH WOAH THEY GOT RID OF THE CAT MD

WHY
I NEVER GOT THE COMPANION
I NEVER GOT THE EARS OR THE SCARF
WHYYYYYYYYY


----------



## p e p p e r

aleshapie said:


> Kimono?! I do not think I have seen that yet!!!



let me know if you want it, I'll have my mii wear it & you can order it when you visit


----------



## aleshapie

p e p p e r said:


> let me know if you want it, I'll have my mii wear it & you can order it when you visit



How much is it? I only have 775 coins. Broke.


----------



## p e p p e r

aleshapie said:


> How much is it? I only have 775 coins. Broke.



I can't remember the exact price but it was a little over 2,000


----------



## aleshapie

p e p p e r said:


> I can't remember the exact price but it was a little over 2,000



Ugh! I wish it was easier to get coins! Or at least be able to sell items back.


----------



## p e p p e r

aleshapie said:


> Ugh! I wish it was easier to get coins! Or at least be able to sell items back.



I know, that's the huge flaw with Miitomo is how hard it is to get coins... they REALLY REALLY want you to buy coins


----------



## aleshapie

p e p p e r said:


> I know, that's the huge flaw with Miitomo is how hard it is to get coins... they REALLY REALLY want you to buy coins



...like Nintendo isn't already swimming in money...


----------



## seliph

I'd be happy if I could sell these ****ing candies
even at a rate of like 2 candies = 1 coin I'd be happy


----------



## Taj

nvll said:


> I'd be happy if I could sell these ****ing candies
> even at a rate of like 2 candies = 1 coin I'd be happy



same. I literally got 86 candies while chasing a katana. Speaking of which, did anybody get that yet? I'm dying because I've gotten all colors of the suit, hat and socks but no katana


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

I am Aika fear me...




neester14 said:


> same. I literally got 86 candies while chasing a katana. Speaking of which, did anybody get that yet? I'm dying because I've gotten all colors of the suit, hat and socks but no katana



I got it! hahahaha


----------



## Venn

p e p p e r said:


> I know, that's the huge flaw with Miitomo is how hard it is to get coins... they REALLY REALLY want you to buy coins



Can you even buy coins? How and Where? Because I never seen this option anywhere?


----------



## Taj

Venice said:


> Can you even buy coins? How and Where? Because I never seen this option anywhere?



If you go to the shop and tap on your amount of coins the rlc shop comes up. nintendo d****


----------



## Pokemanz

Hopefully in the future they'll add features where you can get more coins. I wouldn't mind a little minigame or something.


----------



## aleshapie

I got over 200 damn candies! Someone's about to get spammed!! (Then have rotten teeth!)


----------



## Taj

aleshapie said:


> Nat~ I got over 200 damn candies! Someone's about to get spammed!! (Then have rotten teeth!)



It's over 9000 huh


----------



## Venn

I would really like a mini-game to!


----------



## aleshapie

neester14 said:


> It's over 9000 huh



You have 9000??!

- - - Post Merge - - -

BTW, Dan...I GOTS THE KATANA! Mwahahaha!


----------



## Venn

Never got the sword yet. I only have 1 ticket left


----------



## Taj

If I had 9000 I would cry myself to sleep.
I have 86 but I did have 1004 at one point soooooo


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Anyone else get friend requests from people who have never posted in this thread??? 
They'll have like 20 mutual friends but idk who they are lmao


----------



## Taj

ShinyYoshi said:


> Anyone else get friend requests from people who have never posted in this thread???
> They'll have like 20 mutual friends but idk who they are lmao



Yeah I SHOULD be getting rid of the people that I DON'T know but






nah


----------



## Venn

neester14 said:


> Yeah I SHOULD be getting rid of the people that I DON'T know but
> 
> 
> nah



Same pretty much..


----------



## Taj

Venice said:


> Same pretty much..



And THEN there's the people who I MIGHT know but not for sure. For example, I have a friend named Tina but I have no clue if it's mod Tina or some random Tina from Isis


----------



## Pokemanz

I don't like how mutual friends don't have the Twitter name. Otherwise I could just check the list and see who's who.


----------



## Venn

I have like 95 friends...


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Pokemanz said:


> I don't like how mutual friends don't have the Twitter name. Otherwise I could just check the list and see who's who.



Yeah, same here. Oh well, I guess we'll just have to deal with the way it is for now


----------



## seliph

ShinyYoshi said:


> Anyone else get friend requests from people who have never posted in this thread???
> They'll have like 20 mutual friends but idk who they are lmao



I have like 30 people pending lmao
No offense guys but if you haven't posted in the thread and your mii name isn't close to your tbt name there is a 100% chance I don't know you and won't add you


----------



## mintellect

Well, I keep getting "suggested friends" popping up, and it's like 50+.
I've followed about 80 people on Twittter, and not all of them I know. So maybe I added a lot of people who play Miitomo without intending it.
But it's okay. The more the merrier.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have exactly 50 friends and my popularity level is at level 1. What do I do to get it to increase?


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Diancie Rose said:


> Well, I keep getting "suggested friends" popping up, and it's like 50+.
> I've followed about 80 people on Twittter, and not all of them I know. So maybe I added a lot of people who play Miitomo without intending it.
> But it's okay. The more the merrier.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I have exactly 50 friends and my popularity level is at level 1. What do I do to get it to increase?



Just be prepared that the more you add, the harder it will be to go through friends questions and answers. I learned the hard way. You need comments and hearts on your answers to get it to go up.


----------



## mintellect

I got the Level 5 style hat. It's so cute!


----------



## ZekkoXCX

I like how i get friend request from people i dont even talk


ITS STARTING


----------



## Dy1an

10000 friends sim
BUTT ILL SUPERSLAM THEM


----------



## spamurai

I heard the game crashes when you get to 1000 friends... or it can't loads friendlist or something...
Either way, I only have like 15 xD so follow my twitter if you want to be my frienddddddd


----------



## pokedude729

It keeps crashing (I just installed it today), I get the little jingle (the one similar to after the practice catchers in the badge arcade) and it crashes to Home Screen. 

I've tried reopening right away, force closing via the recent apps thing, and even uninstall/reinstall. No change. I still get the jingle followed by crash.


----------



## aleshapie

pokedude729 said:


> It keeps crashing (I just installed it today), I get the little jingle (the one similar to after the practice catchers in the badge arcade) and it crashes to Home Screen.
> 
> I've tried reopening right away, force closing via the recent apps thing, and even uninstall/reinstall. No change. I still get the jingle followed by crash.



Is your operating system software up to date?


----------



## pokedude729

aleshapie said:


> Is your operating system software up to date?



Yes it is


----------



## seliph

pokedude729 said:


> It keeps crashing (I just installed it today), I get the little jingle (the one similar to after the practice catchers in the badge arcade) and it crashes to Home Screen.
> 
> I've tried reopening right away, force closing via the recent apps thing, and even uninstall/reinstall. No change. I still get the jingle followed by crash.



If you have an apple device go to Settings > Miitomo > Clear cache next launch. It might take a couple tries plus restarting your phone but it worked for me.


----------



## spamurai

Oh man :/ I was hoping that the crashing was just internet rumour...

I haven't had any crashes yet.

Let us know if you get it sorted or figure out whats going wrong >.<


----------



## Trent the Paladin

spamurai said:


> I heard the game crashes when you get to 1000 friends... or it can't loads friendlist or something...
> Either way, I only have like 15 xD so follow my twitter if you want to be my frienddddddd



I feel like that's what that tiny patch was for.

Also I purged some of you, sorry not sorry. Keeping my friend list managable to people I know kinda or wanna know.


----------



## bloomwaker

I blocked someone for the first time today, haha. 

I'll have to purge the list slowly later. 


@Pokemanz can the list be changed to say that I'm only accepting through mutuals at this time?


----------



## Dy1an

@aemail_dummy


----------



## Pokemanz

List has been updated~


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

My Mii, Aika isnt really talking to me much and isnt giving alot of information... same with all of my friends... all of them keep saying "I was gonna ask you something but i forgot, talk to me later will ya?" what is wrong? am i doing something wrong?


----------



## Pokemanz

Link_The_Heroine said:


> My Mii, Aika isnt really talking to me much and isnt giving alot of information... same with all of my friends... all of them keep saying "I was gonna ask you something but i forgot, talk to me later will ya?" what is wrong? am i doing something wrong?



My Mii does that. It means they already asked you all the questions, you either answered them all or skipped a few. Every few days they'll ask you a recurring question though, like "what did you have for dinner last night?" or "what's been going on lately?".


----------



## mintellect

I want the ninja dress.

I told myself I'd save my game tickets for when a MD I really want comes out, but today I went from 14 to 8 tickets trying to get it.


----------



## LethalLulu

I'm not getting this until the implement blue hair options kthnxbai


----------



## ShinyYoshi

LethalLulu said:


> I'm not getting this until the implement blue hair options kthnxbai



Lmao the closest they have is the ninja headband from Miitomo drop. There's a blue hair option but you would have to wear the headband all the time to have the blue hair


----------



## pokedude729

spamurai said:


> Oh man :/ I was hoping that the crashing was just internet rumour...
> 
> I haven't had any crashes yet.
> 
> Let us know if you get it sorted or figure out whats going wrong >.<



I don't know what happened, but It's working fine now.

Now I all I need are friends


----------



## Pokemanz

I know that mine freezes whenever my Mii ends a conversation with the heart emotion (where the hearts come out). If it's the last thing he does as the speech bubble goes away, it will freeze on the last heart. I can avoid it by quickly backing out or moving on to a new answer, but sometimes it doesn't work and I have to force shut everything down.

I assumed other people had the problem as well but now I'm wondering if it's just me. Been happening since I downloaded the Japanese version like a month ago.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I've been having a problem with it freezing each time I answer a long question and click the next button as the bubble is descending...


----------



## pokedude729

...and it's back to crashing on Start up.

This is a very fickle app.


----------



## spamurai

What devices are you on, for the people that are experiencing crashes?


----------



## Venn

I haven't been experiencing any crashes so far....
Could it just be a specific phone or version? They did do an update.


----------



## pokedude729

spamurai said:


> What devices are you on, for the people that are experiencing crashes?



LG Lucid 2 (android), and the app is version 1.1.2

Also, before you ask, my phone is unrooted.


----------



## Gracelia

I experience crashes daily too. It kind of became the norm for me! I can't really stay on miiTomo for more than 5 minutes without a crash. Usually crashes after heart emotes, in the middle of posting a comment, someone showing me a picture, giving a heart, changing to the shop*


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Samsung Galaxy S5 - no crashes but drains the battery much faster than an app like that should, even with the app's power saving enabled... whatever that does. Clearly unreliable for some and just plain unoptimised for everyone else! Also got no idea why it needs so much storage.  ()


----------



## Trent the Paladin

dapperlace said:


> I blocked someone for the first time today, haha.
> 
> I'll have to purge the list slowly later.
> 
> 
> @Pokemanz can the list be changed to say that I'm only accepting through mutuals at this time?



I'm guessing they deviated from the usual troll answers into the land of creep?

Android 6 over here, it just gets stuck on submitting things here. Never had it crash before.


----------



## mintellect

I haven't had any crashes so far. I use an IPad Air 2.


----------



## bloomwaker

Tom said:


> I'm guessing they deviated from the usual troll answers into the land of creep?
> 
> Android 6 over here, it just gets stuck on submitting things here. Never had it crash before.



All the answers were about Hitler. 

My friend also told me someone was spamming poop emojis as comments on my stuff, so I've blocked them as well. 

Sorry dudes, I just don't need that kind of time-wasting nonsense in my time-wasting nonsense app. (Seriously though, why even?)


I've had no crashes with the app so far. I'm on the Android Marshmallow OS, on an HTC One M8.


----------



## p e p p e r

I haven't had any crashes with the app, I'm using it on an iPhone


----------



## Venn

No crashes for me yet! Haven't found anything either that causes it either.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

dapperlace said:


> All the answers were about Hitler.
> My friend also told me someone was spamming poop emojis as comments on my stuff, so I've blocked them as well.
> Sorry dudes, I just don't need that kind of time-wasting nonsense in my time-wasting nonsense app. (Seriously though, why even?)
> 
> I've had no crashes with the app so far. I'm on the Android Marshmallow OS, on an HTC One M8.



I had to delete multiple people because the only answers they would give were about sucking d**k. Like really? It was literally every answer they gave. 

My app also hasn't crashed once and I'm on an iPhone. I have noticed it's been laggy pretty recently though.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

i really want angel wings in miitomo, if you got them from the Daily Store put them on and add me on twitter so i can buy them :3 thanks in advance and PM me with your twitter so i can add you too

Twitter: @Umbregirl


----------



## piichinu

Link_The_Heroine said:


> i really want angel wings in miitomo, if you got them from the Daily Store put them on and add me on twitter so i can buy them :3 thanks in advance and PM me with your twitter so i can add you too
> 
> Twitter: @Umbregirl



do you have more than 3k coins. if yes i can add you since i wear them all the time.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

shiida said:


> do you have more than 3k coins. if yes i can add you since i wear them all the time.



yea i have 7,000 i think lol


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

shiida said:


> do you have more than 3k coins. if yes i can add you since i wear them all the time.



do you still want to add me?


----------



## Venn

I have angel wings in the shop today but I only have like 300-500 coins since I bought new clothes the other day.


----------



## aleshapie

I have an iPhone and have not had a single crash.


----------



## Aria Nook Violet

I use a wiko rainbow phone and has some crashes (for me it usually crashes when I go through alot of answer from other people, you know when your mii has news to tell you about others). Is nothing major since I can go to the game again and see the answer again just fine. I didn't download the app from the google play store since it's not available yet in my country but hope I was helpful in anyway.


----------



## JCnator

Well, the first version of Miitomo I had before the 1.1.1 update crashed twice on my iPhone 4S with iOS 9.3.1. All of these instances occurred after the boot loading screen.

After the update, Miitomo runs fine. The load times are kinda long and the iOS keyboard input would randomly get delayed, even though there were no other application running. For the record, I'm not even using the battery saver, which would theoretically reduce the app's performance.


A while ago, I dropped my Twitter handle, yet nobody has added me so far. Therefore, I couldn't gain more than 10 Miitomo points for My Nintendo account per day, nor even raise my popularity level any higher.


----------



## Vizionari

of course the floral kimono shows up in my shop right after I spend most of my coins ._.


----------



## BungoTheElf

Butterfly wings or flower on head??? I regret buying giant cupcake hat for fun


also android, no crashes at all


----------



## Vizionari

lynn105 said:


> Butterfly wings or flower on head??? I regret buying giant cupcake hat for fun
> 
> 
> also android, no crashes at all


butterfly wings


----------



## seliph

lynn105 said:


> Butterfly wings or flower on head??? I regret buying giant cupcake hat for fun
> 
> 
> also android, no crashes at all



Aw I loved the cupcake hat
Flower on head though


----------



## mintellect

Today there was a bunch of cute things in the daily section, but of course today I had managed to save up enough to finally buy the princess crown someone on my friends list was wearing. Guess what I chose.

Now I only have 400C left, and that isn't gonna buy anything in the daily section.


----------



## bloomwaker

I'm actually glad there's nothing in my daily section that catches my interest. I need to save up.  ~


----------



## Venn

I need to save up as well. 
But like everyone else says, there needs to be more ways to earn coins.


----------



## f11

The app has never crashed for me.


----------



## mintellect

New Nintendo rewards!!!

I want the hoodie.


----------



## Cadbberry

Just snagged my self that hoodie, I am not to interested in a bee suit, viking helm, and especially not interested in the pictross games- I find them a bit very boring.


----------



## Venn

I want that hat that is included in the hoodie picture.


----------



## Aria Nook Violet

I don't usually complain and I hate it  but it makes me sad that with 25 friends now my newest replies are being ignored. I know it's because other people have lots of friends and don't see my answers or probably don't have anything to add. Still I wish I had more active people on miitomo like I try to be. Excluding Link_The_Heroine you're awesome! I recommend more people to add her.


----------



## Hyoshido

Yeah I noticed that, like nobody else but Kanaa even bother reading my answers lmao.

And I have like 75 friends


----------



## Aria Nook Violet

Hyoshido said:


> Yeah I noticed that, like nobody else but Kanaa even bother reading my answers lmao.
> 
> And I have like 75 friends



I'm sorry about that. Yeah. I see many people relate. It's Miitomo for you.


----------



## Celestefey

YAS new Miitomo drop!!

Love the fruit clothes, they're so cute! Managed to get all of the clothes in the Fruit Paradise B drop with 11 tickets. I wanted the strawberry jumper so bad and it was the last one I managed to get.


----------



## Aali

I can now add people! Idk how this works tho

My Twitter is @countdzombie (it's my YouTube Twitter so if you don't wanna see my meme-y tweets run for your life)


----------



## p e p p e r

Aria Nook Violet said:


> I don't usually complain and I hate it  but it makes me sad that with 25 friends now my newest replies are being ignored. I know it's because other people have lots of friends and don't see my answers or probably don't have anything to add. Still I wish I had more active people on miitomo like I try to be. Excluding Link_The_Heroine you're awesome! I recommend more people to add her.


have you tried visiting more people in your list? if you do, you'll show up at their house so there's more of chance people will see your replies


----------



## Aria Nook Violet

p e p p e r said:


> have you tried visiting more people in your list? if you do, you'll show up at their house so there's more of chance people will see your replies



Really? I didn't know about that. My mii sometimes visits others and I only usually visit houses of the people that have like a orange ball next to their name. Thanks for the tip. I will visit others more often.


----------



## Celestefey

p e p p e r said:


> have you tried visiting more people in your list? if you do, you'll show up at their house so there's more of chance people will see your replies



Really? I just thought that was random. That's kinda cool though.


----------



## Vizionari

I love the dress in the new Miitomo drop ><


----------



## Pokemanz

I haven't really been playing this much lately seeing as I have no coins or tickets to really do anything. I haven't even been able to play the new ninja drop because I don't have enough to buy a round.

Plus no one ever interacts with my answers so my levels don't increase or anything...


----------



## Aria Nook Violet

Pokemanz said:


> I haven't really been playing this much lately seeing as I have no coins or tickets to really do anything. I haven't even been able to play the new ninja drop because I don't have enough to buy a round.
> 
> Plus no one ever interacts with my answers so my levels don't increase or anything...



I'm sorry about that ;_; Same. Nobody interacts with my answers. It seems I'm the only one doing the hard work trying to interact with all my 25 friends. I even got one person say to stop answering to questions of a friend of his. She's probably jealous or something lol. I am slowly getting tired of it. I just wish I had more people who actually see what you write.

Just so you all know if you're interesting in having me as a Miitomo friend my twitter is @AriaNookViolet.  I follow everyone.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Darn, I think I found my dream clothing, but it wasn't in the right color. If I could get the Samurai Clothing in black and add my sword to it, I bet it would look really sweet.


----------



## mintellect

Ahhhhh new MDs!!!!


I won a Strawberry Top from the second one. I want the dress and headphones!
I only have about 500G so thank goodness there's nothing I want in the dailies today.


----------



## Venn

I need more tickets :/


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

Aria Nook Violet said:


> Excluding Link_The_Heroine you're awesome! I recommend more people to add her.



d'awww *blushes*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Still looking for Angel wings! please help! <3


----------



## seliph

GUESS WHO STILL DOESN'T HAVE THE NINJA HOOD

THIS GUY


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I spent all 20 tickets I had trying to get the new fruit pattern dress... I got pretty much everything but the dress >.> and now I have no tickets


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

ASGORE IS CUTE


----------



## Venn

Having no tickets is terrible. 
I'd rather not spend my points for more tickets


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Am I the only one who saves my tickets? I've got 39 to use still. I'm just waiting for some better prizes to show up. The only thing I really aimed for so far was the kitty and ninja sword.


----------



## Hermione Granger

Tfw after 250 nintendo points, 10 tickets, 4 candy prizes, 3 fruit stockings, 1 set of cherry headphones, and 1 strawberry hat, I finally got the fruit dress. I'm not upset tho. Had fun for once trying to get the dress. Back to playing KH:Ux now that I ran out of tickets and I can't afford to spend points.


----------



## Aria Nook Violet

Link_The_Heroine said:


> ASGORE IS CUTE



He is  You made a pretty good job on him.


----------



## Hermione Granger

I wish I could earn more tickets so I can use them to get the strawberry sweater and the pineapple pants but alas I'm not popular and my style ticket already came by :\\


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

Aria Nook Violet said:


> He is  You made a pretty good job on him.



That isnt my mii lol i got him off of deviantart XD


----------



## ShinyYoshi

DarkDesertFox said:


> Am I the only one who saves my tickets? I've got 39 to use still. I'm just waiting for some better prizes to show up. The only thing I really aimed for so far was the kitty and ninja sword.



Well.. I had 22 saved up and I just used them all because I wanted the fruit dress and now I have 0


----------



## Venn

I had about 27 saved and then I lost it all trying to get that sword.


----------



## seliph

DarkDesertFox said:


> Am I the only one who saves my tickets? I've got 39 to use still. I'm just waiting for some better prizes to show up. The only thing I really aimed for so far was the kitty and ninja sword.



I would but I want the ****ing ninja hood!
I'm glad none of the fruit things interest me though 'cause damn


----------



## Vizionari

I spent all my f***ing tickets on the damn fruity dress and it literally went on the platform but the bumper decided to pop out and push the Mii off. wtf

please make it easier to earn game tickets and coins I s2g


----------



## Dy1an

Vizionari said:


> I spent all my f***ing tickets on the damn fruity dress and it literally went on the platform but the bumper decided to pop out and push the Mii off. wtf
> 
> please make it easier to earn game tickets and coins I s2g



agreed 2hard4me


----------



## Venn

If we can earn coins, we should earn tickets!


----------



## Kanaa

i goT A PINEAPPLE SUIT LOL praise the pineapple takumi


----------



## Aloha

I wish there was an item like in Tomodatchi Life that lets you dye your hair.Because I have light pink/orange ish hair LOL


----------



## mintellect

So far I've won the stockings, sweater, and hat from the fruit MD #2. I actually won the hat twice but I decided to get candy instead because I don't really like the hat. I might like it more is some of your hair stuck out.
I still haven't got the dress or headphones, which are the ones I want the most.


----------



## Holla

I just received today's Promo Miifoto and it features none other than our Admin Justin! ^_^


----------



## Aali

My Twitter is @countdzombie if anyone wants to add me 
Right now I have 1 friend 
My mii is Aali


----------



## Aria Nook Violet

Aali said:


> My Twitter is @countdzombie if anyone wants to add me
> Right now I have 1 friend
> My mii is Aali



Someone that needs friends on Miitomo should add her. She is very active and replies to your answers


----------



## aleshapie

Hyoshido said:


> Yeah I noticed that, like nobody else but Kanaa even bother reading my answers lmao.
> 
> And I have like 75 friends



Well...I do...but you unfriended me


----------



## Pokemanz

So my first attempt at the Ninja Miitomo Drop game got me the ninja sword... I swear that Mii did some insane bouncing on the bumper (hit the ceiling omg) before landing on that platform.


----------



## Venn

Pokemanz said:


> So my first attempt at the Ninja Miitomo Drop game got me the ninja sword... I swear that Mii did some insane bouncing on the bumper (hit the ceiling omg) before landing on that platform.



Lucky!
I tried to get the cherry headphones, and all I got was candy, a dress, and the hat. This is getting complicated


----------



## Pokemanz

Ooh, looks like a bunch of new questions were added recently. My Mii is asking me all kinds of stuff.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Why on Earth is this in my shop today?


----------



## Aria Nook Violet

LOL XD that's clothing all right


----------



## Venn

14,000 coins?? I only have a 1000...


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Venice said:


> 14,000 coins?? I only have a 1000...



I hardly spent any of mine yet. I bought a necklace, shorts, and a steampunk hat and that's it.


----------



## mintellect

Today I finally got the cherry headphones. I don't want to know how many game tickets I wasted on stupid candy.
In fact I wanted to save up for the Famicon hoodie but I decided to waste my points on a game ticket instead in hopes that maybe I'd get something good. Imagine my rage when I got freaking candy.
I'm probably going to give up hope on getting the dress because I know I'm going to have to endure even more frustration, and my luck a really nice MD will pop up (Loilita MD pleeeeeeaaaase) and I would've wasted all my tickets on this dress.

- - - Post Merge - - -






Don't you just hate it when a bunch of small Miis with dog faces start breakdancing in front of you

Don't ask me why I made this


----------



## aleshapie

DarkDesertFox said:


> Why on Earth is this in my shop today?



I love the crop top! That would be so cute with some shorty shorts on you!!


----------



## Aali

I FINALLY GOT THE NINJA DRESS

*foams at the mouth*


----------



## Aria Nook Violet

Aali said:


> I FINALLY GOT THE NINJA DRESS
> 
> *foams at the mouth*



Yay!


----------



## aleshapie

Me, literally:


----------



## Venn

I need to start saving. I've been doing good not buying anything, but tickets are harder to save. The only way to get them is like daily prizes...


----------



## Aloha

Twitter name 
@piratebear1223
Mii name:Burrito


----------



## mintellect

Aww man. This harajuku jacket is hella cute (and I love how it looks with my earmuffs) but if I buy it I'll only have 200C left to spend, and my luck something really cute will show up tomorrow. Should I go for it?

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkDesertFox said:


> Why on Earth is this in my shop today?



Sexy.


----------



## Venn

They're pants in the store I would like to have, but due to saving up coins. I'm not buying it


----------



## Aali

I need a life. 
I went through all of my 3 friends answers and my mii keeps saying "I was gonna ask something but I forgot, talk to me later will ya?"


----------



## aleshapie

Diancie Rose said:


> Aww man. This harajuku jacket is hella cute (and I love how it looks with my earmuffs) but if I buy it I'll only have 200C left to spend, and my luck something really cute will show up tomorrow. Should I go for it?



Man! I would totally buy that jacket! I have not seen it yet! I need it!!


----------



## mintellect

aleshapie said:


> Man! I would totally buy that jacket! I have not seen it yet! I need it!!



I ended up buying it. If you want it, you can friend me and visit my Mii and the option to buy it will be up. 
Just keep in mind that it's 1,500 coins.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh right, we're already friends. So you can just come on over.


----------



## Pokemanz

I need more coins. I swear I'm tempted to buy something the second I get enough coins (and I'm talking like socks for 750) BECAUSE THAT'S HOW LONG I WAIT

I wish each daily coin bonus kept adding 250 more if you play consecutive days. At least we get 2k at the end of the month.


----------



## Ani

Could you add me to the list?
My Twitter is @AniMadi
My mii is Ani.


----------



## Vizionari

I was lucky and got both the cherry headphones and fruity dress today. Now hopefully I can save up my tickets and coins u~u


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

The fruit print things are so hard to get, I really want the dress but I only got the stockings so far by chance and I'll probably never wear them. =[


----------



## himeki

so i got miitomo and honestly i have a feeling that im gonna have no life now

Twitter is @Evvie_PB and Mii name is Ev/Evvie (I change it :v) if anyone wants to add me lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> The fruit print things are so hard to get, I really want the dress but I only got the stockings so far by chance and I'll probably never wear them. =[



i got the dress earlier  the white one is nicest imo


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

MayorEvvie said:


> so i got miitomo and honestly i have a feeling that im gonna have no life now
> 
> Twitter is @Evvie_PB and Mii name is Ev/Evvie (I change it :v) if anyone wants to add me lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> i got the dress earlier  the white one is nicest imo



I really want the dress! But I keep getting only candy, like it bounces for a few minutes all over the place hitting those green balls and hitting the platforms with the stuff on them, then it just falls down to the candy =[


----------



## bloomwaker

I haven't seen anything I super want on the daily section lately. It's like they want to help me save up!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

dapperlace said:


> I haven't seen anything I super want on the daily section lately. It's like they want to help me save up!



I had a dinosaur hat thing today that I really wanted but I was like 500 short =[


----------



## Aali

I spent all my game tickets and coins...
I was trying to get the fruit headphones but got the strawberry hat and all three fruit dresses ;-----;


----------



## Aali

I hope they add more questions soon 
I answered them all ;---;


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Still waiting for the samurai outfit in black. It's really the only thing I want desperately.


----------



## aleshapie

Ani said:


> Could you add me to the list?
> My Twitter is @AniMadi
> My mii is Ani.



Her twitter is actually @AniMadi8


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Willpower to save coins... weakening...


----------



## radioloves

The game is pretty fun! But man those coins take awhile to get. I hope they come out with lots of other cool updates and items cx


----------



## mintellect

Why's this in Japanese?






And what is THIS??


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Diancie Rose said:


> And what is THIS??



Me first dime! Ye found it!


----------



## himeki

i think its an error, some names i get are in japanese too


----------



## Aali

DarkDesertFox said:


> Me first dime! Ye found it!



This made my day


----------



## Pokemanz

1,000 coin bonus tomorrow. Must resist the urge to spend it.


----------



## seliph

Pokemanz said:


> 1,000 coin bonus tomorrow. Must resist the urge to spend it.



I can't wait to spend all of it


----------



## Jarrad

I don't really like Miitomo..

Does anybody else just find it overwhelmingly boring? There's literally nothing to do other than dress you Mii up, snoop on people's answers, answer some yourself or play those snide drop games.


----------



## Pokemanz

Jarrad said:


> I don't really like Miitomo..
> 
> Does anybody else just find it overwhelmingly boring? There's literally nothing to do other than dress you Mii up, snoop on people's answers, answer some yourself or play those snide drop games.



It shouldn't really be that fun but it is. When I first got it I had so much fun answering stuff and throwing shade on the friends who downloaded it early with me. Now it's kinda slowed down but I love making Miifotos and listening to peoples' answers.

It's not meant to be an app you waste all your time on, it's just something you check for a few minutes but keep going back to.


----------



## piichinu

i got every single item except for the pineapple suit someone shoot me


----------



## Aali

What's the long of making other Miis? What can they do


----------



## Venn

Aali said:


> What's the long of making other Miis? What can they do



Add them in photos? I think thats it.


----------



## p e p p e r

Pokemanz said:


> 1,000 coin bonus tomorrow. Must resist the urge to spend it.



they need to do 1,000 coin bonuses everyday... it's annoying that they try to give out candies as a bonus


----------



## Javocado

On the lowest of keys, I've put this app down for awhile.
I'll only show up for game tickets/change mii so I can attempt to win that Sword and fail every time fml.


----------



## mintellect

I didn't get the app as early as everyone else, so no 1,000 coin daily bonus for me. Instead, I got fIVE CANDIES.
On the bright side, I'm so close to affording the Famicon hoodie! I only need five more points.
Hopefully I'll get enough heats and comments by the time I get home from school.


----------



## Aali

I think I found a glitch 

The app wants 420 Nintendo points for 5 game tickets, but 250 for 10.........

- - - Post Merge - - -

So it's either a glitch or Nintendo sucks at bargains


----------



## Aali

Please add me my Twitter is @countdzombie

I have 7 friends and if I get to 10 I'll get 5 game tickets I NEED TO WIN THE CHERRY HEADPHONES BEFORE THEY DISAPEAR


----------



## DarkDesertFox

My game went berserk earlier.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Aali said:


> I think I found a glitch
> 
> The app wants 420 Nintendo points for 5 game tickets, but 250 for 10.........
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> So it's either a glitch or Nintendo sucks at bargains



I think someone has pointed it out before, but the 250 for 10 is supposedly a one time thing compared to the 420 for 5. It's kinda like those microtransaction deals in other games where if you buy this one-time pack for cheaper than the others. 

And yeah really I'm just checking in periodically for the MyNintendo points that way when rewards I'm interested in show up I can cash in.


----------



## mintellect

Aali said:


> I think I found a glitch
> 
> The app wants 420 Nintendo points for 5 game tickets, but 250 for 10.........
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> So it's either a glitch or Nintendo sucks at bargains



It's not a glitch.

I guess Nintendos trying to be nice, since you can only get the 10x tickets once.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

For those of you with a Tweeter but don't follow NintendoAmerica, you should definitely retweet this tweet for Splatatatatooon.

https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/722944373122404352


----------



## Pokemanz

Tom said:


> For those of you with a Tweeter but don't follow NintendoAmerica, you should definitely retweet this tweet for Splatatatatooon.
> 
> https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/722944373122404352



Clothing items for Splatoon would be awesome, especially if we could get some of the weapons as a back accessory like the sword.


----------



## Venn

Tom said:


> For those of you with a Tweeter but don't follow NintendoAmerica, you should definitely retweet this tweet for Splatatatatooon.
> 
> https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/722944373122404352



ooo, that sounds cool! Retweeted and we're a little more than halfway there!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...intendo_items_and_miitomo_drop_stages_inbound

Better look at everything upcoming!


----------



## Pokemanz

Tom said:


> http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...intendo_items_and_miitomo_drop_stages_inbound
> 
> Better look at everything upcoming!



NOT DROP NOOOO I ONLY HAVE ONE TICKET

Well looks like I'm buying the My Nintendo ticket packs. _All of them_.


----------



## mintellect

They look awesome!!

Though I want the badges the most. I'd love if they added the Squild Girl outfit.


----------



## aleshapie

Man! These look awsome! Retweeeeeted!


----------



## Pokemanz

After playing some Splatoon I'm really amazed how accurate the ink tanks look. I wonder if the ink sloshes around when you walk?

I'm just praying these drops won't be so difficult. I want a few pins and tanks, don't really care for the wigs or shoes but I do want one of the shirts. I probably won't be using the shop at all and just wasting my coins on plays for the next month.

Edit: Oh! Looks like only the first set of items will be in the drop- the badges will be in the shop and the tanks as My Nintendo rewards. I FEEL SO MUCH BETTER NOW.


----------



## Venn

I'll just take the wig and a tank and I'll be good!


----------



## Aali

They added gothic clothes that look so good
I only have nine friends, no tickets and no coins

AAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Vizionari

THEY ADDED GOTHIC LOLITA MIITOMO DROP AND THEY LOOK SO GOOD

I got the dark faerie dress fairly easily so crossing my fingers that I can get more tickets for the other clothes >_<


----------



## Pokemanz

This new drop doesn't have anything interesting thankfully so I'll be able to save my tickets!


----------



## himeki

Vizionari said:


> THEY ADDED GOTHIC LOLITA MIITOMO DROP AND THEY LOOK SO GOOD
> 
> I got the dark faerie dress fairly easily so crossing my fingers that I can get more tickets for the other clothes >_<



OMG WHAT
//rushes in


----------



## Venn

Well, not gonna play until I get more tickets. I almost got the suit thing tho.


----------



## mintellect

THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT I THOUGHT WOULD HAPPEN

ID WASTE ALL MY TICKETS ON THE STUPID FRUIT MD
AND NOW THE HAVE *GOTHIC BALLGOWNS*

***** EVERYTHING

- - - Post Merge - - -

YOU ALL BETTER GIVE ME A TON OF COKMETS AND HEARTS SO I CAN SAVE UP FOR THE 10 TICKET MY NINTENDO BUNDULE


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I JUST WANT THE HAT


----------



## Akira-chan

uhhh you guys know you can buy tickets on my nintendo right?


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Finally, now this is more my style of fashion.


----------



## Vizionari

I was really close to getting the lady gown, the stupid stars just got in the way.


----------



## Venn

Vizionari said:


> I was really close to getting the lady gown, the stupid stars just got in the way.



This was what was going on with me...


----------



## seliph

Does anyone have the gothic stuff? I kinda wanna see what they look like/what the colour options are before I try at any of them


----------



## ShinyYoshi

nvll said:


> Does anyone have the gothic stuff? I kinda wanna see what they look like/what the colour options are before I try at any of them



If you go to the Miitomo drop game and click the thing that looks like a dice in the top right corner, you can see all the items and all the colors they have that you can get from that game!


----------



## seliph

ShinyYoshi said:


> If you go to the Miitomo drop game and click the thing that looks like a dice in the top right corner, you can see all the items and all the colors they have that you can get from that game!



OW WOW I didn't know what that did ty


----------



## ShinyYoshi

nvll said:


> OW WOW I didn't know what that did ty



Lmao yeah I had no idea what it was for until I just randomly clicked it! No prob!


----------



## p e p p e r

I just used all my tickets & tons of coins to get the gothic gown


----------



## Vizionari

if anyone got the gown, would you kindly give some tips? ^^'


----------



## p e p p e r

Vizionari said:


> if anyone got the gown, would you kindly give some tips? ^^'



i watched this vid but it still took so many tries to get it






I put the mii all the way to the left then tapped to the right once for the position, look at the video for timing


----------



## Venn

p e p p e r said:


> i watched this vid but it still took so many tries to get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put the mii all the way to the left then tapped to the right once for the position, look at the video for timing



I kept getting the hat  Those stupid stars..


----------



## Aali

I got 2 of the 3 crowns. Wooo


----------



## mintellect

After using up all my tickets I used 500C on the third gothic MD and got the socks.

I wanted the dress (which is obtainable in the same way as the cat companion, waiting until the arrow is directly in the middle) but I couldn't get the timing right.


----------



## Aali

I spent 20 of my 21 tickets trying to get the 3rd crown


----------



## p e p p e r

Aali said:


> I spent 20 of my 21 tickets trying to get the 3rd crown



omg i got all the crowns while i was trying to get the gown!


----------



## Aali

p e p p e r said:


> omg i got all the crowns while i was trying to get the gown!



*screams*


----------



## mintellect

The blue harajuku jacket is in my shop today and I'm not sure if I should buy it. They're so cuuute and I want to collect all the colors.
But I have JUST enough coins for it (it costs 1.5k coins) and if I get it I'll have about 30 left...
And I want to save up for the Starry Headband (2k coins) and a bunch of other things.

I wish once you buy something in the daily section it become permanently available in your regular shop section in all the colors, like in Tomodachi Life. That way I won't have to make this decision since I already bought the purple one.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I'm offering a 100 TBT reward for anyone who has the Samurai Outfit (I think that's what it's called) in *black* and is willing to let me buy it off their Mii.


----------



## Aali

I have so many new miitomo friends


----------



## aleshapie

DarkDesertFox said:


> I'm offering a 100 TBT reward for anyone who has the Samurai Outfit (I think that's what it's called) in *black* and is willing to let me buy it off their Mii.



I do not think you can buy it...or I would.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

aleshapie said:


> I do not think you can buy it...or I would.



You can. It's not one of the ninja outfits from the drop. It's a separate daily clothing item.


----------



## aleshapie

DarkDesertFox said:


> You can. It's not one of the ninja outfits from the drop. It's a separate daily clothing item.



OOOooooo...Gotcha...Faily sure I don't have that one...besides...are we friends on Miitomo? LOL

Edit: Nope, just checked...sorry


----------



## DarkDesertFox

aleshapie said:


> OOOooooo...Gotcha...Faily sure I don't have that one...besides...are we friends on Miitomo? LOL
> 
> Edit: Nope, just checked...sorry



My Mii name on there is Tyler. I have an Alesha added that comments on my stuff, but it could be someone else?


----------



## aleshapie

DarkDesertFox said:


> My Mii name on there is Tyler. I have an Alesha added that comments on my stuff, but it could be someone else?



Ha...That's me... LOL I have not made all of the connections yet. Some people are obvious, others, not so much.. (;


----------



## Aali

DarkDesertFox said:


> My Mii name on there is Tyler.



Your Miitomo answers are so funny :3


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Aali said:


> Your Miitomo answers are so funny :3



Thank you! I try to be fun with them, haha.


----------



## seliph

when you waste 2 tickets getting the gothic cat hat only to find out it makes you bald






@miitomo fix your hats please


----------



## Venn

nvll said:


> when you waste 2 tickets getting the gothic cat hat only to find out it makes you bald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @miitomo fix your hats please



lol, thats a fail.


----------



## mintellect

Since it's midnight, the daily section is replaced with new stuff.

The blue harajuku jacket is gone, but now there's the green one!


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Does anyone know if you block a Mii, will you stop seeing everything from that Mii? Like their posts on a mutual friend Mii's answers? 

Not trying to block anyone from TBT, so no worries


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I need to start answering more questions on there but I find myself just reading everybody else's answers all the time, I should make it a habit to just listen to answers until it stops paying me, and comment/answer until it stops paying me... Also how do you get more game tickets? I feel like I hardly get any! And i want all the goth stuff =[


----------



## Venn

ShinyYoshi said:


> Does anyone know if you block a Mii, will you stop seeing everything from that Mii? Like their posts on a mutual friend Mii's answers?
> 
> Not trying to block anyone from TBT, so no worries



You basically don't stay as friends on the app anymore and everything they do won't be seen by you and vice versa.


----------



## Aali

I always get the same few visitors


----------



## aleshapie

Aali said:


> I always get the same few visitors



Me too...I wonder why?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

As in commentors or people visiting your Mii's house? Because I've definitely noticed most of my friends have stopped using Miitomo.


----------



## Aali

Tom said:


> As in commentors or people visiting your Mii's house? Because I've definitely noticed most of my friends have stopped using Miitomo.



I'm on all the time of you wanna add me. I make sure to visit all my friends. My Twitter is @countdzombie


----------



## Venn

Tom said:


> As in commentors or people visiting your Mii's house? Because I've definitely noticed most of my friends have stopped using Miitomo.



I'm on everyday, but not as much as I used to be.


----------



## Pokemanz

I'm so happy. Now I can take my home on the go!


----------



## aleshapie

Pokemanz said:


> I'm so happy. Now I can take my home on the go!



OMG! I NEED that box!! Awesome! 

@Tom- add me. I play every day. @AMSRNCCRN


----------



## Biyaya

Hi! I am @glucosespheres
I don't really do anything on twitter at all, but I do play Miitomo. Add me, if you'd like to.  I'd be glad to add you too!


----------



## himeki

kana needs to get the box outfit so she can be more trash then she already is uwu

lmao jk kana ur gr8


----------



## Javocado

I finally got that damn sword holy hell


----------



## Pokemanz

Dunno if you guys know this, but if you see something you really like in one of those "outfits" (y'know the ones they call "___ look"), you can buy it separate by going to the recent column and taking everything else off.

I wish I'd known about that sooner lol


----------



## Aali

Pokemanz said:


> Dunno if you guys know this, but if you see something you really like in one of those "outfits" (y'know the ones they call "___ look"), you can buy it separate by going to the recent column and taking everything else off.
> 
> I wish I'd known about that sooner lol



You are a life saver and i love you ;---------;


----------



## OviRy8

I found a song about Miitomo. Here's the lyrics:

Welcome to Miitomo, it’s a mobile app for Miis
Like a slightly altered Miiverse, but you don’t play on your Wiis

You’ll find it warm and soothing, even though it makes you cringe
Make a mii that looks just like you (unless you are a ginge)

Once you’ve got the app and you have signed up and you’ve joined
It bribes you like your grandma with some candy and with coins

Talk about what bread you like and why you love your cat,
And find out what bread people like and why they love their cat

You can dress up like a spaceman or a Ninja or a dancer,
But it mostly asks you questions and you basically just answer

Nintendo first released it in the nation of Japan
But the core mechanic’s perfect for big-mouth Americans

'Cause you talk about yourself, talk and talk about yourself
Pretend that you are listening, then talk about yourself
Keep on talkin’ about yourself, talk and talk about yourself
And try some clothes and buy some clothes and but mostly you just talk about yourself, about your self, you **** ***... yes, you.

Nintendo has a tragic view of social interaction
It’s not just in Miitomo, you can see it when Streetpassin’

If you want to find out more about a Mii who isn’t you 
Just shove candy in their face, this is not what humans do 

If you want special item like a t-shirt or a dress,
You must hoist your friends and drop them to a cruel pachinko death 

You’ll add a bunch of people so your mii can level up
But then spend all of your candy doing research on your crush 

And then talk about yourself, talk and talk about yourself
And stalk your crush, and comment gush, but then back to yourself
Keep on talkin’ bout yourself, talk and talk about yourself
And make some creepy pictures, but mostly you just talk about yourself

You can use bad words in a Nintendo product… finally!
But who the f*** cares? it’s already losing popularity… 
Miitomo.

I think it describes it perfectly tbh XD


----------



## Pokemanz

So the Splatoon gear came out...







AND I GOT ALL OF IT

You get a free default boy and girl wig in your gift box to start, which is awesome.
The boy catcher is super easy- you bounce and bounce a lot and it's pretty hard to get the candy unless you're unlucky. Managed to get two of the shoes which I really didn't mind; I like how they made the three different versions into different color choices. I picked the zombie and red versions.

The girl catcher is definitely a challenge- the spinning platforms make it all about luck and timing. The rotating bars fill in a "path" for you to slide down and land on the item, so if you don't time it right you'll just fall in the hole. Was hoping to get the shirt from this one but managed to get the (black) Tentatek shoes so I'm happy, I really needed some new shoes.
For now I'll just focus on getting an orange Inkling boy wig and maybe some more of the shorts.

The ink tanks are also available on My Nintendo for 150 points each. There are six colors and I plan on getting all of them lol already grabbed three. The badges are also in the accessories section of the shop for 880 coins and with any luck they will remain in the shop forever like the other items. Maybe not, but hopefully.

So ends my report. YES I STAYED UP FOR THIS


----------



## Aali

Not a fan of splatoon.
 So I don't plan on wasting my tickets and coins


----------



## spamurai

I haven't played this in a few days... I got bored of it :/
Plus I got angry I couldn't win all the Ninja stuff xd


----------



## Aali

OMG THEY ADDED NEW QUESTIONS

YAY

*cries tears of joy*


----------



## kazaf

Please add me to the list:

TBT: kazaf
Twitter handle: @_kazaf_
Mii name: kazaf


----------



## Aali

I got on and my Mii is gone, the game says she's at someone's house. Is this new? This has never happened before.


----------



## bloomwaker

Aali said:


> I got on and my Mii is gone, the game says she's at someone's house. Is this new? This has never happened before.



This has been there from the beginning. Depending on whose house she went to, you may end up with a bunch of comments/hearts from the same person.


----------



## spamurai

Aali said:


> I got on and my Mii is gone, the game says she's at someone's house. Is this new? This has never happened before.



What 0_o...
Maybe it's like the tamagotchi xD Your mii ran away haha


----------



## p e p p e r

Aali said:


> I got on and my Mii is gone, the game says she's at someone's house. Is this new? This has never happened before.



what? that's so weird, that hasn't happened to me yet


----------



## JCnator

I had my Mii going to someone's house once, presumably because that friend was playing Miitomo and had my Mii coming to their room, answering to my Mii's questions.

I never tried to call my Mii back during that moment, since I already done everything I needed to do far that day.


----------



## spamurai

I thought when other Miis appeared in my house, that they wouldn't actually leave the persons house xD That seems a bit weird...


----------



## Pokemanz

Looks like there's going to be a new promo to celebrate 10 million users. Starting Friday, you'll get an additional daily bonus each time you play, which will either be 3 game tickets, 500 coins, or 1000 coins. This goes on for 10 days for a grand total of 12 game tickets and 5000 coins if you play every day.

Also the Miitomo Drop that was available during the Japanese demo version (that some of us might have played) will be returning on 5/2. It had some good stuff so I'd recommend checking it out.


----------



## Aali

Pokemanz said:


> Looks like there's going to be a new promo to celebrate 10 million users. Starting Friday, you'll get an additional daily bonus each time you play, which will either be 3 game tickets, 500 coins, or 1000 coins. This goes on for 10 days for a grand total of 12 game tickets and 5000 coins if you play every day.
> 
> Also the Miitomo Drop that was available during the Japanese demo version (that some of us might have played) will be returning on 5/2. It had some good stuff so I'd recommend checking it out.



You're the official Miitomo news man


----------



## Pokemanz

Aali said:


> You're the official Miitomo news man



Well it was in the Notifications from Nintendo thing, I just thought I'd post it for anyone who didn't bother to read it lol

But I should be! I made this thread after all haha


----------



## Aali

Pokemanz said:


> Well it was in the Notifications from Nintendo thing, I just thought I'd post it for anyone who didn't bother to read it lol
> 
> But I should be! I made this thread after all haha



I'm too lazy to read them, so yes, be the newsman pls XD


----------



## aleshapie

What was in that Japanese version of drop items??


----------



## seliph

THOSE SQUID ITEMS THO


----------



## Pokemanz

aleshapie said:


> What was in that Japanese version of drop items??



I believe these two were:










At the time we had very limited tickets/coins so we couldn't play too much of the drop, but I did manage to get these two. It was full of fancy outfits worn in a more casual way. I'm actually excited to see it return since I'd love to grab some more items.


----------



## Aali

Pokemanz said:


> I believe these two were:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the time we had very limited tickets/coins so we couldn't play too much of the drop, but I did manage to get these two. It was full of fancy outfits worn in a more casual way. I'm actually excited to see it return since I'd love to grab some more items.



Awwwww those are awesome ;-;


----------



## Vizionari

I can't wait for the new stuff to arrive, but I am so done with Miitomo Drop's **** right now.


----------



## Venn

Oh, I'll take the red one! That one looks really cool!


----------



## Pokemanz

Venice said:


> Oh, I'll take the red one! That one looks really cool!



There were other colors of course, I just liked red the best lol


----------



## piichinu

Pokemanz said:


> Also the Miitomo Drop that was available during the Japanese demo version (that some of us might have played) will be returning on 5/2. It had some good stuff so I'd recommend checking it out.



dress sharp or the sailor dress one or both??


----------



## Pokemanz

shiida said:


> dress sharp or the sailor dress one or both??



The Look Sharp! Smart Dresser one.


----------



## Venn

Pokemanz said:


> There were other colors of course, I just liked red the best lol



Figured, but it still looks cool!


----------



## aleshapie

Yay! Looking fwd to it!


----------



## piichinu

oh that jacket..instead of red i have it in black and this one beige/blue one. its nice.


----------



## Akira-chan

I got the whole purple squid set with both colored shirts yesterday I feel so proud.


----------



## mintellect

Well, it isn't the gown, but I finally got something!!


----------



## p e p p e r

Diancie Rose said:


> Well, it isn't the gown, but I finally got something!!



I got all three crowns when I was trying to get the gown


----------



## pokedude729

Brentalfloss just released a 'with Lyrics' for Miitomo.


----------



## spamurai

What did I just watch xD


----------



## Venn

Life is Complete.


----------



## mintellect

I GOT THE GOTHIC LADY GOWN IM SCREAMING FINALLLLYYYYYYY


----------



## pokedude729

spamurai said:


> What did I just watch xD


To quote TV Tropes: Exactly what it says on the tin


----------



## spamurai

Venice said:


> Life is Complete.



How do people get these awesome ones. Mine always suck xD


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

spamurai said:


> How do people get these awesome ones. Mine always suck xD



You can download whatever pic you want and use it for the background, it's really neat to do that cause then it's endless. And you can really tweak the animations by stopping them at the right spot so there are really a toooon of options.


----------



## Venn

spamurai said:


> How do people get these awesome ones. Mine always suck xD



Mine came up randomly for an outfit change or something like that. So I used it 

Other news is I FINALLY GOT THAT JACKET!!


----------



## Vizionari

I just want the stupid gown, I've gotten every variation of the other items except for the gown, fu***** miitomo drop


----------



## Mash

Wait, what do the Candies even do in the game?


----------



## Aali

Mash said:


> Wait, what do the Candies even do in the game?



You can use it to see certain answers or keep seeing your friends answers after a while of talking to them in their room


----------



## mintellect

Vizionari said:


> I just want the stupid gown, I've gotten every variation of the other items except for the gown, fu***** miitomo drop



I got the gown by keeping my Mii in the center and having them tilted right.
But I have no idea what starting position the stars were in.


----------



## aleshapie

That video...omg...wow! Says it all!


----------



## Pokemanz

New Miitomo Drop available! This one is dog related! There's a poodle and dalmatian set as well as accessories like a spiked collar.

If you're interested, now's definitely the time to act. You're still getting either coins or 3 game tickets every day for 8 more days.


----------



## mintellect

I have no interest in the dog MDs, which I'm greatful for because I'm still trying to get the dress from the third gothic MD.
There hasn't been anything I really want in the shops for the past few days so I can save up my coins as well.


----------



## Aali

I just want the dog jeans

Please let me just win

I got everything but the jeans 

;-;


----------



## AikatheVillager

i got the Dalmatian stuff! it looks cute on my mii!


----------



## aleshapie

Does anyone have the red bikini bottom? I want them...


----------



## p e p p e r

Aali said:


> I just want the dog jeans
> 
> Please let me just win
> 
> I got everything but the jeans
> 
> ;-;



that's the only item that's cute in the new drop games


----------



## Aali

p e p p e r said:


> that's the only item that's cute in the new drop games



I know right! I got everything from that drop except the jeans!


----------



## piichinu

i want that green and yellow dress


----------



## Pokemanz

Looks like the guide already has strategies for the dog drops, so be sure to check that if you're having trouble!


----------



## Aali

Pokemanz said:


> Looks like the guide already has strategies for the dog drops, so be sure to check that if you're having trouble!



O_O THERE IS A FREAKING GUIDE?!


----------



## Pokemanz

Aali said:


> O_O THERE IS A FREAKING GUIDE?!



Yeah, check the bottom of the OP. Someone shared it a while back when the ninja drop came out so I added it to the first post so as not to lose it.


----------



## Pokemanz

Some new clothes went up in the store. The cactus outfit is cute af.


----------



## seliph

Ah yes a cactus outfit, for when you want to dress like the prick you are


----------



## Venn

I bought the new the hat. It seemed cool.


----------



## Vizionari

I finally got the Gothic gown ahhh <3


----------



## seliph

Ew I accidentally got the fursuit


----------



## Aali

I JUST WANT THE JEANS CMON MIITOMO


----------



## mintellect

EEEEEVVVVIIIILLLLLL







FINALLY GOT THIS DRESS JESUS CHRIST.

The guide says to wait until the triangle is dead center. WELL THATS NOT TRUE.
YOU HAVE TO WAIT UNTIL ITS A TINY BIT TO THE RIGHT OR LEFT, HEADING IN THAT DIRECTION.
IF I HAD KNOWN THAT I WOULDVE GOT THE CAR COMPANION FFFFFF


----------



## Venn

I got a couple of dogs stuff from the drop! I've been trying to get the ears, but I got everything else :/


----------



## Aali

Even with the guide I can't get the jeans WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

- - - Post Merge - - -

I GOT IT AS SOON AS I POSTED THAT


----------



## Pokemanz

The girl's Look Sharp! Smart Dresser drop is back! Looks like it will only be available for *one day* so if you see something you like, grab it while you still can!

This drop was available during the Japanese trial version around the middle of March.


----------



## Vizionari

I got the girls' prep uniform, though I was aiming for the regal uniform (which is modeled like the freaking ninja sword hnnngh)


----------



## Pokemanz

I love the paw-soled boat shoes. Every time I walk you can see little pink paws on the underside and it's adorable.


----------



## mintellect

I WANT THE NEW DRESS IN THE NEW MD.

But I keep getting the jacket... and candy of course I always get stupid candy


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I used all my tickets and started using coins to get the sailor dress BUT I FINALLY GOT IT!! 

I also have a million candies and 2 pairs of those dude pants. Woohoo?


----------



## Pokemanz

Still waiting for the candy-to-ticket exchange rate. Don't even care about coins, I need tickets more.


----------



## Akira-chan

I swear I'm going to murder someone if I cant get that stupid dress why  w h y w hyyyyy THERE ISN'T A GUIDE YET ETHER  WH Y


----------



## spamurai

I'm just waiting for Animal Crossing items to start appearing xD
Would love a villager shirt or the old school hat with horns


----------



## mintellect

Today I wasted 2,400 coins on butterfly wings.


----------



## trea

Butterfly wings seem like a fun choice! 

Also, I am excited because I ended up being able to get the yellow frilly sailor dress after only 3 tries - it's prettyyy cute.


----------



## Pokemanz

Bought a new hat today that I'm really happy with. Now I want some new pants and some doge ears.

I wish there was some sort of lottery thing where each day you could get a free turn at winning anywhere from 100 to 10,000 coins or like game tickets or something. Then you could pay 500 for another chance to either make more or lose out.

Tbh I'm just hoping there's gonna be more stuff in the future...


----------



## Aali

I wanted the dress in the new MD, but i ran out of money and tickets and only got candies
I wished it stayed longer than 24 hours ;-;


----------



## seliph

I got one of the sailor dresses but I want like 3 more


----------



## Pokemanz

I just want the spike collar.

But the guide lies.


----------



## windloft

so nintendo recently posted this in the miitomo notifications



> An update for Miitomo is coming soon and will include the following new features:
> 
> • Send friend requests via e-mail and other methods, allowing you to connect with friends who aren't linked to you via social media.
> • Answer the same questions as others when viewing "All answers."
> • Edit a Miifoto before posting it as a comment.
> • Speed optimizations for various processes.


----------



## Pokemanz

Oh yeah I forgot I was going to post that. Someone started talking to me about chickens...

Doesn't seem like anything worthwhile. When are we going to get new games or something??


----------



## Vizionari

can they just please make it easier to earn tickets or coins smh


----------



## Aali

ok, 3 ticktes

MUST 

WIN 
SAILOR DRESS

- - - Post Merge - - -

I DIDNT GET IT AAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Venn

RUZA said:


> so nintendo recently posted this in the miitomo notifications



When I saw this, I really thought I was going to see "More Uses for Candy!"
Nope, never saw it... LISTEN TO THE PEOPLE NINTENDO.


----------



## Vizionari

I can't believe I managed to get the dress from the new MD with my last ticket omg


----------



## p e p p e r

Aali said:


> ok, 3 ticktes
> 
> MUST
> 
> WIN
> SAILOR DRESS
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I DIDNT GET IT AAAAAAAAAH


omg I got really lucky & got the dress on my first try!

- - - Post Merge - - -

... and then wasted tons of tickets trying to get the dog jeans


----------



## Venn

I can't get that good-looking jacket...


----------



## Venn

Finally got 2 of that jackets!!


----------



## Celestefey

I must be having good luck with Miitomo drops because I manage to get all of the items from the drops within a reasonable amount of tickets (I also try and save mine up until I see items that I really want). 

The guides can be useful but I also try and pay close attention to the direction the Mii faces when they fall, too, since can usually affect how they bounce off certain objects in the machine.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Pokemanz said:


> I just want the spike collar.
> 
> But the guide lies.



I really wanted the dress from that drop but got the collar instead  not sure how I even did it


----------



## Pokemanz

ShinyYoshi said:


> I really wanted the dress from that drop but got the collar instead  not sure how I even did it



I've wasted at least 20 tickets trying to get it. I never get anything else either, only candy or the boat shoes.


----------



## Venn

I did get the sailor dress unintentionally.....


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Pokemanz said:


> I've wasted at least 20 tickets trying to get it. I never get anything else either, only candy or the boat shoes.



Times like these I wish we could send clothing to Miis on our friends list! I'll probably never use the collar, I wish I could just send it to you!


----------



## bloomwaker

I can't get the inkling girl wig no matter how much I try. It's like I manage to almost do it right, and at the last second the mii falls off. No guides can save my terrible self. I just want the purple one. ;;


----------



## Aali

I FORGOT ABOUT THOSE NINTENDO POINTS

I GOT 5 TICKETS WOO


----------



## LethalLulu

Add me?  I'm @ArchaicLullaby and my mii name is Lulu


----------



## classically.trained

I can't seem to get the girl splatoon shirt from miitomo drop! Instead I've gotten the inkling girl wig three times!


----------



## zoetrope

There's no way I will be able to get the poodle hood.   I only really want it since I got the body suit...

*I'm drowning in candy*


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

UHG so mad, I got a pink ice cream cone in my daily things but I couldn't buy it because it was too expensive ever after doing all the daily questions responses and stuff X.X


----------



## seliph

That jacket is ****ing impossible


----------



## Venn

I got the jacket c: I was trying to get the pants though instead.


----------



## Pokemanz

The casual blazer? That was actually the first shirt I got back when the Japanese version released. Got it with one ticket.


----------



## Akira-chan

Im so mad i didn't get the dress and the guide didnt help me im so maddddd
on the bright side I look badas af

rad dude


----------



## Vizionari

been trying to get the gothic faerie tights but keep getting candy T _ T


----------



## seliph

Pokemanz said:


> The casual blazer? That was actually the first shirt I got back when the Japanese version released. Got it with one ticket.



I think so, I got the closed one but I wasted all my tickets and some coins trying to get the open one

In other news those new items are cute but now I'm poor
Wish the fancy jacket came in black though


----------



## Pokemanz

UGGGH I WANT THIS OUTFIT







Time to VIOLENTLY SAVE COINS. First I'm gonna get the jacket, then the rest.
I really wish there was a "wishlist" option where you could mark everything down then find it all easy-like.


----------



## bloomwaker

Three tickets and some gold later and still no wig, even with guides I seem to mess this one up. I just want one, too! It's a good thing the Splatoon items are staying for a bit longer. @.@


----------



## Biyaya

You cannot give away items, but I think I saw that you can buy items off people. Is that true?


----------



## Venn

Soti said:


> You cannot give away items, but I think I saw that you can buy items off people. Is that true?



True. They need to be wearing it to as well.


----------



## Pokemanz

Soti said:


> You cannot give away items, but I think I saw that you can buy items off people. Is that true?



You can if they're wearing something you want. Just talk to their Mii and click on the profile button. You can't buy anything gotten through My Nintendo or Miitomo Drop though.


----------



## Coach

I ended up getting the female shorts and shirt from the Splatoon machine, they were way easier for me! You can't really tell anyway. I also got almost all of the different shoes in both, and two of each wig as well. I didn't go for the puppy drop ones, there was no shoulder puppy!


----------



## seliph

When the pink devil wings are in your shop but you only have 2k bells


----------



## pandapples

nvll said:


> When the pink devil wings are in your shop but you only have 2k bells



b..bells



I haven't been on in awhile but pretty cool I finally got an item in one try in miitomo drop yess


----------



## bloomwaker

nvll said:


> When the pink devil wings are in your shop but you only have 2k bells



...bells?


----------



## Aali

nvll said:


> When the pink devil wings are in your shop but you only have 2k bells



bells?


----------



## Pokemanz

nvll said:


> When the pink devil wings are in your shop but you only have 2k bells



I think you're confused with currency from an ancient relic.

What did they call that game? Animal Crossroads?


----------



## seliph

pandapples said:


> b..bells
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been on in awhile but pretty cool I finally got an item in one try in miitomo drop yess





dapperlace said:


> ...bells?





Aali said:


> bells?





Pokemanz said:


> I think you're confused with currency from an ancient relic.
> 
> What did they call that game? Animal Crossroads?



Only one person needs to make the joke


----------



## Aali

nvll said:


> Only one person needs to make the joke



Wasn't making a joke, was just asking


----------



## Pokemanz

nvll said:


> Only one person needs to make the joke



We all must join forces to shame you


----------



## aleshapie

Nat! I am super bummed that me and my box are not in your #the streets pic...!


----------



## Aali

Pokemanz said:


> We all must join forces to shame you



Yes, come forth shamers


----------



## Pokemanz

aleshapie said:


> Nat! I am super bummed that me and my box are not in your #the streets pic...!



I could add you in if you want lol, I just always use my characters.

You showed up in my Miifoto of the Day today though. ^.^


----------



## aleshapie

Pokemanz said:


> I could add you in if you want lol, I just always use my characters.
> 
> You showed up in my Miifoto of the Day today though. ^.^



Awe! Really? I wanna see it!


----------



## Pokemanz

aleshapie said:


> Awe! Really? I wanna see it!









#summerdays


----------



## Aali

Pokemanz said:


> #summerdays



That looks awesome


----------



## aleshapie

Pokemanz said:


> #summerdays



How sweet! Looks like we are hanging out on a picnic...I haven't seen that background yet.


----------



## Aria Nook Violet

**** my life right now


----------



## Pokemanz

New Miitomo Drops available! This set is "futuristic fashion" and it has some pretty cool stuff.


----------



## seliph

Miitomo 4 years late with the galaxy print


----------



## ShinyYoshi

The third one has my favorite stuff. I got the abduction shirt and tights as well as the UFO skirt. I just really love the tights, they're so cool!


----------



## p e p p e r

the stuff from #1 looks cool, the others are meh...


----------



## bloomwaker

I still like galaxy print. ;;


----------



## Vizionari

I only want the galactic parka and tights from the new MD, the others are meh.


----------



## Pokemanz

Vizionari said:


> I only want the galactic parka and tights from the new MD, the others are meh.



Same here, wish those were pants instead of shorts. I'll probably have to get them though...

Gonna wait for the guide to update before I spend any more tickets.


----------



## mintellect

Out of the 3 new space MD's, I'm only interested in the second one.
The only item I really want is the jacket, but how the hell do you get it??

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wish they came out with some more feminine stuff, like a pretty galactic dress or wand or something.


----------



## Venn

I only want the space suit. I'll have to wait for some tickets..


----------



## Aali

I haven't been able to get on in over 24 hours. So there goes my daily login streak and It seems I'm missing out on stuff ;-;


----------



## Pokemanz

Got the parka and it was super easy. Just follow what it says in the guide and the Mii should bounce right to it. Got it on my first try.


----------



## Vizionari

Pokemanz said:


> Got the parka and it was super easy. Just follow what it says in the guide and the Mii should bounce right to it. Got it on my first try.



Same


----------



## Aali

woo got back on! Can't wait to get the galaxy looking jacket!


----------



## aleshapie

Pokemanz said:


> Got the parka and it was super easy. Just follow what it says in the guide and the Mii should bounce right to it. Got it on my first try.



Yup. I got it first try without the guide. Its actually pretty easy.


----------



## Aali

got the parka on  my 1st try! Got the shorts while trying to get the shoes ;-;


----------



## Pokemanz

I really just want the shoes now since I can't find anything to match the parka, but I'm out of tickets. ;-;


----------



## spamurai

I haven't played this in dayssss.
They need to change up the mini games I think... :/


----------



## Venn

spamurai said:


> I haven't played this in dayssss.
> They need to change up the mini games I think... :/



I went on today and realized I missed a couple of days to apparently. I didn't even know I did.


----------



## Pokemanz

A new drop is available! This one has stuff catered to princes and princesses.

There's also a cat that sits on your head.


----------



## p e p p e r

I love the cat master hat!!!!


----------



## aleshapie

Cute, pepper!!! I got a bunch from this one! I love pink girly princess stuffs! AND THE CAT! Yes!!


----------



## Vizionari

Ahh I love the new princess stuff, it'll be hard to get though ;;


----------



## Vizionari

I got the magical princess dress on my first try, haha.


----------



## p e p p e r

Vizionari said:


> I got the magical princess dress on my first try, haha.



I love it when that happens


----------



## Pokemanz

I'm I the only one who can't get what I want? Used three tickets and got candy twice, just barely getting the prince shoes on the last one.

This always happens too- I have such bad luck.


----------



## spamurai

Maybe I should check into mine today xD


----------



## mintellect

PRINCESS STUFF PRINCESSS STUFFF PRINCESSS STUFFFFFFFFF


OF COURSE WHEN I HAVE NO TICKETS WHYYYYYYYY


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Wha- I guess I totally missed the princess stuff, I'll have to see if there is anything I want from it later today. Still bummed about getting everything but what I wanted from the dang galaxy stuff! I literally got everything but the tights that I wanted. =[


----------



## Vizionari

Sigh...ended up wasting all my coins to get the fantasy dress and almost every time the Mii would end up bouncing into the candy platform -_- I dunno if I'm going to be able to get the stuff I want from both princess drops.


----------



## Venn

I almost got the prince suit! I landed and it looked like I was going to stay, but then the Mii moved a bit and fell off to candy @_@


----------



## seliph

ok i need everything from the new drops but I'm pretty sure I only have 1 ticket

screams


----------



## Pokemanz

Okay so I'm like really mad right now? Seems they decided to discount the 5 ticket price on My Nintendo the day after I paid full price. :/


----------



## Akeea

Can anyone add me? My Twitter handle is @akeeawhite and my mii name is Akeea.


----------



## Venn

Today's the last day for the Space Drop!


----------



## spamurai

Venice said:


> Today's the last day for the Space Drop!



Oh >.< I better check in ha.
Although I doubt I'll get the cool ones -_-


----------



## yiffn7

this app is nice but the novelty of the app kind of leaves you after the first few weeks, after you have all of the clothes and have answered all of the questions. i really love the app but im not as enchanted by it as much as i was. its not gotten worse but im not really enjoying it as much as i was. maybe if i had more irl friends though...


----------



## Venn

So my Twitter Account got Banned for some reason? It told me that my account experienced "automated messages." Well, I'm sorry that I tweet some Miitomo stuff? Other than that, I posted 1 thing about a show. 

And I refuse to give it my phone number. Why can't I just answer a question or do email to prove that the account is MINE.


----------



## Aali

I just want the cat pls I've wasted 3k coins and 5 tickets trying to get it


----------



## Pokemanz

Aali said:


> I just want the cat pls I've wasted 3k coins and 5 tickets trying to get it



It's really simple actually. Just move the Mii to the left a little bit, make sure the Mii is swinging to the right (so it's horizontal), then drop as the bumper is starting to move away. Should land right on it.

Got it on the first try for the most part; if I didn't it was due to timing and scraped the bumper a bit. The trick is to drop when the bumper is left and moving right rather than when it's all the way right because by the time the Mii drops it'll be back again. Got the orange and the black this way. Might try for the last one too.


----------



## Aali

Pokemanz said:


> It's really simple actually. Just move the Mii to the left a little bit, make sure the Mii is swinging to the right (so it's horizontal), then drop as the bumper is starting to move away. Should land right on it.
> 
> Got the orange and the black this way. Might try for the last one too.



I've been watching the source vids on the reddit post I keep ****ing up


----------



## Pokemanz

Aali said:


> I've been watching the source vids on the reddit post I keep ****ing up



I try not to watch the source vids and try my own variation. If I watch the vids and try to do it exactly chances are I'm not gonna get it. x-x

Unless it's one of those pretty-much-guaranteed-to-work ones like with the space parka.


----------



## Aali

I use the vids for I am a blind sheep 

;-; baa baa gimme the fREAKING CAT


----------



## seliph

Where's my damn daily bonus so I can try at that Magical Princess Dress for the umteenth time


----------



## BetaChorale

I'm trying to get all the master cats :0 I went a little nuts with the gothic styles


----------



## Pokemanz

I need that birdie omg the yellow one reminds me of my chickens when they were little <3

I also need that muscle suit but here I am with 235 coins WHERE ARE THE ADDITIONAL WAYS TO EARN MONEY


----------



## p e p p e r

tfw when you get CANDY as the daily bonus 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> I need that birdie omg the yellow one reminds me of my chickens when they were little <3
> 
> I also need that muscle suit but here I am with 235 coins WHERE ARE THE ADDITIONAL WAYS TO EARN MONEY



omg that muscle suit looks so creepy


----------



## Pokemanz

p e p p e r said:


> omg that muscle suit looks so creepy



It looks as beautiful as the cardboard box

I want to be a muscle hunk with a cute yellow birdie on my head
BOOM OUTFIT SAVED


----------



## Vizionari

I swear that fantasy tiara is so hard to get -_-


----------



## Aali

Got a cat yaaaaay


----------



## Aria Nook Violet

Spoiler: picture I did here!










So something recently happened to me. I lost the man of my dreams as boyfriend and as a friend. Yeah we were online friends and we were dating until he decided to stop to talk with me and start dating someone else! We could stayed at least as friends and I thought that was the plan until he told me today he would leave tumblr (basically the only way I have to talk with him) so it's like over. I'm really mad that girl (even if it isn't her fault) stole away my friend. I'm really mad but good things happened at least. I met wonderful people here and at other sites and I can't forget Jay the jock bird. I know he's virtual and he's programmed to talk the way he talks but he's been very supportive saying nice things to me. So he's my new little prince until I find someone else XD Yeah!


----------



## Vizionari

I want to get the princessy pearl slippers but my Mii keeps slipping off the platform &#55357;&#56864;


----------



## Aali

I want the 12 layer kimono but it's never in the shop ever even if I have enough coins




snkldxjfhsfjdksfsjkngwdkjfskjfnkjfnkjsdfnhfsdijhfakjhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## Pokemanz

Vizionari said:


> I want to get the princessy pearl slippers but my Mii keeps slipping off the platform ��



If we could send stuff I'd give you mine since I got two while trying to get the cat. I have no use for them ;o;


----------



## Aali

I wish you could trade stuff, that would be cool


----------



## Pokemanz

Aali said:


> I wish you could trade stuff, that would be cool



At least trade the Miitomo Drop stuff at a Drop Swap lmao
The shop stuff you could buy yourself but the Drop items are exclusive...

Also, is anyone else's Mii stuttering? Ever since I updated the other day, the Miis stutter.

"Really? Wow, so unexpect........ed. I t.......otally ag..........ree."

IT'S ANNOYING


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Yeah I noticed the stuttering since the update, it's kinda annoying but I wonder if it's intentional to avoid so much swearing lol.


----------



## Pokemanz

Tom said:


> Yeah I noticed the stuttering since the update, it's kinda annoying but I wonder if it's intentional to avoid so much swearing lol.



Nintendo will stop at nothing to keep the 18+ players from hearing bad words.

They could always just make it an option y'know.


----------



## Pokemanz

New Miitomo Drop theme! This one is car-themed.

I like this one, a lot of this stuff is really clever.


----------



## dudeabides

What do you do if none of your friends, even the Nintendo playing ones, have the Miitomo game downloaded?  My mii guy is all alone playing those in-game games and changing clothes for no reason.  Can you take it to a place that works like McDonalds does for a 3ds?


----------



## Venn

dudeabides said:


> What do you do if none of your friends, even the Nintendo playing ones, have the Miitomo game downloaded?  My mii guy is all alone playing those in-game games and changing clothes for no reason.  Can you take it to a place that works like McDonalds does for a 3ds?



No, you just need email and/or twitter or something like that..


----------



## Pokemanz

dudeabides said:


> What do you do if none of your friends, even the Nintendo playing ones, have the Miitomo game downloaded?  My mii guy is all alone playing those in-game games and changing clothes for no reason.  Can you take it to a place that works like McDonalds does for a 3ds?



There are groups on Twitter that can help. In the beginning I got tons of Japanese friends just by being in one group.


----------



## Vizionari

I personally don't have anything that I really like in the car-themed MD except for maybe the pit crew hat and the car suit.


----------



## Pokemanz

These drops that only stay for like 10 days make me nervous. I don't have enough time to earn Platinum points to exchange for the tickets and they surely don't give them out enough to where I can just "collect" them. If there's something I really want it's kinda a mad dash to grab it before it's gone.

Luckily a lot of drops (like the one with the prince items) are easy to work once you learn the timing for the platforms.


----------



## classically.trained

For the 3rd royal themed drop, does anyone have a good strategy for getting the blue and white dress?


----------



## spamurai

Has there been any cool updates?


----------



## Pokemanz

spamurai said:


> Has there been any cool updates?



Some new stuff just appeared in the shop. Aside from that there are car-themed drops now.

Here's hoping the next drops aren't as interesting so I can save my tickets for once.


----------



## spamurai

Pokemanz said:


> Some new stuff just appeared in the shop. Aside from that there are car-themed drops now.
> 
> Here's hoping the next drops aren't as interesting so I can save my tickets for once.



Ah cool.
Yeh haha, same here... I end up using them all at once then cool things appear -_-


----------



## seliph

Has anybody else not been getting the daily prizes? :/


----------



## Pokemanz

nvll said:


> Has anybody else not been getting the daily prizes? :/



The daily prizes only go until like a certain day of the month (around the 22nd I think??) before they stop. This is if you play every day and get all the bonuses. I'm not sure but I think people who missed a few days still get bonuses? I play every day so I'm not sure.

In any case, they will continue on the 1st of the month.


----------



## Venn

Its like 22-25 days a month for rewards. So if you play that many days during the month. You should get them all. Then it just stops until the next month.


----------



## Pokemanz

Pretty annoying if you ask me, considering I only have until the 5th to get everything I want from the current drops (which is quite a few things ugh).

Desperately trying to earn Platinum Points...


----------



## Sugar Plum

Only thing I wanted from the drop was the car suit, which I got. Now I can actually save my tickets for once, rather than spending them all on the royal drop...


----------



## Aali

I don't like any of the car stuff 

I CAN FINALLY SAVE UP TICKETS


----------



## Pokemanz

I just want the headset and the checkered shirt at least. I like the look.


----------



## spamurai

I think I'll give the car stuff a miss xD


----------



## Pokemanz

Wow this game is so lame. I thought I'd get like a game ticket or 10 coins for a birthday gift smh

Nobody I like was in the Miifoto either. They were all people who played once and haven't played since. >_>


----------



## spamurai

Pokemanz said:


> Wow this game is so lame. I thought I'd get like a game ticket or 10 coins for a birthday gift smh
> 
> Nobody I like was in the Miifoto either. They were all people who played once and haven't played since. >_>



Oh :/
Yeh, I hope AC isn't anywhere near as boring as this game...
I loved it at first, but no, I dunno..


----------



## lars708

I literally haven't opened this app in a month, i kinda gave up on it lol

Who needs platinum points anyway


----------



## NerdHouse

Haven't played Miitomo in months. Guess it's time to uninstall. :/


----------



## lars708

Chroma Red said:


> Haven't played Miitomo in months. Guess it's time to uninstall. :/



If you don't play then do it because it takes up half a gigabyte! I cri evertim


----------



## Trent the Paladin

lars708 said:


> I literally haven't opened this app in a month, i kinda gave up on it lol
> 
> Who needs platinum points anyway



You say that now, but when awesome haha okay I can't even finish that sentence of disappointment.


----------



## JCnator

I don't believe there are any other worthwhile platinum rewards for those who owns the vast majority of these discounted games, outside of that Picross game, WarioWare: Touched! and that Donkey Kong Theme. All of the Miitomo My Nintendo rewards are either cosmetic or tickets that lead to another cosmetic reward or more likely the billionth candy.

Apparently, the next set of clothing rewards are announced for tomorrow. Hooray, I guess.


----------



## Pokemanz

So I received a notification in Miitomo (at 9pm my time, same as always) saying that the new My Nintendo rewards were available, but they have not shown up yet.

I can also still redeem for stuff like the ink tanks even though they're supposed to be expired.


----------



## Vizionari

Pokemanz said:


> So I received a notification in Miitomo (at 9pm my time, same as always) saying that the new My Nintendo rewards were available, but they have not shown up yet.
> 
> I can also still redeem for stuff like the ink tanks even though they're supposed to be expired.


Nintendo needs to be more consistent with their notifications, I kept receiving notifications about updates even though I had already received the update a few days ago.


----------



## Venn

Vegas Entertainer Suit anyone??


----------



## JCnator

Pokemanz said:


> So I received a notification in Miitomo (at 9pm my time, same as always) saying that the new My Nintendo rewards were available, but they have not shown up yet.
> 
> I can also still redeem for stuff like the ink tanks even though they're supposed to be expired.



My Nintendo Rewards page no longer display all of the expired rewards that I already got. My Blue Ink Tank and Flipnote Studio 3D icons are now gone from my screen. That makes that page less cluttered, but there's still no way to check these particular rewards in case of forgetting to download the game.

On an unrelated note, the Bravely Second theme is finally available in North American My Nintendo for 100 Platinum Points.


----------



## NerdHouse

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> On an unrelated note, the Bravely Second theme is finally available in North American My Nintendo for 100 Platinum Points.



Redeemed, thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## NerdHouse

EDIT: Site double posted on me ><


----------



## Vizionari

New Wedding MDs!

I want basically everything from the first and second drops, ugh =_="


----------



## Pokemanz

I don't want a single thing from the new drops and it's just beautiful.

I've never had the chance to save up before.


----------



## Aali

New wedding drops...


Thank you Nintendo for reminding me that I'm gonna die alone

First Sun and Moon lengendary typing and now this


----------



## Vizionari

I managed to get one of each dress available, ahhh <3


----------



## Aali

I spent all my coins and tickets trying to get the white dress and all i got was candy and it makes me want to die


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Aali said:


> I spent all my coins and tickets trying to get the white dress and all i got was candy and it makes me want to die



I got candy on that drop like 6 times in a row I wanted to scream
I finally got the veil cause I thought it was cute but I hate the way it looks on my Mii x( I wasted so many tickets and coins


----------



## spamurai

I got a notification saying there's wedding stuff now or something?
Bit weird XD


----------



## Vizionari

I've tried following the guide for the rose headpiece but ended up getting another pair of corsage pumps and chiffon party dress, which I don't mind, but I really want the headpiece :/


----------



## Vizionari

New rain wear MDs! I actually don't want anything tbh except for maybe the hydrangea cap.


----------



## Pokemanz

I keep forgetting to post in here when I see new stuff.

But yeah new "day in the rain" MDs. The designs are cute and I want the hoodie and the thunderbolt stuff.
There's also a Legend of Zelda retweet event going on now and the drops are scheduled to show up on the 14th.

So y'know I REALLY WISH THEY HADN'T RELEASED A NEW DROP RIGHT BEFORE BECAUSE I WAS TRYING TO SAVE UP.


----------



## Venn

I don't need any of the new drops


----------



## Aali

Venice said:


> I don't need any of the new drops



Same. Waiting for the Zelda one *_*


----------



## Pokemanz

I got everything I wanted from the drops and it was easy and I'm happy af

I even got both colors I wanted for the pendant and jeans *-*


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Just going to place a handy hint here.

When answering a question or leaving a comment, there is no limit (except the overall character limit) on how many new lines you can put. So, if you answer a question over 190 lines, it gets really annoying when everyone's Mii spurts it out. Just saying.


----------



## spamurai

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Just going to place a handy hint here.
> 
> When answering a question or leaving a comment, there is no limit (except the overall character limit) on how many new lines you can put. So, if you answer a question over 190 lines, it gets really annoying when everyone's Mii spurts it out. Just saying.



That's evil xD


----------



## Pokemanz

The retweet items were distributed a few hours ago. Personally I don't like how the new hair wig looks on my Mii. Too much forehead lol

The drops should be up in a few hours. Good thing those new missions were added so I can get the five ticket reward.


----------



## Pokemanz

Drops are out! It's really just shirts and the wigs though, nothing too exciting.

I'll be saving my money for the sword & shield in the shop. There are also two My Nintendo items- a 3DS theme and the bow & arrows accessory.


----------



## Venn

There's also a link costume to..


----------



## Aali

I'm so glad it lasts a month, i almost forgot about miitomo...cure you puppy x.x


----------



## Pokemanz

Aali said:


> I'm so glad it lasts a month, i almost forgot about miitomo...cure you puppy x.x



No wonder all my comments are insult-less. ):


----------



## Aali

Pokemanz said:


> No wonder all my comments are insult-less. ):



I'm sorrrryyy he wants to eat my phone X.X I'll be sure to be extra mean when I get the chance


----------



## OviRy8

I'VE TRIED EVERYTHING IN MY POWER TO GET THIS DAMN OLD LINK OUTFIT.






Any tips?


----------



## Pokemanz

OviRy8 said:


> I'VE TRIED EVERYTHING IN MY POWER TO GET THIS DAMN OLD LINK OUTFIT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips?



Have you tried looking at the drop guide? It's in the first post.

"Watch the top extender and do not move your Mii. As it's extending out (NOT while it's retracting), drop your Mii as soon as the extender is beneath it. It will slide back into the bumper and be shot out, falling off right onto the platform for the outfit. The angle of the Mii did not seem to matter."

Did this and got it on my first try.


----------



## bloomwaker

Yo, could you remove @dapperlace from the list? My twitter handle changed so it's not going to  help anyone anymore, lol.


----------



## Aali

Anyone seeing this glitch? 
It takes the Miis name and uses it as the answer. And it's not blue. 
Like

"Have you heard what Jane Doe had for dinner? It was Jane Doe."


----------



## bloomwaker

Wow, that's a new one.


----------



## Venn

Aali said:


> Anyone seeing this glitch?
> It takes the Miis name and uses it as the answer. And it's not blue.
> Like
> 
> "Have you heard what Jane Doe had for dinner? It was Jane Doe."



That's actually creepy..


----------



## Trent the Paladin

The Zelda swag is cool, kinda wish Nintendo was selling that stuff to us. The Shiekah Hoodie is bomb.


----------



## Pokemanz

lithelotus said:


> Yo, could you remove @dapperlace from the list? My twitter handle changed so it's not going to  help anyone anymore, lol.



Removed!



Tom said:


> The Zelda swag is cool, kinda wish Nintendo was selling that stuff to us. The Shiekah Hoodie is bomb.



I felt the same way when Splatoon came out. They had some really cool hats and shoes that would be awesome to have irl


----------



## Aali

Some dialogue changed. 

Now if you answered all of your questions. Your mii will say-

"I was gonna ask you something, but I ran out of questions at the moment. Talk to me again later, would ya?"

Instead of the old-

"I was gonna ask you something, but I forgot. Talk to me again later, would ya?"

Nothing major, just thought I'd share that


----------



## Pokemanz

Aali said:


> Some dialogue changed.
> 
> Now if you answered all of your questions. Your mii will say-
> 
> "I was gonna ask you something, but I ran out of questions at the moment. Talk to me again later, would ya?"
> 
> Instead of the old-
> 
> "I was gonna ask you something, but I forgot. Talk to me again later, would ya?"
> 
> Nothing major, just thought I'd share that



Sounds like the new one would be for the EU version of the game while the old would be for NA.

Y'know how they change dialogue for the different regions and stuff. The first one sounds more proper so it has an EU-dialogue feel. xD


----------



## bloomwaker

Pokemanz said:


> Removed!
> 
> 
> 
> I felt the same way when Splatoon came out. They had some really cool hats and shoes that would be awesome to have irl



Thanks!

The Splatoon stuff does exist. In Japan. ;; T-Shirts and the like.


----------



## spamurai

I love the Zelda stuff so much.
I was lucky and also got Links Tunic thingy too.





​


----------



## classically.trained

The Zelda gear looks so cool, but I've found it hard to get from miitomo drop so far. I did manage to score one of the "new" Zelda shirts though. I need more coins/game tickets!


----------



## bloomwaker

The guide in the first post helped me get nearly everything I wanted. I did have trouble properly timing the drop for the wig (for the different hat colors) but I got the hang of it. I'll continue when I have more tickets or gold, haha...


----------



## Vizionari

I got the Sheikah hoodie which was looks really awesome. I want to get the raindrop skirt, too, but I've followed the videos and still can't get it


----------



## Pokemanz

New dino-themed drops! Lots of suits and tails and stuff.

Not really interested in anything. Might try for the mesh hat but that's about it. :/


----------



## Aali

Skipping dinos 

Gotta save up and get ALL the LoZ items before they're gone


----------



## Venn

Just realized I'm 5 days behind the daily rewards... oops.


----------



## Aali

don't fret I'm like a day or two behind I think


----------



## Pokemanz

Aali said:


> Gotta save up and get ALL the LoZ items before they're gone



I already have everything except for the sword & shield in the shop, but I have about 2.6 of the 2.9k needed 

I also need the shadow color Link wig to complete the shadow outfit.


----------



## Vizionari

The Dino stuff is ugly, so not getting it :/


----------



## Pokemanz

I've redeemed points for the 5 ticket reward four times now. Seems like when they do a discount or a discount ends your "limit" gets reset...


----------



## classically.trained

I've managed to get all of the new LoZ gear except for the Sheikah hoodie (which looks amazing). got to keep saving up gold.


----------



## Bones15

I'm finding it really difficult to stay interested in the game. I reached level 20 a while ago, and already have 1,000 friends. Any tips on how to stay interested??


----------



## Pokemanz

Bones15 said:


> I'm finding it really difficult to stay interested in the game. I reached level 20 a while ago, and already have 1,000 friends. Any tips on how to stay interested??



The main reason I still play is because I'm not desperate to actually do anything in the game. I'm busy during the day so every once in a while I'll pop on and check comments, new answers, ect, then I'll put it down until I get a notification. It's just a little thing that I can check every now and then, like Twitter. I have a few friends that constantly comment/have conversations so that's something to look forward to. A lot of people quit playing and that's really sad; I guess they were expecting more but I don't see what?

I also love how there are constant updates with new stuff being added. We got the Zelda items for E3 and a new drop was added yesterday. While these may be pointless clothing items they feel so satisfying to acquire imo. Plus since everything's saved to a Nintendo account there's always a possibility of stuff getting carried over to newer things?? In any case, consistent new content can keep anybody happy and coming back for more.


----------



## Bones15

I don't have notifications for the app, I'm gonna give it a try. Maybe that will be a little nudge to actually use it. I wish I got more comments and stuff, even with 1,000 friends I don't really get much traffic on answers.

Don't get me wrong, I appreciate everything Nintendo has done, and continues to do. The constant updates and content are amazing. I should appreciate the app more, I'll try!


----------



## spamurai

I got a couple of zelda themed stuff.
I'm not sure if they added any additional stuff since the first day though...

I got a notification that there's dino items now or something?
Haven't checked though...


----------



## Pokemanz

Another drop was added! This one has fast-food themed stuff, so burgers and fries and a work outfit.

The only thing I really want is the straw. Tried to get it without guide help and ended up getting the suit that goes with it so at least I'll have an outfit lmao

I'M STILL TRYING TO GET THE LINK WIG BUT IT IS LITERALLY ALL LUCK AND I HAVE NONE SO


----------



## Aali

Pokemanz said:


> Another drop was added! This one has fast-food themed stuff, so burgers and fries and a work outfit.
> 
> The only thing I really want is the straw. Tried to get it without guide help and ended up getting the suit that goes with it so at least I'll have an outfit lmao
> 
> I'M STILL TRYING TO GET THE LINK WIG BUT IT IS LITERALLY ALL LUCK AND I HAVE NONE SO



Oh boy. They made a drop theme out of my future career. Nice.


----------



## Venn

Pokemanz said:


> Another drop was added! This one has fast-food themed stuff, so burgers and fries and a work outfit.
> 
> The only thing I really want is the straw. Tried to get it without guide help and ended up getting the suit that goes with it so at least I'll have an outfit lmao
> 
> I'M STILL TRYING TO GET THE LINK WIG BUT IT IS LITERALLY ALL LUCK AND I HAVE NONE SO



I don't know if you mean classic or new, but classic was easy if you watched the guide..


----------



## Pokemanz

Venice said:


> I don't know if you mean classic or new, but classic was easy if you watched the guide..



Both of the videos for the classic hat were pure luck. Doing it precisely as in the video net me three 8-bit link tees and the hearts tee... it never reaches the bottom because it lands on something else. Plus it's different every time, so it's not like I'm consistently getting the same thing.


----------



## Vizionari

I get to save my coins this time


----------



## Pokemanz

New items added in the shop!

There's also a new update coming soon that will raise the level caps to 30!


----------



## Venn

I just realized I haven't played this in days...


----------



## Mercedes

Hey I'm looking for people to add me, I made Twitter just for this. 
Tbt name Luckypinch Twitter handle: SauccyMercedes

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mii name Mercedes


----------



## aleshapie

Luckypinch said:


> Hey I'm looking for people to add me, I made Twitter just for this.
> Tbt name Luckypinch Twitter handle: SauccyMercedes
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Mii name Mercedes


Adding you now!


----------



## Venn

I was looking through my apps and I looked at miitomo and. I just felt that I needed to delete it. I haven't played in over a week or so, and I don't feel I'll be playing it anytime soon. I just don't have the need to play and I don't bother just to get on for daily bonuses. I want to delete it but then I don't want to reinstall it when something good finally comes around again.


----------



## Mercedes

aleshapie said:


> Adding you now!



alright!! How do I know when I've been added?


----------



## Venn

Luckypinch said:


> alright!! How do I know when I've been added?



Check your friends list. Should be already under friends.


----------



## spamurai

Haven't been on since the Zelda items...


----------



## Aali

The new update made everything look weird


----------



## Vizionari

New Miitomo Drop! It's called Starlight Stuff.. or something like that

I like the dress, and maybe I'll go for the necklace.


----------



## Pokemanz

I really just want those star shades. Might get a few colors if it's easy enough.

Also what's up with the blank ticket notification? I can only assume it means that the ticket rewards are going to get "restocked" on My Nintendo since the ending date is tomorrow. I want the 10 pack again...


----------



## vel

Is the game worth downloading and playing? I sorta want to start but I'm not so sure.


----------



## Pokemanz

Velour said:


> Is the game worth downloading and playing? I sorta want to start but I'm not so sure.



It depends. If you have a lot of irl friends/internet friends who will play with you, then it's pretty fun. Getting to know each other/commenting on answers and stuff. Otherwise it's pretty boring.

I guess the real question is... are you looking for something you can check every so often like Twitter? If so then this is for you. There's not much to do so you basically check the latest posts then go about your business.

Personally I love it because it's cute and funny and something I can play for a few minutes when I'm bored/waiting for something. I love collecting clothing and hearing people's answers. It's just my kind of thing.


----------



## Vizionari

Hey, they got rid of the candy bonuses. Finally.


----------



## spamurai

What is replacing them? or did they just get rid of them?


----------



## Pokemanz

spamurai said:


> What is replacing them? or did they just get rid of them?



They replaced it with a 300 coin bonus. So the days we got candy will now be days where we get 300 coins. We're also getting a game ticket a day but I think that's just to celebrate the new version (which I still cba to download)

Also the second Starlight Style drop has been added. These ones last for a while so hopefully I can get what I want...
All I care about are the shades and the shirt and yet I got the dress and the pumps???


----------



## Pokemanz

Splatoon is back!! They're celebrating the final Splatfest coming soon.

The drops have returned as well as the pins. There are also Callie and Marie Splatfest Tees for 2,000 coins each. There will also be a special pin distribution for the winning team, with both also available in the shop. This will be after the Splatfest though.

Drops last until 7/14, same as the Link stuff.


----------



## Vizionari

I want those Callie and Marie tees! And I'm really happy they brought back the Splatoon drops so I can try again for the Inkling girl shorts :')


----------



## Venn

I like how they put Statuses there. Instead of Answering Questions, you can "Share some News"
That's especially good if you don't feel like answer questions and just want to put thoughts out there.


----------



## Vizionari

Starlight Style #3 is out! I think I'll be saving my coins for this drop :/ 

On a happy note, I finally got the inkling girl shorts <3


----------



## Venn

Got the star shades


----------



## Pokemanz

UGH I want the backpack but it's the same as the tights which NOBODY COULD GET

I'm just glad we have a lot more opportunities for drops since we get extra coins and tickets now.


----------



## Aali

Took 5 tries but I got the black version of the backpack ;w; it was all that I wanted


----------



## Vizionari

New Miitomo Drop! It's mermaid-themed *_*


----------



## Venn

Ooo, that sounds cool!


----------



## spamurai

Ah. When will there be cool items >.<


----------



## Pearls

I only have two friends (who never go on) so can some people add me pls?
My twitter's @luxray873 and my mii name's Joan.

I really want the backpack but I can't get it


----------



## Vizionari

Critters of the Deep #3 is out! I think it's jellyfish themed. I got the jelly fish dress already, which I'm surprised (because it's like the same position as the galactic tights drop)


----------



## Pokemanz

The first Summertime Style drop is out! It has a hibiscus hairpin, two dresses, and sandals.

I'm interested to see what the others will have.


----------



## Venn

What is this Metallic Bodysuit look @_@


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I like the new UI layout. Question of the day is kinda cool too, easy points for My Nintendo.


----------



## JCnator

Now that the Miitomo Clothing rewards are all gone from My Nintendo today, I was wondering about the next batch of the Miitomo rewards. Turns out the replacements didn't came along and we're left with nothing but Miitomo Drop tickets.

That leaves me with either those tickets or the ultimately underwhelming Wii Party U discount, if I ever want to spend some Platinum Points. Yeah, I got all of the exclusive Platinum rewards up to this point and own pretty much every game that the reward offered me.


----------



## spamurai

Miitomo has new UI?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

spamurai said:


> Miitomo has new UI?



It got it sometime within the last few weeks? I dunno I stopped playing for a while and then checked it for the Splatfest Tees (gotta rep that #TeamMarie) and it was a bit cleaner.


----------



## Pokemanz

I still have yet to download a Miitomo update and yet I still get all the new features.


----------



## Vizionari

New Summetime Style Drop! There's a variation of the dress I really like which has sunset colors on it. I got the shirt though which I'm not crazy about :/


----------



## spamurai

Tom said:


> It got it sometime within the last few weeks? I dunno I stopped playing for a while and then checked it for the Splatfest Tees (gotta rep that #TeamMarie) and it was a bit cleaner.



Oh I see. I stopped playing too.
I might check it out if I remember



Pokemanz said:


> I still have yet to download a Miitomo update and yet I still get all the new features.



I think Nintendo store a lot of data their end as supposed to locally on the device, which is why they can change stuff without issuing an update, and also why they have such large loading times -_-


----------



## Pokemanz

Last Summertime Style drop is out! This one has the classic hula outfit as well as a tropical glass drink outfit. I think it's cute af

Also I discovered something interesting... any limited-time shop items (Splatfest tees, squid pins, Hylian Shield & Master Sword) can still be purchased from friends even after they expire, so if you missed something just ask a friend to wear it and you can buy it off them.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Did anyone else get this update today?


----------



## Pokemanz

ShinyYoshi said:


> Did anyone else get this update today?



Sure did. Was gonna post something about it this morning but forgot. No idea what it means though. Hopefully more free tickets or another collab drop theme.


----------



## Pokemanz

New drop stage! Vacation Style #1 has a bathing suit and flotation device. I want the floatie but I'm not sure how to get it o-o

Also there's apparently another collab poll going on. Vote for your favorite t-shirt design and the winning design will be gifted to all My Nintendo members!
https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/756308219530661888


----------



## windfall

Pokemanz said:


> New drop stage! Vacation Style #1 has a bathing suit and flotation device. I want the floatie but I'm not sure how to get it o-o
> 
> Also there's apparently another collab poll going on. Vote for your favorite t-shirt design and the winning design will be gifted to all My Nintendo members!
> https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/756308219530661888



Ahh the blooper tee is cute!! But we'll probably get the boo tee instead haha


----------



## Pokemanz

windfall said:


> Ahh the blooper tee is cute!! But we'll probably get the boo tee instead haha



Yeah I voted for the Blooper tee. I like the stripes and black/white goes with pretty much anything. I like the Boo tee too but surprisingly the Bowser tee is the most popular right now. It's just plain black though, kinda boring. :/


----------



## Pokemanz

There's an update coming soon that will *allow you to use candy to win game tickets*. This could be the greatest thing ever. Maybe now I can avoid raging when I get candy in a drop??


----------



## Vizionari

Pokemanz said:


> There's an update coming soon that will *allow you to use candy to win game tickets*. This could be the greatest thing ever. Maybe now I can avoid raging when I get candy in a drop??



Thank god, I have enough candy to get a stomachache


----------



## windloft

omg that's friggin great!! i have hundreds of candies from all of the games i wasted it on, so maybe i be more luckier and get what i want! smart move, nintendo. B)


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Pokemanz said:


> There's an update coming soon that will *allow you to use candy to win game tickets*. This could be the greatest thing ever. Maybe now I can avoid raging when I get candy in a drop??



They finally learned. Thank you Nintendo!!!


----------



## Pokemanz

The only thing I'd really want now is an extension on the daily bonuses. They only go to the 25th... why? It's pretty annoying not being able to rack up tickets/coins for 5-6 days, especially when there's a drop out that expires a few days into the next month.


----------



## Pokemanz

The Boo Tee won the poll so it will be available for free in the My Nintendo rewards section starting on the 29th. New drops will be released as well, and I believe they'll have the other shirts that didn't win.


----------



## Vizionari

I hope they have the Rosalina shirt released, too ;0; 

Also I want way too many things from the current drops, why Miitomo


----------



## Vizionari

Did anyone else get the update with the candy drop now in the shop tab? I got it but it still says that to play the candy drop, you need to update the app, but the app on the Play Store says there's no new update yet. I'm guessing Nintendo isn't done with all the stuff yet?

Also, the drop has these white star tickets that you can win along with game tickets. Wonder what they'll be used for?


----------



## Pokemanz

Got a notification saying that they accidentally released a drop stage that was planned for the future, which was apparently the new candy drop. I hate how they say "future" instead of a specific date, but if they accidentally released it, it can't be too long before they release for real.


----------



## windloft

the candy drop update released and i just installed it!

here's the deets, just in case anybody needs it:

* it's similiar to game drop, except there are four tickets in the bottom. three of them are 'ticket stubs', which you need to collect ten of those to turn it into an actual game ticket, while there is one full game ticket that you can get if you land on it. whatever you get, the game ticket will shuffle to a different position.

* you can get one free play a day, and after that you have to exchange 5 candies for 1 drop. 

* the game stops when you get three full game tickets OR you run out of candies(?), after which you'll have to wait until tomorrow to continue.

* i am unsure if the ticket stubs you get are still carried over to the next day... i hope so.


----------



## Vizionari

I haven't gotten the update yet, guess I'll have to wait till I get back to Hong Kong to update it :/


----------



## Venn

RUZA said:


> the candy drop update released and i just installed it!
> 
> here's the deets, just in case anybody needs it:
> 
> * it's similiar to game drop, except there are four tickets in the bottom. three of them are 'ticket stubs', which you need to collect ten of those to turn it into an actual game ticket, while there is one full game ticket that you can get if you land on it. whatever you get, the game ticket will shuffle to a different position.
> 
> * you can get one free play a day, and after that you have to exchange 5 candies for 1 drop.
> 
> * the game stops when you get three full game tickets OR you run out of candies(?), after which you'll have to wait until tomorrow to continue.
> 
> * i am unsure if the ticket stubs you get are still carried over to the next day... i hope so.



I hope so to, if not, they'll be a Candy Riot 2.0


----------



## Pokemanz

The Super Mario drops are now available, but for some reason you don't get a free game ticket.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I was doing the candy drop and got the game ticket three times in a row somehow that was totally crazy. Now it's closed until tomorrow. But I haven't noticed if the stubs carry over until the next day, I'm hoping they do because that would be kinda rude if they didn't.


----------



## JCnator

ShinyYoshi said:


> I was doing the candy drop and got the game ticket three times in a row somehow that was totally crazy. Now it's closed until tomorrow. But I haven't noticed if the stubs carry over until the next day, I'm hoping they do because that would be kinda rude if they didn't.



The stub tickets do indeed carry over to another day. Yesterday, I had 3 stub tickets and I still saw that same amount in the following day.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> The stub tickets do indeed carry over to another day. Yesterday, I had 3 stub tickets and I still saw that same amount in the following day.



Okay awesome! Thanks for clarifying that


----------



## Pokemanz

That's great to hear. I'm sure the drop will become obsolete soon though. No one will be able to get enough candy for at least 10 stubs once they run out. It would take a really long time.


----------



## Vizionari

Pokemanz said:


> That's great to hear. I'm sure the drop will become obsolete soon though. No one will be able to get enough candy for at least 10 stubs once they run out. It would take a really long time.



Ehh, if you rage on Miitomo Drop, it won't be that hard to get 50 candies. But I guess it's not worth it lmao


----------



## Pokemanz

New drops being added! One set is related to the Olympics while the other apparently has a sea theme. They'll be releasing each day for the next six days.


----------



## Pearls

I won a bunch of mario shirts from tickets from the candy drop


----------



## Venn

Theres a new Scuba Gear Drop!


----------



## Pokemanz

I like this new rugby drop. It's very straightforward with what you can get and how you can get it rather than leaving it all up to luck.


----------



## oath2order

I kind of gave up on this app :|


----------



## Pokemanz

New ninja drop!! This first one has dual swords instead of just one. Also a "demonic ninja" outfit. Pretty cool.

The swords were pretty easy to get, got em on my second try. I just want the jacket now. Sadly I ran out of candy for the drop. ;-;


----------



## Pokemanz

They're doing a Metroid drop collab now. Never played Metroid so eh. I like the shoulder pals though.

SPEAKING OF THEY ADDED THE DOG VERSION OF THE CAT COMPANION IN THE SHOP IT'S SO CUTE I'M SCREAMING


----------



## Vizionari

Pokemanz said:


> They're doing a Metroid drop collab now. Never played Metroid so eh. I like the shoulder pals though.
> 
> SPEAKING OF THEY ADDED THE DOG VERSION OF THE CAT COMPANION IN THE SHOP IT'S SO CUTE I'M SCREAMING



they did? wow I gotta check out the shop more. love the new piano dress they added tho

also I want that Samus wig but I can't get the timing right -_-


----------



## seliph

SAMUS OUTFITS

HHHH


----------



## aleshapie

I need to know...WHO is Kapra?!


----------



## Pokemanz

aleshapie said:


> I need to know...WHO is Kapra?!



He doesn't have a TBT account. He didn't even know what AC was lol. I'm not sure where he came from or who he was originally friends with.


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Pokemanz said:


> He doesn't have a TBT account. He didn't even know what AC was lol. I'm not sure where he came from or who he was originally friends with.



I think it was you I saw found him though but yeah it's kinda weird how everyone knows him but no one knows where's he came from.


----------



## Pokemanz

Idfldnsndt said:


> I think it was you I saw found him though but yeah it's kinda weird how everyone knows him but no one knows where's he came from.



Nah he's not one of my friends, mine don't use the app anymore. I think he just randomly friended me one day so I have no idea.


----------



## cornimer

Is anyone else experiencing the glitch (if it's even a glitch) where like you answer a question and then it doesn't let you answer another question or go back to your room or anything it just freezes on your answer and the only place you can click on is "View all Answers"


----------



## aleshapie

Pokemanz said:


> He doesn't have a TBT account. He didn't even know what AC was lol. I'm not sure where he came from or who he was originally friends with.



Bummer! He is really pretty cool!


----------



## Aali

aleshapie said:


> I need to know...WHO is Kapra?!



Kapra is a god

ok bye


----------



## bloomwaker

Pretty sure he came from my original Miitomo account, lol He told me he was getting a lot of suggestions through me, at least, but at this point, it's probably just everyone else he's getting suggestions from.


----------



## Vizionari

Saved up to a bit more than 4K coins and then spent some on clothes and Miitomo Drop, down to 1.5 k coins now but at least I got some stuff :')


----------



## Vizionari

there's a new Miitomo Drop! It's music-themed and I love the little instruments that your Mii can wear. I want that piano/synthesizer c':


----------



## Pokemanz

Vizionari said:


> there's a new Miitomo Drop! It's music-themed and I love the little instruments that your Mii can wear. I want that piano/synthesizer c':



Ugh I know I want the guitar. I've been having bad luck with drops lately, wasted 25 tickets to get one thing yesterday and got candy every time.

Also there's going to be a Kirby collaboration soon. I love Kirby so I'm excited to see what kind of items we'll get!


----------



## Munyo

can anyone pls add me ; -;

its been 5 months and i still have 19 friends lol 
@caroucq twitter

let me know if you add me, i'll add you back


----------



## Vizionari

the rest of the Miitomo Concert drops are out, the newest one has a bell dress which is pretty cute and Christmass-y. Also I only have 15 coins now because of my poor spending -_-


----------



## Pokemanz

I love how when I don't try to get a specific item from a drop, I end up getting the impossible item. But when I try for something I really want, I waste over 15 tickets every time.

I pray the Kirby drops are easy enough, I've spent over 30 tickets trying to get Ridley and just cannot get it.


----------



## Javocado

I really just want to re-download this thing so I can get that snazzy new Kirby tee lol. If that thing was available in real life, I'd buy 10. It's so beautiful. :')


----------



## Pokemanz

The Kirby stuff is SO CUTE. I think there's only one thing I don't care for... ugh but I don't have any tickets. ;-;


----------



## Aria Nook Violet

I got into Miitomo again recently but the friends I had aren't active anymore. Anyone know where I can find more or is anyone here active? Thank you!


----------



## V-drift

It's been a while since I last entered in Miitomo. Mostly because I don't think i want anything with those points anymore. But I can still try to get into the game weekly at least a few times, regardless of its daily mission.

Is it alright if you add me to the list, bud? My name in Rocky in the game. It's with my Twitter as well. You can find me as @RockyStarstrike as well.


----------



## spamurai

Oh man, I haven't even booted up the game in months :O
Did I miss the Samus stuff?


----------



## Pokemanz

spamurai said:


> Oh man, I haven't even booted up the game in months :O
> Did I miss the Samus stuff?



Yep, it's Kirby stuff now.


----------



## Squidward

Is this still a thing? I remember this being a thing for about a week and then I never heard of it again. It wasn't available in my country so I didn't even get to try it out.


----------



## Vizionari

Miitomo added the first Halloween drop a few days ago, this one's for a witch outfit. I got the hat and the witch dress so far and they're pretty cute :3 (though the witch dress looks more like a gothic school uniform xD )


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Haven't played this in a good long while, was really into it when it was new. XD Don't even have it on my phone anymore. It got really repetitive and stuff, I'm sure now there's enough questions that it doesn't just feel like an endless loop, maybe. XD


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Yeah, with some of the new questions you can really tell they're struggling.


----------



## JCnator

I've stopped playing Miitomo around late September, as I've grown very bored of it. The app had me interested at first, but its overall execution stripped out most of its staying power, therefore leaving me disappointed. More often than not, I kept receiving questions that I've either already answered or never wanted to fill in. These reasons might also be why all of my friends quit during late June, which further reduces my motivation on keeping using the app. And finally, the reward selection from the My Nintendo service is so limited and infrequently updated that I no longer need those daily 12 Platinum Points I would earn with Miitomo.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

i got the black and red witch outfit! 

also i demand Nintendo to do a Animal Crossing X Miitomo drop


----------



## JCnator

Are you still using Miitomo with iOS 7? Better get around upgrading that OS, because the upcoming December update won't support anything lower than iOS 8.

Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/miitomo-to-end-support-for-ios-7/


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool

Miitomo is like Kirby for your battery - it sucks it all up.


----------



## Vizionari

I wish they'd release more decent Miitomo Drops...


----------



## Vizionari

There's going to be a big miitomo update soon. Apparently Nintendo is finally letting users send messages directly to one another.


----------



## Pokemanz

Don't forget about being able to decorate your room and make some kind of sidekick character.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Hmm, I might re-download it if the update goes well, I kind of miss it but it was just so repetitive...


----------



## spamurai

I think the update makes iOS 7 users unable to play :O


----------



## brutalitea

Just downloaded Miitomo. Looks interesting. Immediately changed my Mii's clothes haha.


----------



## brutalitea

Downloaded the update. The drop games are so stupid because the items I want are on the platforms but the Mii never stops until it hits the bottom... Not worth it to try over and over again. 

The wallpaper and flooring stuff is cool.


----------



## Pokemanz

The new update is out! There's so much cool new stuff to do now, it's kinda overwhelming lol. It all looks so cool tho.


----------



## seliph

Oh god the update is actually good, I actually paid attention to the game for a bit.

Did anyone remember how to get the other wallpapers/flooring besides the Breath of the Wild ones?


----------



## Zireael

nvll said:


> Oh god the update is actually good, I actually paid attention to the game for a bit.
> 
> Did anyone remember how to get the other wallpapers/flooring besides the Breath of the Wild ones?



You can get the Metroid set by sending and receiving two messages, the Mario set for one message, and I think the Splatoon set is coming as daily log in rewards. The rest are all from Miitomo Drop levels, though to be honest I haven't found one worth using game tickets on yet. Those boards look tough. :c

Super excited about this update. I've been playing this since day one and it's given me a lot of laughs. Granted only a few of my friends actually use it now. It's mostly my sister, her fianc?, and myself all ****posting each other. The Mii emotes make it all the more hilarious. Also love the fact that it's partially a dress-up sim, haha.


----------



## Vizionari

i like how they're bringing back old drops, I hope they bring back the gothic fashion and flower drops sometime :>


----------



## Frostbite2002

Wow I didn't know this game was still popular! I downloaded it when it came out as my friends suggested it to me and I found it addicting for like, a few days or so before I got bored of it and got rid of it as it took up my storage for no reason. Do you suggest that I download it again? It was a bit boring and repetitive after a while and I was never one for smartphone games, I only have a few myself, that I play often that is. If this update is good then I may consider getting it again, hopefully my storage won't die!


----------



## spamurai

What do people think of the floors and wallpapers?

I wonder if they've scrapped the Animal Crossing app and thats where they got the Floors/Wallpaper ideas from.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Frostbite2002 said:


> Wow I didn't know this game was still popular! I downloaded it when it came out as my friends suggested it to me and I found it addicting for like, a few days or so before I got bored of it and got rid of it as it took up my storage for no reason. Do you suggest that I download it again? It was a bit boring and repetitive after a while and I was never one for smartphone games, I only have a few myself, that I play often that is. If this update is good then I may consider getting it again, hopefully my storage won't die!



You will probably get bored of it in a days again honestly, I've been playing for a few days and I am already bored again. More of a chore just grinding MyNintendo coins again. Update just breathed some new life into it and gave people a chance to show off Miis.



spamurai said:


> What do people think of the floors and wallpapers?
> 
> I wonder if they've scrapped the Animal Crossing app and thats where they got the Floors/Wallpaper ideas from.


I don't think they've scrapped it yet (or well, maybe they did with the version that was expected this year), but these wallpapers and floors don't scream Animal Crossing. More like Tomodachi Life.


----------



## Pokemanz

Apparently they changed the Splatoon ink tank accessories and made them smaller. Not sure why they changed them but I don't like how they look now.


----------



## Vizionari

I wish they still kept the 50 coins you could earn for listening to your friend's answers, I mean, give us more opportunities to earn then if you're going to add all this new stuff.


----------



## brutalitea

I need people to add as friends to get the "send/receive a message" flooring/wallpaper.


----------



## V-drift

spamurai said:


> What do people think of the floors and wallpapers?
> 
> I wonder if they've scrapped the Animal Crossing app and thats where they got the Floors/Wallpaper ideas from.



It's an okay feature. I mean who wants to see the same bland wall with a different color to be honest? We needed a bit more of customization after all. Hopefully, furniture will be added someday because I would like to change the furniture this app brings. I really would like to put at least one more pillow around.


----------



## Zireael

V-drift said:


> It's an okay feature. I mean who wants to see the same bland wall with a different color to be honest? We needed a bit more of customization after all. Hopefully, furniture will be added someday because I would like to change the furniture this app brings. I really would like to put at least one more pillow around.



Yeah it's alright, though I'd prefer if the drop game for wallpapers/flooring didn't cost game tickets. It's increased the demand for them significantly and the daily bonus with candy drop just isn't enough if you're having a hard time getting the ones you want. I wasted a lot of tickets trying to get some wallpaper and ran out while trying to complete the new mage set.

Also never understood why the daily bonus stops after the 25th. I mean why :v


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Elvengale said:


> Also never understood why the daily bonus stops after the 25th. I mean why :v


Not even Nintendo expects you to play it daily!!!!

But honestly I'd love it if they put some of the wallpapers and flooring into the shop, playing drop games are annoying.


----------



## spamurai

I'm surprised they haven't added a bunch of IAP for actual in-game items...

Unless they have xD I mean I haven't logged in in ages. Might check it out.
I've upgraded my iPhone since, so I wonder if I can even get my save back? :/


----------



## Alienfish

Finally released here and I can't have it lel. 

Seems like a fun thing though, my bf has it since it got out before and it looks fun/silly in some good way.


----------



## Vizionari

da faq when miitomo doesn't give out any game tickets for the new drop


----------



## Pokemanz

Vizionari said:


> da faq when miitomo doesn't give out any game tickets for the new drop



Ikr they used to do it with every new drop but now they rarely do it anymore.


----------



## OviRy8

Does anyone even really play Miitomo anymore? After the first week it really just got boring for me. I don't really think the update could change tbh. How about n you guys?


----------



## V-drift

OviRy8 said:


> Does anyone even really play Miitomo anymore? After the first week it really just got boring for me. I don't really think the update could change tbh. How about n you guys?



Some people play it because of the discounts or other things in Miitomo. I simply use it for the digital themes with the Miitomo silver coins and My Nintendo rewards for going into Miiverse and doing a few stuff in the meantime. I will say though, I love the few themes they gave out. Now I want the Isabelle theme to see how the sound effect are.


----------



## Zireael

OviRy8 said:


> Does anyone even really play Miitomo anymore? After the first week it really just got boring for me. I don't really think the update could change tbh. How about n you guys?



I really just use it as a dress-up sim. That is literally it. I'm hoping for some cute winter fashion from new drop stages but I'm totally broke on game tickets lmao.

Actually, the new answer central is quite entertaining. The difference between children and adults is very, very noticeable, to say the least, haha.


----------



## Antonio

*Miitomo*

Hai

I recently got a new phone and it supports Miitomo and I have to say, I LOVE IT. Anyways, I lack friends and I'm hoping that I can add some other people on belltreeforums so we can play. Thank you!

Link is below 

--------

Hi, it's δαгкπεςς!
Let's be friends on Miitomo!
If you have the latest version of Miitomo, you can use this link to send me a friend request in the app:
https://support.miitomo.com/friend_code/6fcff448054d17e2/33956b85f24d9e17111e06d75d1fe810
(Link valid for 14 days)


----------



## Vizionari

I wish Miitomo would add more minigames, I only open up the app for the daily bonus and dressing up my Mii now (I'm lazy doing the stuff to get coins), and waiting for new drops (still waiting for Flower Power to come back, someday...)


----------



## Pokemanz

Vizionari said:


> I wish Miitomo would add more minigames, I only open up the app for the daily bonus and dressing up my Mii now (I'm lazy doing the stuff to get coins), and waiting for new drops (still waiting for Flower Power to come back, someday...)



Literally me. I just want the coins and clothes. Ever since they removed coins for hearing answers I've stopped with pretty much everything. I'll answer questions every once in a while but other than that... meh.


----------



## Zireael

Pokemanz said:


> Literally me. I just want the coins and clothes. Ever since they removed coins for hearing answers I've stopped with pretty much everything. I'll answer questions every once in a while but other than that... meh.



I find it's not so bad just posting in Answer and Style Central once a day, answering the featured question, and answering 5 questions myself. Even if I just write garbage answers, it still gets coins lol. Plus I like earning the platinum points to cash in for more game tickets, I don't think I'd bother spending them anywhere else. Game tickets are harder to come by now, I remember they were giving them out like candy over the summer but they've reduced the amount.

Now I'm really excited for the next Miitomo Drop. We just got the ice prince set of clothes, that must mean we're going to get a pretty ice set for ladies next, I hope!


----------



## brutalitea

pls someone add me

Hi, it's Cameron!
Let's be friends on Miitomo!
If you have the latest version of Miitomo, you can use this link to send me a friend request in the app:
https://support.miitomo.com/friend_code/3724a2043f6bc568/33b35106d29cd6a0b7d01ad6cf1b30e6
(Link valid for 14 days)


----------



## spamurai

I agree, Miitomo, needs more mini games ><
It's quick boring now


----------



## Peach4ever

I still play my Miitomo app daily, mostly for the daily rewards, get some coins, and earn My Nintendo points.


----------



## skidoot

I'm pretty new, but i like it so far i guess. Like a few others, i'm mostly only using it for nintendo points. Here's my invite code if anyone is interested:
https://support.miitomo.com/friend_code/4d214746210627d9/b6d59ed7142a9c7213293ced7ffb2df5
(Link valid for 14 days)


----------



## littletwinclouds

Just started Miitomo again for those sweet Nintendo points! I don't have Facebook so I'd love to add some of you as friends!


https://support.miitomo.com/friend_code/18f855788b57528a/24ddc0284d704a25b13cde07a9d146ce

(valid for 14 days)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just started Miitomo again for those sweet Nintendo points! I don't have Facebook so I'd love to add some of you as friends!


https://support.miitomo.com/friend_code/18f855788b57528a/24ddc0284d704a25b13cde07a9d146ce

(valid for 14 days)


----------



## JCnator

Well, looks like Nintendo is going to stop supporting Miitomo in May 9th at 3 AM ET! Oh, and you won't be able to purchase Miitomo coin anymore as of now.

Source: https://gonintendo.com/stories/300434-miitomo-official-english-notification-for-the-end-of-service


----------



## AccfSally

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Well, looks like Nintendo is going to stop supporting Miitomo in May 9th at 3 AM ET! Oh, and you won't be able to purchase Miitomo coin anymore as of now.
> 
> Source: https://gonintendo.com/stories/300434-miitomo-official-english-notification-for-the-end-of-service



Aww, man...
I wonder why.


----------



## Zireael

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Well, looks like Nintendo is going to stop supporting Miitomo in May 9th at 3 AM ET! Oh, and you won't be able to purchase Miitomo coin anymore as of now.
> 
> Source: https://gonintendo.com/stories/300434-miitomo-official-english-notification-for-the-end-of-service



This is a little sad, though part of me isn't surprised that it's closing down, I just thought it would have lasted a little bit longer than only two years. I had a lot of fun with my sister and her bf using this app, but the friends I had added didn't stick around for very long; within a few months it was just the three of us, but I didn't mind all that much. It's true that there isn't much to do in the app, it is purely a dress-up simulator for your Mii, but there was always a constant flow of new costumes coming that made me think that Nintendo would continue to support it for a while yet. I guess the activity has really dropped off for it to no longer be worth supporting for them, which is understandable. Still a bit sad about it even though I haven't used it in a couple months now. Good memories of a couple summers ago.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Well, looks like Nintendo is going to stop supporting Miitomo in May 9th at 3 AM ET! Oh, and you won't be able to purchase Miitomo coin anymore as of now.
> 
> Source: https://gonintendo.com/stories/300434-miitomo-official-english-notification-for-the-end-of-service



That info is now on the My Nintendo page, so it is accurate.


----------



## Alienfish

Bleeh this sucks, this and ACPC are like the only things I play on my phone.. one more game to delete in may though. I guess it's nice of them to give us **** until then but yeah they could bring back some drop stages lol


----------



## Zireael

Sheila said:


> Bleeh this sucks, this and ACPC are like the only things I play on my phone.. one more game to delete in may though. I guess it's nice of them to give us **** until then but yeah they could bring back some drop stages lol



That would be nice, although I wish they'd transfer the Mii costumes to consoles to make it more worthwhile, similar to the way Xbox lets you dress up your avatar. There's some really nice assets on there that I feel are going to complete waste if they were made exclusively for the mobile app. Plus I'm sure some people actually dropped real bucks to get stuff, and for it to disappear into the aether after only two years is such a waste (I dunno who would spend money on Miitomo though but there's always people out there who do). They should really update the Switch to allow that, that's assuming the Switch still uses Miis, I don't know since I don't have one.


----------



## Alienfish

Elvengale said:


> That would be nice, although I wish they'd transfer the Mii costumes to consoles to make it more worthwhile, similar to the way Xbox lets you dress up your avatar. There's some really nice assets on there that I feel are going to complete waste if they were made exclusively for the mobile app. Plus I'm sure some people actually dropped real bucks to get stuff, and for it to disappear into the aether after only two years is such a waste (I dunno who would spend money on Miitomo though but there's always people out there who do). They should really update the Switch to allow that, that's assuming the Switch still uses Miis, I don't know since I don't have one.



Yeah but then they would have to update the 3ds/wii u/switch for the outfit and hats things and i'd guess that'd be too much for em lol. you can still have it on my nintendo in some way i think. and yeah i only dropped "leftovers" rlc on miitomo like if i bought something in another game and had a few left on my app store account i'd get coins lol.

but yeah even though it's like a bit less than 4 months still dumb of em to abruptly end it..


----------



## JCnator

I just found out their reasoning about the closure of Miitomo service.




			
				Nintendo said:
			
		

> *Why are you terminating the Miitomo service at this time?*
> 
> We see this app as accomplishing a portion of our goal of getting Nintendo IP (in this case, Mii characters) into the hands of consumers across a variety of environments worldwide. At the same time, we?ve seen the number of ongoing users for the app decrease.
> 
> We have decided to discontinue this service so that we can better optimize our operational resources across our entire smart device business.




So basically, the app wasn't popular enough for Nintendo to make it worth maintaining in the long run.


Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/miitomo-shutdown-qa-from-nintendo-reason-for-closure-no-refunds-more/


----------



## Alienfish

Well, they could have handled the app better I won't disagree but eh there are others app they could remove first lol


----------



## 50m4ra

Elvengale said:


> That would be nice, although I wish they'd transfer the Mii costumes to consoles to make it more worthwhile, similar to the way Xbox lets you dress up your avatar. There's some really nice assets on there that I feel are going to complete waste if they were made exclusively for the mobile app. Plus I'm sure some people actually dropped real bucks to get stuff, and for it to disappear into the aether after only two years is such a waste (I dunno who would spend money on Miitomo though but there's always people out there who do). They should really update the Switch to allow that, that's assuming the Switch still uses Miis, I don't know since I don't have one.


 they do support miis but it's been majorly back-seated and whatever as the only use is a profile picture..


Well rip my dreams and dreams of miitomo+Nintendo switch! It coulda been so sweet.. like a replacement Miiverse but I'd use it!


----------



## Zireael

Sheila said:


> Yeah but then they would have to update the 3ds/wii u/switch for the outfit and hats things and i'd guess that'd be too much for em lol. you can still have it on my nintendo in some way i think. and yeah i only dropped "leftovers" rlc on miitomo like if i bought something in another game and had a few left on my app store account i'd get coins lol.
> 
> but yeah even though it's like a bit less than 4 months still dumb of em to abruptly end it..



It's better than those assets going to waste. There are tons of costumes in this game modelled specifically for Miis, I just feel it's a waste to have their artists put in so much effort to create them and for them to have absolutely no longevity despite Mii characters being Nintendo's own avatar system. The Wii U is a dead console, there's no reason for them to waste their time adding the update to that, but the 3DS and Switch would be much more interesting with some Mii customisation. Then again, they aren't exactly doing much with the Miis now from the looks of things, unless they have something in the works in the form of another app, whether it's on mobile or something for the Switch. It's a big peeve of mine to see work like that go to waste, it drives me nuts to think of the time investment creating these, only for them to become worthless after just two years lol.


----------



## Cheshire

I haven‘t played Miitomo for almost a year (or two? When did it launch it again...? Feels like an eternity has passed since then...), but reading the announcement that it‘s going to shut down reminded me of how much fun the Miifoto option was. I wish they‘d at least keep that one functionality of the game alive, as it‘s not reliant on any online infrastructure in itself. 

... But oh well, at least they warned us of the end of the service in advance so we can at least save our old Miifotos. I have way too many of those stupid things:


Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish

Miifoto's were the best aha.

But yeah it's a waste indeed they're just gonna let it die just because "fewer uses and users". Well how many actually uses Super Mario Run and whatnot? Which is probably one of the more stupid game models I've seen so I'm very surprised it's still there :|

And yeah I know Wii U is kinda "dead" but at least it still has Wi-fi support, right?


----------



## Zireael

Sheila said:


> Miifoto's were the best aha.
> 
> But yeah it's a waste indeed they're just gonna let it die just because "fewer uses and users". Well how many actually uses Super Mario Run and whatnot? Which is probably one of the more stupid game models I've seen so I'm very surprised it's still there :|
> 
> And yeah I know Wii U is kinda "dead" but at least it still has Wi-fi support, right?



True, I wonder how long it'll be before they decide to sack WiFi for the Wii U? It was a sad day when services for the Wii and DS were shut down, that also felt premature. I haven't heard anything about Super Mario Run since it's release, so I have no idea what sort of state that's in, but I think it's safe to say that Fire Emblem Heroes has been Nintendo's most successful app so far, it's bringing in massive buck for them. I think Miitomo was a great concept, and it did pretty well for their first foray into the mobile market, but the content was far too stale to guarantee an active player base so I can see why it's being killed off so soon. I think the last major update was.... early last year? I forget, honestly. I reckon they've probably noticed the decline in activity for a while now and that's why they ceased production on any substantial updates since. There just wasn't enough to keep people coming back, you can only answer so many questions about yourself before the app turns into a costume collector, and outside of commenting on other answers there was little to no friend interaction. Had it been more like Tomodachi Life, I think people wouldn't have been so quick to uninstall.

Miifoto is great though. I do agree that in itself would make a great stand-alone app to mess around with. This whole thing is reminding me of when Swapnote was killed off due to imagery abuse, and I think it's been replaced with something much more watered down to prevent that, so they may do something similar with Miitomo.


----------

